# Rundle <3



## GoldenRetrieversAlberta

Aww! Your story just warmed my heart! I am so, so happy for you and your fiancé! Your little girl is just gorgeous and I can't wait to watch her grow up! Thank you for sharing your story and please do give us updates on you and your new family member! 

If you don't mind my asking, who is your breeder?

We are neighbours I just realized, as I reside in Alberta! Good to meet another Canadian!


----------



## Melakat

Loved your story. Your hubby sounds like a real keeper! I am a Vancouverite too and getting my puppy in 8 more sleeps! We are getting our Puppy from a Breeder on Vancouver Island.

Glad that you are finally getting another dog after all of these years and waiting for the right time in your life.

We look forward to more pics!


----------



## Rundlemtn

Great to meet fellow Canadians! We are actually hoping to move to Alberta in the upcoming year  
I will definitely keep this thread going with updates on our little girl. We could not be more excited about our first puppy. 
As per the breeder, this is his first litter, and I am not sure whether this will be his last. So, I don't know how he would feel about my sharing his name on such a widely viewed forum. We are supposed to keep him up-to-date about the pup after we have her. I assume he may want to see the success of this line before publicizing his reputation as a breeder? I am sorry that I do not feel comfortable disclosing this information without his consent. All I can say is that we have been very impressed with him so far in his care and attention to both the mom and the pups.


----------



## TagAndLeto

awesome story. My latest, Tag (now 2) came from a loving breeder in Calgary. I too visited the litter over the 2 months prior to adotpion. I think it's a great practice. Fellow canadians here too, living in Mission now.

I know the wait can be very anxious


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Congratulations, the babies are beautiful. 
So exciting.


----------



## MaggieandBailey

Congratulations!! I'm glad your story will have a happy ending...enjoy your new baby


----------



## GoldytoBe

What a delightful ending to the story  Congratulations!


----------



## PatJ

Awwww! Rundle's adorable and it sounds like she is going to be part of a very loving family. Congratulations on your degree and hope you have a wonderful future ahead of you.


----------



## Loukia

Congratulations! It's so wonderful to read such a happy story. Sometimes finding the right puppy takes some heartache. I won't go into the long story, but we had a terrible situation before getting our puppy. I started to give up hope that I would find the right healthy puppy. Then, after a lengthy search, along came Comet and everything fell into place. I honestly can't imagine having any other dog! I'm thrilled for you! You'll have to keep us posted and post pictures of Rundle's first day home. She's so adorable!



Comet's first day home and now at 6 months old.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

Just to say hello to my fellow Canadians, from Winnipeg, the heart of Canada , nice to meet you all.
Your story is just amazing I am glad you followed your heart as it was leading you to the right dog, perfect for you . 
My Charlie was born in Ontario, 4 hours away from Winnipeg, happy to have him in my home and in my heart.

This is my Charlie Nov 2012.


----------



## Rundlemtn

Hi Loukia, 
I really can't complain too much  I think it was just emotional meeting cute puppy after cute puppy, and then having to leave them there because in our hearts we knew they were not the right one for us. Thankfully, I didn't have to wait too long for Rundle to come into my life... but, it still seems like forever! I had no idea finding the right puppy would be so hard. 
I will definitely keep this thread updated with pictures of her when she comes home and as she grows. 
Comet is absolutely adorable! I can see that he was well worth the wait


----------



## Rundlemtn

Buddy's Mom, 
Nice to meet you! Thank you for your kind words. I am finding out that a lot of beautiful Golden's seem to come from Ontario, Charlie included! You are one lucky momma. Hope you are keeping warm this winter! My last trip to Winnipeg, I thought I was dying after 30 min of walking outside


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

3Pebs3 said:


> Buddy's Mom,
> Nice to meet you! Thank you for your kind words. I am finding out that a lot of beautiful Golden's seem to come from Ontario, Charlie included! You are one lucky momma. Hope you are keeping warm this winter! My last trip to Winnipeg, I thought I was dying after 30 min of walking outside


Ha, ha, this winter is not really bad (so far). 
We have great breeders in Canada, unfortunately not so many in Manitoba. But as we like to say on this forum, somewhere out there your dog is waiting for you and you will find each other, that's how we found our Charlie.


----------



## Kora2014

*Beautiful story!*

Welcome to the forum...I am also a fellow Canadian!! Your story is very touching and I am sure that when you get Rundle home, everything will fall into place!

Just remember, puppies are hard work as I am sure you are aware! They are cute for a reason and it's so we still love them after they eat our shoes!!

Enjoy your beautiful creature and please make sure to send us updated pictures!!

This is my Kora...she is now just over 7 months old!!


----------



## Rundlemtn

Kora2014, 
Loving all the love from the fellow Canadians! Thanks! 
I think we have prepared the best we can at this point. We've got our clickers ready, our place puppy proofed. Baby gates for the cat food/cat litter. A Kuranda bed (in case she is a heavy chewer). Harness and leash. No tip, non-skid stainless steel bowls. A crate, vetbed, kong, bully sticks, and many other kinds of toys for variety and learning. Puppy pads, in case we need them. Puppy shampoo, nail clippers, natures miracle, bitter apply spray. Brushes. We got bully sticks, Acana, and natural balance log to cut up for treats. We even got her a snuggle puppy to help get her through the first few nights. I think we have everything, but let me know if there is something else you recommend. I am holding off on a forced air blow dryer for now. We are prepared for trouble. But, this being the first dog I/we have have raised on our own, we're still not really sure just how much trouble we are in for... no matter what she throws our way, I assure she will be loved. 
We just confirmed with the breeder that we can go see her at 6 weeks on Saturday. I will be sure to upload more pictures from our visit. 
All of you have such beautiful dogs! It is making it impossible to wait 2.5 more weeks to get ours. I think I talked everyone's ear off at work today about our little Rundle.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

It looks like your Rundle is already on the mission to bring all Canadians on the forum together in her thread .
Looking forward to see the photo update.


----------



## Melakat

This fellow Canadian has only 4 more sleeps until she gets Mr. Green Collared Boy! 

It is hard to believe that this forum brought me here 4 months ago after we lost our 1st Golden Oakley and I was in such despair. 

The only thing that I can tell you is to prepare yourself. You will fall so in love with your Golden and with each passing year the bond will grow deeper. Never in our wildest dreams did our family know how we would be hit with the Golden Love Bug. There is something about this breed - they are beautiful / handsome inside & out!

PS: Are you going to go to Puppy Kindy classes?


----------



## golfgal

Apart from your 'puppy' supplies, I would also get a bunch of towels. I had what I called the 'pee' towels - really ugly towels only used for accidents (so they wouldn't get mistaken for good towels). And then other towels for rainy, muddy days. My new favorite thing is Microfibre towels from the car wash sections of stores. They are the best things for drying a dog and way cheaper than any doggy towels. I'm actually making my own doggy sized towels using these. Have fun on your puppy visit.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

Melakat said:


> This fellow Canadian has only 4 more sleeps until she gets Mr. Green Collared Boy!
> 
> It is hard to believe that this forum brought me here 4 months ago after we lost our 1st Golden Oakley and I was in such despair.
> 
> The only thing that I can tell you is to prepare yourself. You will fall so in love with your Golden and with each passing year the bond will grow deeper. Never in our wildest dreams did our family know how we would be hit with the Golden Love Bug. There is something about this breed - they are beautiful / handsome inside & out!
> 
> PS: Are you going to go to Puppy Kindy classes?


Biiiig congratulations to you, I've read your posts but have never responded, sorry about that.
My Charlie was a Green Boy:


----------



## Melakat

Buddy's mom forever said:


> Biiiig congratulations to you, I've read your posts but have never responded, sorry about that.
> My Charlie was a Green Boy:


Thank you Buddy & Charlie's Mom - what colour collar was Buddy? Oakley was blue.


----------



## Rundlemtn

Melakat - We can't wait to fall in love with the breed. We already feel our attachment to Rundle growing each week! Your green-collared boy is so handsome! Lucky you he will be coming home right shortly. To answer your question, I don't think we are going to go to enrol in puppy classes to start. There are so many positive training videos available online that at the moment we feel classes may not be necessary. But, if we do find ourselves struggling with training, we will most definitely seek out help. 

golfgal - thanks for the tip! We have lots of old towels around that we could use. And a couple micro fibre ones we could test out to see how we like them too. And I'll take almost any excuse to go shopping for more stuff for our girl 

Buddy's Mom forever - The Canadian support has been strong. But, of course all are welcome! Your Charlie sure is cute! 

Thanks all!


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

Melakat said:


> Thank you Buddy & Charlie's Mom - what colour collar was Buddy? Oakley was blue.


 I don't remember I was ever told or I knew anything about that. And as I wrote in my "I miss my Buddy" thread I did not want dog and did not care so much. How ironic is that "I did not want my Buddy", I am so lucky that nobody listen to me at that time. He was from litter of 9, all boys. Buddy's and Charlie's fathers come from the same kennel so they might be related.


----------



## Melakat

3Pebs3 said:


> Melakat - We can't wait to fall in love with the breed. We already feel our attachment to Rundle growing each week! Your green-collared boy is so handsome! Lucky you he will be coming home right shortly. To answer your question, I don't think we are going to go to enrol in puppy classes to start. There are so many positive training videos available online that at the moment we feel classes may not be necessary. But, if we do find ourselves struggling with training, we will most definitely seek out help.
> 
> 
> Thanks all!


We are really enjoying Victoria Stilwell's training videos on YouTube -there sure is a wealth of info out there. We took our 1st Golden to Puppy Kindy and really enjoyed it. It was kind of like a date night with my DH, puppy and me. It is also part of our contract with our Breeder's that we take our Pup to Kindy and to at least 1 Obedience Class. So we start Kindy next Friday when he is 10 weeks old.

Rundle is so so sweet and a pretty girl. I bet you cannot wait for that 6 week meeting. We have been waiting a long time too and I know it is tough but she will be here before you know it


----------



## GoldenSkies

Congrats! So excited for you. We also live in BC  
Rundle is an awesome name.


----------



## GoldenSkies

Melakat said:


> Thank you Buddy & Charlie's Mom - what colour collar was Buddy? Oakley was blue.


Ah! I love blues  my favorite color and we got lucky with our blue boy as well.


----------



## Rundlemtn

Anastacia - I love how you came up with the name Winchester. Very clever! He's a beautiful boy. For us, we got engaged in Banff, Alberta last year, and Mount Rundle is one of the big mountain ranges in that area. So, we named our special girl after a special place to us  

Melakat - It's great that your breeder is so invested in your puppy's well-being. I'm sure between the classes, videos and your own experience and expertise, you will have an amazingly well-behaved boy on your hand that maybe only occasionally gets into trouble  Personally, I think we will be following kristin crestejo's videos on youtube. She is also from Langley BC, so we could go to her directly if we are having trouble with her training techniques, which is great! 

Our girl of course is neither green, nor blue... but, red


----------



## GoldenRetrieversAlberta

Getting very excited for you and for lots of pictures from your visit ;D!
We will hopefully have our pup by the middle of May which seems like years away!!! Just having to wait for a pregnancy confirmation, and of course for the actual birth to ensure there are enough puppies for us to get one! 
Waiting is so so hard and seems like it will never end! There is always something new to wait for when looking for a puppy, especially in our case! We had to wait to see if the mom went into heat, then to meet the breeder, then to wait for a breeding and now for a confirmation of pregnancy, and for the birth (which will be the hardest as we have no absolute guarantees until then)and then for pick up day. Right now it seems never ending! 
Anyways, looking forward to an update with plenty of pictures!


----------



## Rundlemtn

OH man GRAlberta. I am so happy for you that you found your breeder!!!! May does seem like an awful long time to wait right now. But, at the same time there is something really sweet and special about being involved in the whole process. From the waiting to see if the pregnancy takes, to the birth, to the selection, to taking them home... something about being with your pup through it all just makes them that much more special to you and your home. I know it seems long now, but for sure you will be happy you waited for your special little one when the time comes. All that anxiousness and anxiety with a HUGE pay off! 

As per the man and I, we are obviously bouncing at this point to see her again. But, in some ways time is moving a little faster at this point too. Probably because I have work deadlines looming... LOL. Anything to make the days go by faster now is somewhat welcomed though. New photos and info about her soon


----------



## GoldenSkies

3Pebs3 said:


> Anastacia - I love how you came up with the name Winchester. Very clever! He's a beautiful boy. For us, we got engaged in Banff, Alberta last year, and Mount Rundle is one of the big mountain ranges in that area. So, we named our special girl after a special place to us
> 
> Melakat - It's great that your breeder is so invested in your puppy's well-being. I'm sure between the classes, videos and your own experience and expertise, you will have an amazingly well-behaved boy on your hand that maybe only occasionally gets into trouble  Personally, I think we will be following kristin crestejo's videos on youtube. She is also from Langley BC, so we could go to her directly if we are having trouble with her training techniques, which is great!
> 
> Our girl of course is neither green, nor blue... but, red


That is precious!! What an exciting moment in your lives for you guys. My boyfriend and I also played the waiting game and visited so many breeders until we finally found our breeder and I am so blessed we found her she is so amazing and so is her husband. We still bring Winchester over for him to play with their dogs. We also did one obedience puppy class with Keltie Lang in north langley it was so worth it. She was so great with all the puppies. We were going to take her beginner class in January but then decided not to last moment because of our busy schedule. However, Chester has been incredible. I had a dog before but he is the first one I have personally raised with just my boyfriend and no additional help and so far so good. Crate training was the best thing we ever did and although he doesn't spend much time in his crate now it sure did make house breaking him easy a few months ago. We also really spoiled him with toys from day one and he never chews on anything except his toys. All his adult teeth are in now and he is 50 pounds. Not very big but our vet tells us everything looks great so far.
I've also found the forums an amazing place for questions.. so far anything that's come to mind has been answered on here and I got so much support when my previous dog passed away. 
I can't wait to see your journey. Keep us updated on all the excitement. I hope you guys have just as much fun as we have had raising your new baby bean .


----------



## Rundlemtn

So, we finally got to visit our girl again at 6 weeks. And in this visit we confirmed that she is the one we are taking home. Never would we have expected that the girl we selected at 1 week old, would turn out to be so amazing. She was so quick to give kisses. Wagging her tail, she happily approached us. She even rolled on to her back to let us rub her belly. She is just the most happy, agreeable puppy we could have ever asked for! And she is gorgeous! Waiting 2 more weeks is going to be nearly impossible at this point. We love Rundle to pieces, and we can't wait to bring her home. Here are some new pictures from our visit today.


----------



## Melakat

Rundle is beautiful and I am so glad that you just know that she is right for you!

It will not be long now until she is home and part of your life.


----------



## Taylorsmum

Two weeks is no time at all but for you it will be an eternity, hope that you can keep busy before your little girl arrives home. Once there she will take over completely and you will wonder were did all the time we had go. You will lose hours just looking at her. Excited for you


----------



## GoldenRetrieversAlberta

She is gorgeous and I absolutely am so excited for you guys to bring her home! 
I LOVE that last picture of her sleeping in someone's hand! ADORABLE!


----------



## goldenewbie

How exciting!! She is sooooooo adorable! Congratulations, once again!!


----------



## Rundlemtn

Thanks everyone! 
GRAlberta - that would be my fiancee. She fell asleep on him between play sessions. It was so sweet


----------



## TagAndLeto

3Pebs3 said:


> So, we finally got to visit our girl again at 6 weeks. And in this visit we confirmed that she is the one we are taking home. Never would we have expected that the girl we selected at 1 week old, would turn out to be so amazing. She was so quick to give kisses. Wagging her tail, she happily approached us. She even rolled on to her back to let us rub her belly. She is just the most happy, agreeable puppy we could have ever asked for! And she is gorgeous! Waiting 2 more weeks is going to be nearly impossible at this point. We love Rundle to pieces, and we can't wait to bring her home. Here are some new pictures from our visit today.



There are so many beautiful miracles in the world, and these little critters rank right up there


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Rundle is beautiful and sounds like a really wonderful little girl. 

Hope the next two weeks go by quickly for you.


----------



## Rundlemtn

I can breathe a little easier now. Rundle had her first vet appointment this week and she is doing wonderfully. At 6 weeks 2 days, she weighed in at 6.8 pounds. She's just the cutest little thing. We get to pick her up next Friday night!! I will be counting down the seconds until we can bring our beautiful babe home. Our first puppy is already a little star in our eyes.


----------



## Marcus

Congrats...


----------



## Anele

So excited for you!!!!


----------



## Melakat

Nothing more exciting than this final countdown! So good to hear she got the all clear with the Vet.


----------



## Loukia

Congratulations on the great news and your upcoming pick up of little Rundle!


----------



## Melakat

That special day is getting closer


----------



## Rundlemtn

She's going to be here before we know it now. The nervous excitement has definitely set in. It is very hard to concentrate on anything else. Thesis writing is consistently interrupted by checking out the GRF. 
LOL.


----------



## Loukia

Congratulations! She'll be snuggling you at home in no time!


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

Rest a lot, you gonna be one busy mama pretty soon.


----------



## Rundlemtn

Thanks Buddy's Mom! I will do my best! Luckily I am not on my own for the night shifts


----------



## Rundlemtn

So, Rundle is officially home! 
She got a little upset for about half an hour on the car ride home. She was anxiously looking around for the other pups, and maybe was a little nervous about us, and the car/cars on the highway. But, once she settled in, she was set. 
So far, so good with peeing outside. We only missed on time. And she has already pooped twice outside since bringing her home last night  1 for 6
She has only mouthed my fiancee and I. No hard bites yet. And we always replace our skin with a toy. 
She has already learned her name, and is starting to catch on with sit. Doing surprisingly well with leash walking. 
Last night in the crate she cried for maybe 2 seconds before falling right to sleep (12 am). I got up at 3am to see if she had to go to the bathroom. But, she only got excited and thought it was time to play. So after her wearing her out a little, I got her back into the crate (1 bark and whimper and it was back to sleep). I got her up/she was up at 6. And that is when I took her outside, where she poo'd and pee'd. I think tonight, I will just let her sleep all the way through 12-6, rather than trying to wake her up in between. 
She loves all her new toys! Particularly the plush ones. And she also loves her Kuranda bed. She claimed it right away! 
She has been really gentle approaching the cat, though, the cat still hisses when she gets close. Joie at least manages to stay in the same room with her without too much trouble. So, that is something. Hopefully they will bond over time. 
And if all of this wasn't awesome enough, she is so gosh darn cute!!


----------



## GoldenRetrieversAlberta

AWWWW! She is so sweet! You must just be thrilled to finally have her home! I love that one of her on the Kuranda bed, just adorable! Congratulations!


----------



## goldenewbie

She is soooooooo cute!!! Congratulations!!! How wonderful is it that you got her home on Valentines day?!


----------



## Melakat

Rundle you are absolutely adorable and I can just tell already you are going to be a very pretty girl. I really love the meaning behind her name too - so special. A Valentine's Gift in many ways


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Awww, congratulations!
She's beautiful and really precious.

Have fun!


----------



## Anele

Rundle is perfect! I wish you many, many years of happiness together!


----------



## Harleysmum

A beautiful girl. Wishing you much love and laughter.


----------



## Rundlemtn

Thanks Everyone,
She's been having a very busy day and is down for a nap in her crate right now (kinda feel like I could use one too). Still no more accidents since yesterday. She seems to know that grass time means potty time! 
Mouthed some of our woodwork. So, we'll need to work on that. But, she is meeting lots of people and is otherwise been an absolute dream. Our little girl loves her belly rubs!


----------



## golfgal

Very cute. What a great Valentine's Day for you. Try and crash when she crashes if you can. First couple of nights can be challenging sleep wise. And should have nice weather for those potty trips too. Yeah!!!


----------



## SurlyMoose

She's adorable! Congrats!


----------



## SandyK

Congrats!!! Rundle is sooo cute!!!


----------



## Max's Dad

Adorable! Have fun!


----------



## Loukia

Congratulations! She's adorable!


----------



## Rundlemtn

Update: Rundle is doing really well! She is going outside to the bathroom about 90-95% of the time. She may need to get up once to use the washroom, but otherwise she is sleeping well in her crate. She follows us around the house everywhere, and loves to roll over to get belly rubs. She is mindful of the cat, who hisses when she gets too excited. And boy does Rundle ever get excited sometimes. Her favourite thing to do is to run into her crate and cause a real raucous with her blankets and toys that are in there. She is learning what is okay to chew and not okay... but, that still needs some work obviously. She is really good, however, about not biting to hard when she does put her mouth on our hands. We found yipping actually works really well with her! She drops our hand/clothes immediately, and looks confused to say as if, "what did I do?" She a cute lil bundle of terror. I'm finally starting to not feel like such a walking zombie anymore, since the fiance took over a bit more yesterday. He doesn't have as much experience with dogs, so I think he worries a little more when she gets going a little crazy... or ignores our commands... or gets frustrated/tired with training. I keep reminding him/myself that she is only 8 weeks, and a lot of this will come over time. Though you can't help but get those moments where you think, "please god, tell me I am not screwing this all up." I have to say, I was feeling a little discouraged/overwhelmed when I woke up this morning. But, then she just made me so proud today...it turned those feeling on my head entirely. Today, I put her into her long-term confinement area for the first time, for one hour. She only whined a little bit, and barked once, and then she settled right in! That was a lot better than her 5 min of barking in the crate yesterday. I am going to try and do this everyday from now on, to help reduce her anxiety, for when I do need to actually go somewhere, like my dentist appointment this Friday. All and all there are a lot of ups and downs of puppy raising, and we are still figuring things out. But, I am trying to stay positive and in the moment, because I know this time is short lived. And for all you golden puppy lovers out there, here are some more pictures of our pretty girl.


----------



## Claudia M

She is adorable! Sorry I did not see this tread until now. I knew you were getting a pup the same day as us and meant to ask you if you had pictures yet!


----------



## Kora2014

She is so precious!!! Congrats!! I love your crate BTW...where did you get it?


----------



## Rundlemtn

Kora2014 said:


> She is so precious!!! Congrats!! I love your crate BTW...where did you get it?



Thanks Kora! Unfortunately, I am not much of a help. I bought the crate used on craigslist, and I have no idea where the original owners got it from. We really like it too, though.


----------



## Marcus

OMG soo fluffy


----------



## SurlyMoose

Aww - she's adorable. I love how she is just dropped over half her crate.


----------



## KKaren

Love the 1/2 in, 1/2 out of the crate, ooppppsss fell asleep picture


----------



## wjane

congrats on your new girl - she is just beautiful!


----------



## goldenewbie

Thanks for all the pictures! Really happy to see Rundle settle in so well


----------



## Loukia

Great updates! Rundle is SO cute!!!


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

She is sooo cute! Do not make mistake we all do, *do not let her grow up! *


----------



## jenspup

She is beautiful! I'm getting by on pics of other pups while I'm waiting for our our own fluff-ball. Thanks for sharing your experiences with her...


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Rundle is so precious, sounds like she is doing wonderfully too.
Great pictures. 

Enjoy every minute of her being a puppy, it goes by so fast. 
When you get frustrated, take a deep breath, it will be OK. 
As you said, she's just a baby, everything is new and so very exciting for her.


----------



## Anele

3Pebs3 said:


> Update: Rundle is doing really well! She is going outside to the bathroom about 90-95% of the time. She may need to get up once to use the washroom, but otherwise she is sleeping well in her crate. She follows us around the house everywhere, and loves to roll over to get belly rubs. She is really good, however, about not biting to hard when she does put her mouth on our hands. We found yipping actually works really well with her! She drops our hand/clothes immediately, and looks confused to say as if, "what did I do?"


Wow! She is so cute and sounds super easy, too! Like a dream puppy! And, with help from your fiance, you are all set. Your hard work in picking her (and your fiance!) really paid off! Congrats and enjoy.


----------



## Melakat

Rundle is so sweet and a great idea to put her in her crate for some time ever day even if you are at home. I work from home and put Logan in his crate for short periods every day and he has come to really settle well in there. I have left him two times now (2 hours each time) to go to meetings and it is nice to know he will settle and not cry while I am away. I love your crate by the way where did you get it ? I am looking to buy another 1 as we have 1 upstairs which someone lent us and he is almost too big for it and I have another downstairs that I want to leave on the main floor.


----------



## Claudia M

How is baby Rundle?


----------



## Rundlemtn

Hi Claudia!
Thanks for checking in! Rundle turned 9 weeks yesterday. She is really starting to come out of her shell now and is super curious about the world around her. This also means she has been causing a little more terror as of late. She is starting to pull on her leash more, bite/pull on the clothing etc. Her energy is something to be rivalled too. I can't believe how she can just go go go sometimes! Giving her chews during her zoomies does seem to give her somewhere to displace some of that energy. And walks seem to help too. She is very good in the car. And has been really good about meeting new people and animals. In fact, she just soaks in the attention and seeks it out from every person we pass. We have been told by many people that they think she is the cutest puppy they have ever seen. And I gotta admit, when I am not under puppy attack, she is pretty darn adorable. I think my favourite thing about her so far is how she loves to follow us into every room. And how she loves to cuddle. If you sit on the floor she has to be in your lap. Or if you are sitting on a chair or couch, she has to be by your feet. Last night, I am not sure what time she went to bed, but I was really happy to have not been woken up by her until 6. And yesterday was our first day with absolutely no mistakes inside. She was really good before about not going inside, maybe 1 time a day. But, yesterday she was perfect! We are aiming for another perfect day today. I can't believe how much she has grown in the past week that we have had her. Here are some new pics of our spunky girl.


----------



## Rundlemtn

Melakat said:


> Rundle is so sweet and a great idea to put her in her crate for some time ever day even if you are at home. I work from home and put Logan in his crate for short periods every day and he has come to really settle well in there. I have left him two times now (2 hours each time) to go to meetings and it is nice to know he will settle and not cry while I am away. I love your crate by the way where did you get it ? I am looking to buy another 1 as we have 1 upstairs which someone lent us and he is almost too big for it and I have another downstairs that I want to leave on the main floor.


Hi Melakat, 
It's great that Logan is taking to his crate so well. Rundle will only accept her crate at night to go to sleep. Though sometimes if we are in the bedroom during the day/evening she will go place and rest in her crate too. But, when left alone, she prefers to have more space... otherwise she loses her mind in the crate. As per where I got it... I got it used on craigslist. I have no idea where the original owner purchased it from. It sure is nice to have a crate in our place that doesn't look like a cage. Eventually, we plan on getting rid of this one as well. We really want her to be able to have free reign during the day and at night whether we are there or not. But, I know that it may be awhile yet before that can happen.


----------



## GoldenRetrieversAlberta

I have to agree on her being absolutely adorable!
Thanks for update!


----------



## Claudia M

She is just precious!


----------



## Rundlemtn

Rundle turned 10 weeks yesterday! This past week really had its ups and downs. Earlier in the week, I began to worry that I had brought on the worst kind of responsibility to our home. Rundle was going absolutely crazy every night with her biting and zooming... my hands and arms were getting chewed to pieces, and my fiancé, who has little to no experience with puppies, was getting very unsettled by her behavior. But, then the next day was like a light switch. And all the things that we had been trying to do (i.e. redirect with toys, leave the cat be, walk nicely on the leash) started to show through. She certainly is NOT perfect yet. There are still times when she can be bitey, bark/try to get the cats tail, or zoom/pull on the leash... but, it is becoming less frequent and more manageable. We are really starting to see the dog that she will one day become. With that being said, my fiance is beginning to accept her more, I am becoming less stressed/frustrated, and my arms are starting to heal (thank goodness).

Yesterday we took some advice from the forum and spread peanut butter along the bathtub for Rundle to eat as a distraction during her bath. It worked like a charm. She took to the bath soooo easily. Unfortunately, a few hours later we got pounds of loose stool coming at us. It seems we were too heavy handed with the peanut butter. So, unfortunately/or fortunately (not really sure how she feels about it), it's a plain diet today of chicken and rice. I haven't seen any piles since about 6:30 this morning.. so it's been about 3.5 hours. I am hoping that was the last of it and that her stomach is better from here on out. She ate her chicken and rice just fine and has been a ham all morning. So, I don't think our peanut butter fiasco will warrant an emergency to trip to the vet. She will be there already for her second shots on Tuesday. 

I am actually really excited to bring her to the vet. I will feel much better when she is fully vaccinated. We haven't really let her lack of shots stop us too much from bringing her out into the neighbourhood, to meet other people and dogs... she literally thinks every person and dog she sees wants to stop and visit with her, which is almost true. Many people around here even know her by name. 

We left her for the longest time alone yet last night (1.5 hours). It seems she whimpered twice when we left, and barked about 10x exactly one minute before we arrived. Which, is pretty good... but, I would like to minimize her anxiety when we leave as much as possible, so we don't get complaints from our neighbours. Luckily it seems as though they are OK with her so far... though I know the one older gentleman is not a fan of dogs... so I'd like to give him as little reason to complain as possible. 

Rundle has learned lots of commands: sit, down, leave it, drop it, high 5, high 10, shake a paw. She waits for her food with no problem. Still working on stay, leash walking, and just generally following the commands she knows. But, she really is a smart and good puppy! Hoping the next week we see continued growth and improvement. 

Our little Rundle is just a tiny thing at 12.6 pounds today. I am really curious to see how big she will get. I know her Mom was only 55 pounds. New pictures! She has grown and changed so much since we have brought her home!


----------



## Rundlemtn

She went on a huge walk today and is now very tuckered!!


----------



## Rundlemtn

I am also happy to report that after 2 days of battling the peanut butter overdose with a bland diet of chicken/rice/pumpkin/yogurt that her movements are more or less solid again. We felt so bad for making her tummy upset, but I guess this is the kind of thing that can happen with your first dog. But, she seems to forgive easily, and never lost her spunk or spirit.
Here is a picture from our morning cuddle. I still cannot believe that she climbs into my lap like this. Makes me feel very lucky to be her mom!

Rundle had her first visit to the vet today since coming home with us, and got her second shots. We fed her boiled chicken during the visit/shot, and she was none the wiser of what had happened. I am happy to report that she got a clean bill of health from the vet, and they said she weighed in at a whopping 14.3 pounds! I think breakfast may have added a few ounces to the scale


----------



## jenspup

What a beauty! I'm glad that your arms are starting to heal up and that her tummy is feeling better.


----------



## Christen113

Oh my gosh she is so cute!!


----------



## Anele

She is adorable!


----------



## SurlyMoose

I'm constantly amazed at what seems to come out of their little bodies. It's nothing but Orijen and boiled chicken as a treat for Honey or there are ... repercussions.

Rundle is so very sweet.


----------



## rabernet

I loved reading this thread and how everything worked out for you. Despite the initial heartbreak, I bet you can't imagine having any other pup than your precious Rundle! I love her name too!


----------



## Rundlemtn

SurlyMoose said:


> I'm constantly amazed at what seems to come out of their little bodies. It's nothing but Orijen and boiled chicken as a treat for Honey or there are ... repercussions.
> 
> Rundle is so very sweet.


LOL... repercussions! 
Yes, it is astonishing what can they can produce, and astonishing about how excited you can get when you see things firm up again! I obviously don't have kids, but I can see how so many conversations with new parents can easily turn into "today latest bowel movement". Hilariously, when my fiancé was asking me for an update on the poop situation, I accidentally sent the response to my friend rather than my fiancé. He was very surprised to receive a text that said, "no dump yet, but at least no runs either." I was so embarrassed. And of course I didn't say Rundle's name in the text, so he for sure thinks I am talking about myself, rather than my puppy!


----------



## Rundlemtn

rabernet said:


> I loved reading this thread and how everything worked out for you. Despite the initial heartbreak, I bet you can't imagine having any other pup than your precious Rundle! I love her name too!


I still think about the other pups, and hope that they are happy and found good homes. But, certainly without a doubt, Rundle is my doggy. Each day as she grows and matures, so does my love for her. I know our "difficult puppy days" are not over... but every day, I feel like I see her _getting things_ that much more. She is such a smart, pretty little lady.


----------



## Melakat

Rundle is a very pretty girl. 

Interesting with your peanut butter experience we had something similar happen to Logan the day my husband gave him boiled chicken. I think he had given him too much too soon and that night he was up going to the loo every 1/2 hour and it was definitely nowhere near solid. It went back to normal the next day but now I am afraid to give him chicken again but it was more than likley too much too soon as well.

Glad to hear her vet appt. went well and she is doing so very well with her training. These Goldens sure are smart dogs. 

PS: The Text story is pretty funny


----------



## Rundlemtn

Rundle turned 11 weeks on Saturday and weighed in at 15.2 pounds. 
She went on her first mini hike, off the Sea to Sky highway to Bradywine Falls. She seemed to really enjoy all the new smells, other people and dogs as you can see by her big smile (pictures from the hike). 
I feel like we started to figure out Rundle's schedule a little better this week. In the evenings she was getting super cranky, and hard to get to settle in her crate. Now in the evenings we are taking her for a walk around 9:30. When we get back we let her play/chew on a bone. If she falls asleep by 11:30 we let her sleep. Otherwise we take her out for one more potty break. But, it seems that the evening walk is really helping to expel that extra energy she just couldn't figure out how to get rid of. 
Her and the cat continue to heckle each other. I continually try to direct her attention away from the cat, and reward her for coming to me and leaving the cat... but, that doesn't seem to stop her from engaging with the cat continuously throughout the day. The cat is no better and often growls and instigates play too. But, they both play so rough (i.e. the cat has claws and swats, and Rundle will snap at her tail), I am worried about them hurting one another. Maybe that's what needs to happen in order for them to learn not to play like that, but I would prefer if it didn't come to that and they just learned to co-exist peacefully. 
After giving it much thought we are trying to introduce Rundle to a potty bell. We take her out every 1.5 to 2 hours that she is awake. We have been very good about anticipating her needs, but at the same time we will often miss 1 time per day. It would be great if she would signal to us that she needs to go out. Other than watching her closely for subtle signals, there is no other way to tell that she's gotta go. I am not sure how long it will take her to get the bell ringing or if she will even do it. It doesn't seem like Rundle especially enjoys going outside right now. She is fine once she gets there... she eats grass, meets people, etc. But, I think its the walking on the leash that she finds less than enjoyable. I'm not sure if its that she's just too tired, or that she doesn't like being tethered. Maybe its a little of column A and a little of column B depending on the moment. 
I'm loving this little girl more and more by the day. Every time she cuddles up to me, wags her tail or genuinely seems to enjoy my pets or company my heart swoons. She gets a little excited in the mornings and evenings, so it is sometimes difficult for my fiancé to get the same bonding time that I do with her when she is calm/not bitey. He gets really frustrated and I get stressed out, because I am the one that pushed to get a puppy now rather than wait till we have a house/yard. I really want him to feel the same way about her that I do, even in the moments that she tests our patience. He doesn't hesitate to buy her bones/treats and even paid for her second shots... so maybe I am letting my own worry cloud my judgement. But, he does admit to having a low tolerance level. Hopefully as she matures, their relationship will grow too. 
Rundle seems to have had a bit of a growth spurt in the past couple of days and is now almost 17 pounds. I don't know how she could pack on roughly 2 pounds in 2 days, but there it is. Pretty soon she will not be able to wriggle under our bed anymore -- looking forward to that!


----------



## Rundlemtn

Just chillin


----------



## Anele

Rundle is gorgeous and doing so fantastically!!!


----------



## SurlyMoose

I can't wait to take Honey to the West Coast on vacation this year. I swear that BC is made for dogs!

Rundle is absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## Rundlemtn

SurlyMoose said:


> I can't wait to take Honey to the West Coast on vacation this year. I swear that BC is made for dogs!
> 
> Rundle is absolutely gorgeous!


LOL! The grass is always greener... we can't wait to take Rundle to Banff this spring/summer. 

Honey is stunning as well! Boy did we luck out with our pups!!


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

3Pebs3 said:


> LOL! ...
> Honey is stunning as well! Boy did we luck out with our pups!!


Cute pups for sure, very proud of our "made in Canada" puppies!

Tell your fiancé pups are preview of having human kids


----------



## Melakat

Rundle will melt her way into his heart... you watch and see 

She is a sweety pie and I am so glad that you are taking her out to enjoy the beauty of our area. I too took Logan out and we have taken him to White Rock beach a few times now. He loves to run through all of the puddles when the tide is out and it has been a great way to get him used to the water.

Logan also is not giving us much of a cue for going potty yet. When we were at our cabin a couple of weeks ago he had no accidents because the cabin is small and we could see him walking around the door. Logan is 14 weeks now and still has the odd accident in the house. We tried using bells and that worked well for our last Golden Oakley but Logan could care less about them.

At Puppy Kindy we are working on leash walking this week and our instructor sent us the following links and we have watched a few and they provide great advice.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ueE1S1k74Ao&feature=youtu.be
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sFgtqgiAKoQ&feature=share
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xZarFGdcj8s&feature=youtu.be


----------



## Melakat

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xZarFGdcj8s&feature=youtu.be


----------



## Rundlemtn

So, is 3 months some kind of magical age where things start to click? Because I am loving every day with Rundle now! 
Its been a few days since her last accident inside. She seems to want to play with the potty bell more than use it as a signal to go out. But, the fiancé wants to keep trying with it, so we will see.... She will submissive/excited pee when we get outside of our building, when she sees a new dog or person. I am guessing that will disappear as she gets older and acquires more bladder control. 
As per sleeping through the night she usually goes to sleep anytime between 11:30-1 (depending how the day went), and will stay in her crate until 6:30-7. She does wake up in the night needing reassurance that she is not alone. But, apart from that, I am feeling really well rested everyday. A huge turning point for me was when I realized that she wasn't signalling to go outside, she just wanted some loving pats. This has made such a difference in the amount of sleep we are both getting in the evening. 
I cannot believe how smart Rundle is. She can now sit, lay down, go on her bed, and in her crate, drop it, leave it, all with just verbal commands. And she knows lots of other tricks in addition to that. Her leash walking is getting better by the day (though she will still pull when she is excited to go see a person or dog). 
SHE IS FINALLY NO LONGER HARASSING OUR CAT!!! Though Joie might argue that sniffing still qualifies as harassment... we could not be prouder of Rundle. 
She is biting less all the time now. She usually just goes for the clothes rather than the skin, but if she does bite, it is usually not that hard. Most times she gets bitey in the evening, because she tries really hard to fight off sleeping and going in her crate for the night. Once she is too tired to go on, she settles in. 
Rundle is a little cuddle monster, and 100% velcro dog, and I am so happy that she is our puppy. She does tend to protest a little more now during separations, and when I tried to extend her 2 hour separation, she started barking shortly after the 2 hour mark. She is definitely not ready to be left alone for extended periods. So, because I am going to have to go to the office here and there, we are now looking into daycare options. I found a place that is local and kennel free. I am going to call to get her an interview there this week. I have no doubt that she will get accepted because Rundle has met and played with tons of other dogs at this point. She does not have an aggressive bone in her body, as you would expect with a golden. I think she will really like going there because she loves to play with other dogs so much! But, at $30 a day, it definitely won't be a daily adventure. I don't need to be in the office everyday anyhow.
Rundle is now 18 pounds! Her adult fur has started to come in on her tail and its starting to take that golden shape. She also has a bit of darkening of fur down her back. And definitely has wisps under her belly and the back of her legs. She is looking more golden every day, and only seems to get prettier with age :--heart:


----------



## goldenewbie

Awww... she is such a good little girl!


----------



## Melakat

I love the pic of her with her tongue hanging out and her paws out front. What a doll she is and if you lived close to me I would tell you to bring her on over when you need to go to into the office  

We have a cat too and I can now finally have them in the same room without Logan pouncing on him.

Everything is falling into place for both of you and Rundle. She sounds so very smart and I am so glad you have her - she is the cutest!


----------



## Rundlemtn

Melakat said:


> I love the pic of her with her tongue hanging out and her paws out front. What a doll she is and if you lived close to me I would tell you to bring her on over when you need to go to into the office
> 
> We have a cat too and I can now finally have them in the same room without Logan pouncing on him.
> 
> Everything is falling into place for both of you and Rundle. She sounds so very smart and I am so glad you have her - she is the cutest!


LOL! I guess you might have forgotten that I am in Vancouver, BC too! No worries, I won't hold you to your offer 
Congrats on Logan and the cat getting along better too! I'm actually finding that Rundle still has her moments, but a quick 20s time out (thanks to momo_ for the advice), seems to correct her behavior quickly!


----------



## Melakat

No I remembered but I am in Surrey so too far for you to commute to bring him here and then back to work  But Logan said that one day he could meet Rundle at the beach for a date


----------



## Rundlemtn

Melakat said:


> No I remembered but I am in Surrey so too far for you to commute to bring him here and then back to work  But Logan said that one day he could meet Rundle at the beach for a date


Ah yes, you are too right! Surrey would not be so convenient! But, I am sure Rundle would love to meet up with Logan one day, if there is time before we move to Alberta. :crossfing


----------



## rabernet

I love Rundle - she's one of my forum favorites to follow! She sure is a pretty girl!


----------



## Rundlemtn

rabernet said:


> I love Rundle - she's one of my forum favorites to follow! She sure is a pretty girl!


Aww thanks rabernet!! :wavey: I love reading about all your adventures with Noah too! He is a handsome lil devil! And am very jealous of that gorgeous park you have been taking him to! You seem to be a very experienced trainer. I have no doubt I could learn a lot from you!


----------



## rabernet

3Pebs3 said:


> Aww thanks rabernet!! :wavey: I love reading about all your adventures with Noah too! He is a handsome lil devil! And am very jealous of that gorgeous park you have been taking him to! You seem to be a very experienced trainer. I have no doubt I could learn a lot from you!


Noah and I are learning together! I am a huge fan of clicker training though - because it's so effective in telling them exactly what you want, and it's very game like for them - you can see those little brains working to figure out what's going to make the clicker go off, and when they figure out it's not just the FIRST thing that they learned, they seem to take off on what they learn. 

We're waiting for all his shots before getting him into a puppy class, but in the meantime, it's fun shaping different behaviors. :


----------



## Rundlemtn

So, Rundle gave us another scare last night. Around 10 o'clock when we were giving her a bath, she vomited in the bathtub. We managed to clean that up and get her rinsed off, but she proceeded to vomit about 10 more times after that. Up until her bath she had been her regular self... was even out playing with other pups about a half hour before... but, then this acute onset of persistent vomiting happened. 
It was the worst situation. She was wet and shaking, and whimpering, looking at me like DO SOMETHING!!! But, there was nothing I could do, except pet her, and hold her, and try and be there for her while she worked out whatever was in her system out. She eventually stopped vomiting, settled herself down in a corner and continued to shake for about an hour while she tried to sleep. 
My fiancé and I were scrambling and scouring the internet to see if we should be taking her to an emergency vet or not. Thank god for this forum, because I found that a lot of other people had similar experience with their pups. The consensus seemed to be that as long as she didn't have other symptoms (e.g. off-colour gums, blood in vomit, distended stomach, diarrhea, seizure, racing heart, altered breathing) then you should wait and see if she accepts food and water the next day. If not, then take her to the vet. 
Adam fell asleep around 1 am. But, I stayed up and watched her until almost 2 am. At which time, I sent Adam to bed, and settled down on the couch myself, so I could sleep near her/and not move her (unlike Adam I am a light sleeper and would wake up if she moved or was in any kind of distress). I woke up multiple times throughout the night to check on her breathing. She slept such a long time! I finally woke her up around 7 to see how she was doing/take her outside. She was pretty sleepy when I woke her, so it was hard to tell whether she was better or not. 
I carried her to the elevator, so she would not have to exert excess energy. When we got there, however, there were to other people already on it. She started squirming in my arms trying to say hello. I put her down, and she was her tail wagging happy self. She even expressed interest in the shake that was in the one girls hands. All good signs..
Outside she pee'd and poo'd, and her poo was normal. 
When I brought her back inside, I started giving her 10grams of her food every half an hour (until she reached the size of her full meal) and put down a bowl of fresh water. She happily ate and was drinking fine. 
It seemed our puppy was back. 
I'm still a little shaken up. It was so hard to see my puppy in that kind of distress and not be able to do anything for her. It was so hard to make a decision about whether or not she needed to go to the animal hospital. It's hard when this little life, which you love so much, is depending on you to make everything OK. Ultimately, I think we made the right call this time in letting her rest at home after expelling whatever was in her tummy that was bothering her. 
We figured it was either: 1) some of the weeds she had been munching on... I will make sure not to bring her back to that spot where she was getting into them, or 2) this piece of what looked like some kind of bone that was in her spit up... though not like any of the bones we give her. She is so quick to pick things up off the ground its hard sometimes to get things from her before she eats them. But, at the same time its so important to do just that in order to avoid times like this. 
I feel terrible that she was sick... probably due to my own negligence. We work so hard to puppy proof everything inside, but you can't puppy proof the outside world. It is SO hard being a puppy mom. I will be kicking myself for the rest of the day. I love this little girl so much!! I am so glad that she is OK.


----------



## rabernet

(((Rundle))) - sweet baby girl - I'm glad that you're feeling better, but you mustn't scare your mommy and daddy like that. From now on - no more picking up things off the ground unless mommy or daddy give it to you. OK? 

3Pebs3 - I'm so glad to hear that she's doing better this morning, that had to be very scarey!


----------



## Rundlemtn

rabernet said:


> (((Rundle))) - sweet baby girl - I'm glad that you're feeling better, but you mustn't scare your mommy and daddy like that. From now on - no more picking up things off the ground unless mommy or daddy give it to you. OK?
> 
> 3Pebs3 - I'm so glad to hear that she's doing better this morning, that had to be very scarey!


Thanks rabernet, we were terrified. We had never experienced anything like this with our cat. I realize now I am going to have to be even more careful than I already was when taking her outside. It's hard way to find out that not all plants are created equal (i.e. leaves and grass not so bad/weeds bad!!), and that people litter way too much!


----------



## Melakat

Oh Poor Rundle Girl and poor Mom and Dad too I know how scary it is to have a pet that is vomiting so much and we had a few of those episodes over the years with our last Golden.

This time of year there are a lot of plants in bloom here in the Lower Mainland - a month earlier than normal even  I would keep her away from rhodos, azaleas, etc. We have a few in our front yard and I am keeping Logan away from them. When they are puppies they want to try to sample everything and anything. 

So glad to hear that she is okay. I used to give Oakley Pumpkin and rice when he had digestive upsets. It sounds like her stool is okay which is great and whatever it was probably never had a chance to leave her stomach as she vomited it all away.


----------



## GoldenSkies

Poor Rundle  Glad she's okay! You did everything you needed to do. Don't beat yourself up over it, it's impossible to puppy proof the entire world.. unfortunately. All that matters is that she is okay now. Sending love and hugs your way.


----------



## Rundlemtn

Thank you to Melekat and Anastacia. Your kind words really helped me to feel better after a rough night. 

Today, I had to go to a meeting at work for the first time since we got Rundle. This meant that we needed to find someone to watch her during the day, because she really can't spend more than 1.5 hrs to 2 hrs alone without barking. We absolutely do not want to piss off our neighbour who already does not like dogs. Though so far, he seems to like Rundle... Given how much Rundle seemed to like playing with other dogs in our building, doggy daycare seemed like a viable option. We found a kennel free place locally that has a puppy and small dog specific play/outdoor area. The people at the place were great! When we first tried to bring Rundle into the building, she tried to run in the opposite direction from all of the barking. So, they put a few of the dogs outside, to minimize the amount of noise and dogs Rundle would first be introduced to. When they put her in the playroom, we were standing watch. But, Rundle kept jumping to get back towards us. So, they showed us this window that we could look through, so that we could still see how she was managing, but without her knowing that we are still there. 
All of the dogs there were very interested in Rundle. After a couple of minutes she seemed to get more comfortable with the situation. Then, they let some more of the dogs in from outside. One larger dogs there got a bit to enthusiastic in its greeting, and startled Rundle into a bark/whimper. My fiancé, panicked and said, "okay, that's it we're getting her out of here." <-- So, cute how protective he got of her! But, the workers immediately got control of the situation, and I suggested we give it a few more minutes to see how things go. Once again things seemed to calm down.

Another puppy that was there really took an interest in Rundle. He could not/would not leave her alone. But, it seemed like she started to get into it too. Once she got comfortable again, we decided to give it the day, and see how things go after leaving her there. 

It was so hard to leave her there!!! I know exactly how parents feel leaving their kids with someone else for the first time. We were wondering if we were doing the right thing leaving her at this place for the day... when she is so young... and there were so many other dogs, and it seemed like it could be very overwhelming. But, taking her to work wasn't a great option either, because she is just not good enough on her own, calm enough around other dogs/new people to be brought there yet. I figured once she/the other dogs got used to her being there that everything would calm down a bit. But, it is hard leaving your puppy in the care of someone else, and other dogs that you really know nothing about. 

I called halfway through the day to see how she was doing. They confirmed exactly what I suspected. After we left, things calmed down, and eventually Rundle was having a good time exploring. Feeling a bit better after that conversation, I went on with my work day. 

Finally, when the day was over, my fiancé and I were anxious to pick her up. We rushed as quickly as we could in rush hour traffic to see her. The people at the puppy place said that she did just great! That she made fast friends with the other puppy that was there, and that she hardly made a sound. They said we made a great choice with her, and that they hope we bring her back there soon. It was clear by their Facebook page that she was the star that day. Every day they post 200+ photos of the small dogs and another 200+ photos of the large dogs to their page, to show off how their day was. Rundle was in an awful lot of the photos. But, best of all, it looks like she had a really good day and there was nothing to be worried about! Other than having dinner and a bone, she has been passed out ever since. I am looking forward to spending the day with her tomorrow. I missed her so much today!!! Here are some photos from her day


----------



## Harleysmum

Oh what a little darling! You must be so relieved that she had a good day. Sure looks like she loved it.


----------



## Melakat

It sounds like Rundle is imbedding her way into your fiance's heart  I knew she would and as she grows and matures with the two of you the bond will continue to strengthen.

What a great day that she had and this socialization with other dogs is great for her and I love the pics of her with her new friends - too cute!


----------



## Rundlemtn

Yup, I missed you yesterday too, Rundle. 
It's rainy outside today. Rundle's fur gets crimpy/tiny waves in it when wet.


----------



## Cpc1972

Very cute. Looks like the little rottie pup really liked her.


----------



## rabernet

How did I miss her day care pictures? They are AWESOME pictures, and her new little friend! :--heart:

I would like to take Noah to doggy daycare some time, but the problem is - I get to work at 6 in the morning, and I don't think they have drop off that early. 

You can take your dog to your job? I would love to work for an employer that allowed dogs. At least when I volunteered with Canine Assistants, I was allowed to bring the service dogs to work, so they could get experience in a work environment and how to sleep quietly under my desk.


----------



## Rundlemtn

Cpc1972 - Thanks! It's funny how the rottie pup singled Rundle out almost right away. It seems like they spent most of the day together, which is super cute. They are roughly the same age, and I think that pup is there quite regularly, so hopefully Rundle has a familiar friend when we bring her there again. 

rabernet - Don't worry, you are not out of the loop. I only posted the daycare pictures last night. I love the pictures of her and Chuck too! I could not be happier that she made friends with another puppy there. Hopefully they teach one another all about bite inhibition... since she is not perfect about that yet. 

This place opens at 6 in the morning, but it sounds like you would be at work by that time already. That is really early! I don't know of any places that are open early than 6. It is tough sometimes working around the centres hours. Both my fiancé and I had to leave work early to be able to pick her up by their 6 closing time... or else we would have had to wait until their late pick up time 8:30-9, and we did not want to have to leave her there that long on her first visit, not really knowing how it was going the whole time. 

It's not so much allowed to bring dogs to the office (unless they are service dogs), as much as it isn't not allowed. So, 2 people who don't have service dogs, and 1 who does DO bring in their dogs with them to work a couple of times per week. I would totally bring Rundle... except that when she is not sleeping, she would be causing chaos, which is not so great for people trying to get work done. Not to mention she would probably try to play with the calm dogs that are there. I think doggy daycare will be really good for her. It will give her more experience being away from us, more confidence interacting with other doggies/people, and lots of exercise! 

I am still working on giving her some quiet time to herself on days when she is not in daycare. She is in her space right now. Eventually we would like to be able to leave her at home and not have to use doggy daycare, other than for maybe the socialization and exercise. But, right now, that is just not an option. As you can see she likes to be right with us when we are home, and she is a pretty sensitive girl.


----------



## GoldenSkies

Looks like Rundle has a boyfriend


----------



## Rundlemtn

Hard to believe Rundle is almost 14.5 weeks old. Today she went to the vet and officially weighed in at 22lbs. Everyone in the elevator always comments on how much she has grown since we first got her. 

At the vets she had an onslaught of vaccines. She had her 3rd and final combo, rabbies, bordatella, and then sent us home with her wormer, which we will apply tonight. Hopefully this means no more vet visits until we spay/microchip at 6 months. She is now sleeping soundly at my feet while I write this. 

Unfortunately, we are dealing with another bout of diarrhea with Rundle. We gave Rundle a raw lamb shank to chew on while we went to the mall for an hour or so, so that she wouldn't bark while we were gone. Turns how that is too long to leave a puppy who is not used to eating raw, with a raw bone. We are back on the chicken/rice/pumpkin/yogurt diet today to clear it up. 

In some ways we have seen big improvements in Rundle, but in others some bad behaviours have crept in too. 
1) Rundle is getting far better at being petted without biting. She was always very cuddly when she is sleepy, and loved belly rubs... but, now she is taking to sitting by you and letting you pet her. 
2) She is getting pretty good about walking on the leash, though she likes to carry the leash in her mouth when we are walking her. She really only pulls when she really wants to go to the bathroom/get out of the rain/or sees another dog she wants to get to/runs in the opposite direction of dogs barking. I have started working with Rundle to desensitize her to dogs barking. I play dog barks on youtube while feeding her high value treats and speaking to her in an excited happy tone. I will try to bring high value treats with me on walks, so when a dog barks I can give them to her then too. Today and yesterday, though she still moved away from the dog barking, it wasn't near the pulling that I have seen her do before. I will continue working on this with her, and hope to see more improvement. 
3) She was getting better about going into her crate at night... actually going in willingly without having to be completely tired out first. But, the last couple of nights I have taken to the couch with her on her bed, because our bedroom is carpeted and we don't want her having an accident on the carpet (it is so hard to clean). I am hoping once her diarrhea is cleared up, she goes back to accepting her crate the same way she was before. 
4) Rundle still does not like to be left alone. It definitely poses a challenge for my fiancé and I, for when we need to go places like the mall. We cannot leave her to bark in a condo building. I think we will need to continue giving her things to keep her distracted like bones... but, just not raw ones anymore. She is very specific about the bones she will actually sit there and chew though versus gnaw on for 2 seconds and move on to the next thing. 
5) Rundle has taken to jumping more. When we are preparing her food she is starting to jump. When she gets excited she jumps. We are doing our best to reward her for keeping four paws on the ground in these situations. In the kitchen we have been pretty successful at getting it under control, but we need to work on this more in other situations.
6) In the car, though Rundle travels pretty well, she loves to chew on everything. It's a constant battle between me and her (me in the front seat, her in a hammock cover in the back) to try and get her to stop digging underneath the hammock/chewing seat belts/trying to get into the front seat with us/jumping up on the doors seats etc. I am hoping this is just because of her age and state. 

Ultimately, I feel like Rundle is just at that age where she is trying to push boundaries and see what she can get away with + chewing on everything because she is teething. As much as I enjoy watching her grow and change and learn, it will be nice when calmer days come around. Ultimately, she is so smart, not THAT destructive compared to what I have read, very sweet, and a love everyone kind of dog. Though I listed a lot of gripes, the majority of the time I am enjoying every minute of her company. She is and will continue to be an awesome dog. Here are some of my fav recent photos. Yes, she is sleeping with her head hanging off the bed... How? I have no idea!


----------



## Rundlemtn

In addition to my post above here are a couple more great photos from doggy daycare


----------



## Cpc1972

Those pictures are adorable.


----------



## rabernet

Awww, I :heartbeat me some Rundle! 

We are facing similar struggles. This weekend Noah was doing so well going down for naps in his crate, (he's good at night as well), and we're also in an apartment, so worry about the crying when we have to run out and put him in his crate. 

And we are going out of town not this weekend but next, and taking him with us to a pet friendly hotel, with his crate of course - a hotel we stayed at many, many times with Diamond. It's really for an event for me, so Karl has already volunteered to stay in the room with Noah during the day (as long as there is a good movie, or some sports, that's where he'd rather be anyway). 

So the biggest concern is dinner one night. The first night, he just wants me to bring him something back from eating with some of my friends. What a guy! 

In any case, I love, love, love the pictures of Rundle! I know what you mean about enjoying the puppy stage, but also almost to the point of "ok, that was fun, now I'm ready for you to be a big girl!". I remember that really clearly when we raised Diamond! LOL

We'll both get through this and look back and remember this time fondly. 

So - where is Rundle's little rottie friend from daycare?


----------



## Rundlemtn

Hi Robin, 
I hope you are able to find a way to keep Noah occupied during dinner... because hey, we need our time outs too  Have a great time on your trip! 
Even when she is chewing on my hand while I try to stop her from chewing on seat belts, I definitely know I will look back on this time together fondly. Its been an amazing experience raising a puppy, and I have no doubt I will attempt it again in the future. In fact I am already thinking about getting puppy number 2, when Rundle is 5 or 6 years old... but, I have yet to discuss it with the fiancé... LOL. 
As per the rottie pup, I haven't seen him back there since... not sure why? In any case, there always seems to be at least one dog there that is drawn like a moth to a flame with Rundle. The last time we were there it was the little wiener dog you see in the pictures. We meant to bring Rundle again yesterday, but decided to keep her home given her tummy troubles. We hope to bring her there for some playtime on Thursday, but are waiting to see if any of the vaccines give her any trouble too.


----------



## rabernet

In our apartment, we're only allowed 2 fur kids, and one is our cat. But if our situation changes, I've also thought about getting a second golden in a few years, and wondered if it might be easier to raise a puppy with a more mature dog for them to learn from. 

My neighbor has a pomeranian that's the same size as Noah (for now) - and she (the pom) adores Noah - but she'll also correct him when he gets too rambunctious. The owner always is like "I'm so sorry", and I'm like - "no - he needs a correction in doggy language". He always respects her corrections too! It's cute though. They said every time they walk Ginger, she's looking for Noah!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Rundle's getting so big, she's such an absolute doll baby.
Enjoyed seeing all the wonderful pictures and hearing about her adventures. 
Her daycare buddies are too cute, especially the Rottie.


----------



## Melfice

Wow I love all the pictures and stories of Rundle! She is very pretty indeed, and makes me want a female golden sooner than later!


----------



## rabernet

Where did you get that adorable doggie blanket that Rundle is sleeping on?


----------



## Rundlemtn

rabernet said:


> In our apartment, we're only allowed 2 fur kids, and one is our cat. But if our situation changes, I've also thought about getting a second golden in a few years, and wondered if it might be easier to raise a puppy with a more mature dog for them to learn from.
> 
> My neighbor has a pomeranian that's the same size as Noah (for now) - and she (the pom) adores Noah - but she'll also correct him when he gets too rambunctious. The owner always is like "I'm so sorry", and I'm like - "no - he needs a correction in doggy language". He always respects her corrections too! It's cute though. They said every time they walk Ginger, she's looking for Noah!


We are planning on buying a house and moving sometime in the next year. That is the only reason why a second dog would be a viable option because our condo building has the same rules. We too have a cat named Joie. 
I definitely think having another dog around to teach appropriate doggy behavior would be helpful. Even to have a playmate to help dissipate some of that crazy puppy energy would be great! Opportunities for learning and play is a big part of why we want to bring her to doggy daycare 1 to 2 times a week, even if I don't have to go into work that day. 
It's great that Noah has a Pom to play with. Rundle too has a few playmates in the building that get together and romp around outside: a corgi, a border collie lab mix, a boxer and a weimaraner. Let's just say it's hard to get anywhere without Rundle running into friends 



rabernet said:


> Where did you get that adorable doggie blanket that Rundle is sleeping on?


It came with her snuggle puppy care pack: 
New Puppy Starter Kit - Golden - Smart Pet Love

It can be purchased separately, though it is a little pricey 
Snuggle Blanket - Brown/Creme - Smart Pet Love


----------



## Rundlemtn

Melfice said:


> Wow I love all the pictures and stories of Rundle! She is very pretty indeed, and makes me want a female golden sooner than later!


Thanks! We're loving Rundle. If we got another Golden, we would probably get a male the next time just to have the experience of having both. Though as most people say... there is probably more variation between dogs than between sexes.


----------



## Melfice

3Pebs3 said:


> Thanks! We're loving Rundle. If we got another Golden, we would probably get a male the next time just to have the experience of having both. Though as most people say... there is probably more variation between dogs than between sexes.


That's cool! I bet Rundle would love a little brother one day! Rusty has a little sister now, my Brittany Kerrie Ann. But I'm not sure she would like a new female added to the pack tho. 

Kerrie Ann tends to get a bit rough with female dogs I have noticed


----------



## Rundlemtn

Melfice said:


> That's cool! I bet Rundle would love a little brother one day! Rusty has a little sister now, my Brittany Kerrie Ann. But I'm not sure she would like a new female added to the pack tho.
> 
> Kerrie Ann tends to get a bit rough with female dogs I have noticed


Ah yes, that would be the other reason for getting a male. I heard that male/female tend to get along better than female/female. I am sure there are lots of people who have had great experiences with having 2 female goldens, but I certainly wouldn't want to risk Rundle's happiness and comfort on it. Pets are for life, and we want to make sure its a good one for them too!


----------



## Melfice

3Pebs3 said:


> Ah yes, that would be the other reason for getting a male. I heard that male/female tend to get along better than female/female. I am sure there are lots of people who have had great experiences with having 2 female goldens, but I certainly wouldn't want to risk Rundle's happiness and comfort on it. Pets are for life, and we want to make sure its a good one for them too!


Yes I agree 100% 

Back to Rundle...please keep the pictures and updates coming!


----------



## rabernet

Rundle's adventures at doggy daycare have inspired me to look into doggy day care here. Drop off is at 7, I get to work at 6, but I think I can talk my boss into letting take a REALLY early lunch hour and run home, scoop him up and take him in a couple days a week. My neighbors use this place, and it has really high ratings on Angie's List too. 

Noah has 2 more weeks and one more set of puppy shots before he can go - and then he'll be "kicked out" at 6 months old - because they require they are neutered after that age. Oh well! LOL


----------



## Marcus

rabernet said:


> on Angie's List too.


Australian here...Who's Angie?


----------



## rabernet

Marcus said:


> Australian here...Who's Angie?


Angie is a woman who started a subscription service where people search for most anything, from services, to doctors, etc, and they are reviewed by others who have used them.


----------



## Rundlemtn

rabernet said:


> Rundle's adventures at doggy daycare have inspired me to look into doggy day care here. Drop off is at 7, I get to work at 6, but I think I can talk my boss into letting take a REALLY early lunch hour and run home, scoop him up and take him in a couple days a week. My neighbors use this place, and it has really high ratings on Angie's List too.
> 
> Noah has 2 more weeks and one more set of puppy shots before he can go - and then he'll be "kicked out" at 6 months old - because they require they are neutered after that age. Oh well! LOL


I think it is amazing that you would go through all that trouble (i.e. talking to your boss, going home on your lunch hour to drive your pup to daycare, paying for daycare, and picking him up later) just to make sure that he gets time to learn and play with other dogs. You're awesome Robin!


----------



## Rundlemtn

Okay, so I have a bit of a gripe. I live in a pet-friendly building. There are 2 women that live in this building that are terrified of dogs. I have literally chased one of them into the mailroom coming around the corner with Rundle before. 
I live in a 27-floored building with 2 elevators, where one is usually being utilized for moving during the day, so really, there is usually 1 elevator available for everyone to use during the day. Needless to say it can take a long time to get on the elevator and it can be very crowded once you are one it. 
Rundle waited patiently for about 10 minutes sitting/laying waiting for an elevator. She stood/sat while the crowded elevator stopped on almost every floor. Finally she couldn't contain herself anymore, and she jumped up to say hi to, wouldn't you know it... 1 of the women who is terrified of dogs. She lets out a blast of a scream. I quickly reel Rundle back to my side and say, "I'm really sorry, but she is actually a very friendly dog." But, really in my mind I'm thinking... "why on earth would you move into this pet-friendly building, where there are a ton of dogs if you cannot even handle a puppy touching you." 
Now, I know I am probably in the wrong. Rundle should not have jumped, and I should have had her leash more taught so she could not jump. But, it IS really obnoxious that I am made to feel bad that my puppy is not "perfectly" trained at 3.5 months of age. I wish that I did not have to see or deal with these people anymore. I cannot move out of this place into my own house soon enough. 
Rundle is such a good puppy! And living in a building has given us so much opportunity to socialize her... but, sometimes I just get exhausted of having to defend her and protect others from her normal puppy behaviours. Yes, she is going to jump sometimes. Yes, she is going to grab at your clothes sometimes. Yes, she might have a zoomie moment right there in the elevator... I feel like a lioness trying to defend her cub from all of the people that are so quick to make villains out of animals and their owners. She's only a puppy for goodness sake! 
And god forbid you bring a dog into the building that cannot fit into a purse when they are full grown! I am ready to scream over all the people that comment on the size of my dog. Large dogs can be perfectly happy in apartments if exercised properly. They do not need a huge space. Even if I had a house I would not want them using the inside of my house as their exercise park anyhow. And just because the dog is big doesn't mean they are more threatening. In fact I would argue they are friendlier than most of the small dogs in our building. And isn't it common knowledge that golden's are the friendliest dogs in the world? 
I need to move... for all the people in my building that love and adore Rundle, there are a few that I just shudder to see.


----------



## Marcus

3Pebs3 said:


> And isn't it common knowledge that golden's are the friendliest dogs in the world?
> I need to move... for all the people in my building that love and adore Rundle, there are a few that I just shudder to see.


In this case, I know I shouldn't have to, but If I came across that lady going for the same lift, I'd wait and catch the next one. Or say something like "can you catch the next one Rundle is busting and I don't know how much longer he can hold on" If she then catches the same lift, then whatever happens after that is on her


----------



## Rundlemtn

Marcus said:


> In this case, I know I shouldn't have to, but If I came across that lady going for the same lift, I'd wait and catch the next one. Or say something like "can you catch the next one Rundle is busting and I don't know how much longer he can hold on" If she then catches the same lift, then whatever happens after that is on her


Yes, I need to learn these women's faces, so that I can prepare myself more for situations when they arise. I have only ran into the both of them a couple of times, and lets face it... some of those times I have had major puppy brain and can't remember exactly what they look like. But, I doubt after waiting 10 minutes for an elevator that I am going to wait another 10 for the next one to come. I will just have to be more vigilant about keeping Rundle away from them. 

Although it's not just these women that I find difficult to deal with.... in general I am finding that although EVERYONE wants to say hi to a puppy, NOT everyone knows that puppies can be mouthy/grab at clothing/hair. It becomes even tougher when other people want to bring their young kids to interact with Rundle. I am constantly monitoring these interactions because I am so terrified of someone complaining about Rundle to the building manager or worse reporting her to animal control. And it's not that she is a vicious or aggressive dog. In fact she is incredibly well-behaved for her age. But, some people come across as being very offended by normal puppy behavior. We just need to make it through a few more months here and then we can move.


----------



## Marcus

I can't imagine living in an apartment complex, so my condolences go out to you, I guess.... hang in there


----------



## Cpc1972

Whenever someone approaches us and wants to pet chloe before we let them we always say she is a puppy with sharp teeth and mouthy. Most everyone says that's ok and they will pet her. We have to be careful with my three year old niece because if chloe is in a mood she jumps on her and pulls her hair.


----------



## Rundlemtn

Cpc1972 said:


> Whenever someone approaches us and wants to pet chloe before we let them we always say she is a puppy with sharp teeth and mouthy. Most everyone says that's ok and they will pet her. We have to be careful with my three year old niece because if chloe is in a mood she jumps on her and pulls her hair.


I try to do this every time too. But, sometimes Rundle grabs onto a sweater before the words even come out of my mouth. A lot of people don't ask they just get right in there with their hands. They think because Rundle is laying down and crawling towards them wagging her tail that it means it's okay and they don't need to ask me first. And sometimes the way they interact with her is not even appropriate... they'll put their faces right in Rundle's face and alarms are going off in my head like "WHAT ARE YOU DOING?? DO YOU HAVE ANY IDEA HOW EXCITING THAT IS FOR A PUPPY??!!" 
With children, I usually get right involved in the interaction and tell them exactly where to pet her and keep her mouth occupied so that she doesn't mouth or jump on them. The breeder she came from actually had 3 young children, so Rundle gets very excited to interact with kids when she sees them. But, most kids are not prepared for puppy play. 
I know we need to be our own pup's advocate and I am probably just whining/griping over nothing here. But, our building/area is very high traffic and has a lot of young families, and small dog aficionados. Monitoring and stressing over all of Rundle's encounters, over the 10 times I take her outside in a day can be very exhausting.


----------



## Marcus

Cpc1972 said:


> Whenever someone approaches us and wants to pet chloe before we let them we always say she is a puppy with sharp teeth and mouthy.


Yes we do the same... It's our get out jail free card/disclaimer



Cpc1972 said:


> Most everyone says that's ok and they will pet her. We have to be careful with my three year old niece because if chloe is in a mood she jumps on her and pulls her hair.


Interestingly enough, as much as Ben has destroyed my arms and mouths us. He never does it to strangers... he always just sits and begs for pats. *touches wood*


----------



## Rundlemtn

Marcus said:


> Yes we do the same... It's our get out jail free card/disclaimer
> 
> 
> 
> Interestingly enough, as much as Ben has destroyed my arms and mouths us. He never does it to strangers... he always just sits and begs for pats. *touches wood*


You are very lucky that Ben is so well-behaved with strangers! Rundle wants everything/everyone to be in her mouth. She's pretty gentle about it, I have just 1 scratch on me right now... but, it is difficult when dealing with people who don't understand her behavior.


----------



## golfgal

I think you'll find that people who like to complain will find something and you do the best you can. My neighbour who works at a library complains anytime a dog barks. Not excessively, just normal play. But he likes quiet so he can't figure out why kids and dogs can't play quietly. Meanwhile the rest of the neighbours fight to get Murphy to come visit them. She's a puppy, you can only expect so much at that age. 

We'll have to organize a mainland play date I think.


----------



## Melakat

We are having to be very careful with Logan as well as when we go on our walks many children will want to pat him and he does give playful bites - he is a puppy and that is what puppies do. I know it is very frustrating when people see a Golden and they act as if though they have seen a bear.

To be honest, I have little patience for this and if I lived in a pet friendly building this would drive me bonkers. 

The good news is is that most Goldens when they mature are very loving and gentle with children. Our last Golden somehow always knew when he could play rough and when he needed to be gentle. It was like an instinct he had. I hope that our Logan is the same way. 

Glad to hear that you will be moving into your own home. I guess that will be in Calgary ? Yes, if Golfgal comes over to the mainland we should try and arrange a play date.


----------



## xooxlinds

*heavy sighs at non-dog lovers*


----------



## Cpc1972

Chloe loves kids too. The breeder we got her from had four kids under the age of six. She is like a wild child when my niece and nephew walk in. My nephew is six and chloe is now his best friend. But I think he spent two weeks on the couch when he came over. His three year old sister is getting better. Yesterday she was playing with her outside with bubbles. She goes grandma arent you proud of me I am playing with chloe lol.


----------



## Rundlemtn

Melakat said:


> Yes, if Golfgal comes over to the mainland we should try and arrange a play date.


Thanks Melakat. I was definitely very frustrated yesterday writing those posts. It helps to have others empathize and know where I am coming from with this. 

We are definitely planning a move to Calgary sometime in the next 5 months. A lot will depend on when the fiancé and I get jobs there. I have already started applying, but there are limited PhD positions in my field that are available. I just need to keep my eyes and ears open, and my fingers crossed that things come together sooner than later.


----------



## Anele

Wish I had time for a better response-- the building situation is frustrating!! But quickly, I no longer let anyone pet my pup because he absolutely cannot stop jumping and getting excited, no matter the value of my treats. He loves new people over food. So, we go away from people and dogs where he can see them and practice sitting nicely. As he gets more mature we will decrease distance and are practicing at home with new people, but he is a long way off. Probably not practical for you but I am tired of my dog practicing unwanted behavior. However, I did get him to lie down calmly with treats at a pet store while talking to a woman, but she criticized me for treating him! Can't please everyone. I was proud to have him calm like that!


----------



## Rundlemtn

Anele said:


> Wish I had time for a better response-- the building situation is frustrating!! But quickly, I no longer let anyone pet my pup because he absolutely cannot stop jumping and getting excited, no matter the value of my treats. He loves new people over food. So, we go away from people and dogs where he can see them and practice sitting nicely. As he gets more mature we will decrease distance and are practicing at home with new people, but he is a long way off. Probably not practical for you but I am tired of my dog practicing unwanted behavior. However, I did get him to lie down calmly with treats at a pet store while talking to a woman, but she criticized me for treating him! Can't please everyone. I was proud to have him calm like that!


Thanks Anele, unfortunately, avoiding people is definitely not an option for us. We just have to keep reinforcing the no jumping, no mouthing/no biting clothes over and over and over again. I know she will get it. And that a lot of it just has to do with her age and stage she is in right now.
People are crazy! I have definitely been criticized for treating Rundle in the elevator for sitting calmly. She is not at all fat! And yet people think they need to tell me about over-feeding her? Just silly. Yesterday afternoon was great too, because while I was out walking Rundle, she started to pull, so I stopped walking and asked her to sit. After sitting, she went to pull forward again and I didn't move with her, so she went back into a sit. Across the street a guy yells at me, "hey, don't be too hard on her... she's a beautiful pup." I wasn't yanking, yelling, or doing anything to make this guy think I was being hard on too her. Asking her to hold a sit position is too hard??! Utter ridiculousness! It's no wonder some people have out of control dogs because apparently teaching them proper behavior through positive reinforcement is too hard. 
What I need to work on is not letting things like this get to me. Normally, I am pretty invisible, and keep to myself. Rundle brings me to the front and centre of everyone's attention. In this sense I get to meet lots of nice people, and lots of not so nice people. I'm still adjusting to the positive and negative attention. But, I know Rundle is doing amazing, and I am doing everything I can to teach her the things she needs to know and raise her in a positive, enriched environment.


----------



## golfgal

You'll learn that not everyone trains their dogs and has expectations of appropriate behavior. Dog fetches & swims but can't stay off people or behave in public, really?? Not the dog I would want, but then again I like to take Murphy places and he was taught how to behave. Still a talker when he plays though. 

I always told people they could not pet until puppy was either sitting or all feet on the ground. Eventually you won't need to use treats for sits & downs and to stop pulling. 

The right job will come along, it just takes time. Don't worry about the yard too much, if I'm not in the yard, there is no interest in being out there. As long as Rundle is with you she'll be fine and maturity & self-control come over time.


----------



## Rundlemtn

So our little Rundle turns 4 months tomorrow  She weighed in at 25.5 pounds today. Our big girl is growing like a weed right now!! 
Rundle kept us quite busy, and quite worried over the past week. We had given her a raw bone on Sunday March 29th, to keep her busy, so I could get away to the mall for a little while without her barking and bothering the neighbours. What we didn't know, is that you shouldn't give a dog that is not on a raw diet, a raw bone to chew on for more than 20 minutes. Needless to say, by Sunday evening the diarrhea began. Not to mention, she barfed up a couple of bigger pieces that she couldn't digest!! Although I was kicking myself hard, I figured with bone it would probably clear out of her system pretty fast, so I kept her on her regular diet. 
Tuesday, March 31st her diarrhea still hadn't cleared (kick self again), so I began a chicken/rice/pumpkin/yogurt combination. That day she went to the vet and got her 3rd DHLPPC vaccine, bordatella, rabies, and deworming. Of course all of these vaccines carry the risk of causing diarrhea. And certainly enough that aggravated things (kick self 3rd time). 
By Saturday April 4th, Rundle's diarrhea still had not cleared. I was spending every night on the couch with her on her bed, so I could let her out onto the patio quickly every time she had to go to the bathroom. It was always worse at night and in the early morning. By this time I switched her to just chicken and rice, for fear the pumpkin and yogurt were only making things worse. 
By Sunday, the first spots of blood appeared in her diarrhea. At that point, I couldn't wait any longer for things to resolve on their own. I emailed our vet. 
Monday April 6th, we took Rundle into see the vet. Her fecal test was clear, but, the doctor suggested we get her on some meds to help her bowel in the healing process. We were given Royal Canin GI track food, Forti Flora packets and a bottle of Metronidazole to help her clear things up. 30 hours later Rundle finally had a solid poop!
She seemed to be feeling so much better the next day after having a round of meds. So much so that she was bouncing off of the walls. She had seemed okay the entire time she had diarrhea, but it must have been bothering her because I had not seen her like this in the morning...ever. So, since by this time she had 3 solid poops already, we decided to bring her to doggy daycare to burn off some of that energy. You can see that she made a new friend again  
Apart from the scare with Rundle, I have to say that she is becoming the most amazing companion. She loves to climb into my laps for cuddles. She is getting better about walking on the leash all the time. She is more willing to go on long walks and explore new places now. She recognizes all the people who frequently say hi to her, or own dogs that she likes in our building, and greets them with enthusiasm. She can do so many tricks, and her focus is unbelievable! Her potential seems endless, and she picks up on things so quickly. She has the sweetest temperament, and hardly ever bites us anymore. Overall, she has proven not to be all that destructive, and sticks to her toys the majority of the time. She loves himalayan chews and gnaws on them all the time now that she appears to be teething. 
She wakes up wagging her tail happy to see you after her naps. She charges to see you when you get out of the shower, and proceeds to lick all of the water that is dripping down your legs. She has to be wherever we are at all times. The only downside is that it is hard to leave her alone because she sometimes cries when we leave or is left along too long. But, it is hard to stay mad at a puppy that thinks you are the sun and the moon. And I know I am biased, but I just think our pup is gorgeous!! Check out these pictures!! I just love Rundle to pieces, and I am so glad that she is feeling better now. No more raw bones or shots for awhile  Just lots of love for this little puppy.


----------



## Cpc1972

What a cutie. They do grow fast. Chloe will be four months next Thursday.


----------



## Steadfast

You are in love and I think that is abolutely wonderful. With Rundle in your life everything is a bit brighter and enjoyable.

Congrats..she is beautiful!!!


----------



## rabernet

> And I know I am biased, but I just think our pup is gorgeous!!


She IS gorgeous! I love reading updates on her and seeing picture of her as she matures!


----------



## Rundlemtn

A couple more sassy ones


----------



## Anele

She is so beautiful and sounds like such a joy! Thank you for the updates and photos!


----------



## Rundlemtn

I'm so excited!! My big girl is missing 2 front teeth!! Ahh!! She's growing up :--crazy_love:


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

3Pebs3 said:


> I'm so excited!! My big girl is missing 2 front teeth!! Ahh!! She's growing up :--crazy_love:


We need pictures...........

Enjoying your thread and all the great pictures. 
Rundle is so adorable, she's going to be a beautiful Golden girl.


----------



## Melakat

Ahh poor Rundle. I remember when our Oakley was a puppy something similar had happened to him and he needed meds to clear up his loose poops.

I want to say though that Oakley at 8 years old had GREAT teeth and I used to give him one of those marrow bones about once per week and it helped keep those teeth nice and clean so when she is old enough do give her them from time to time. I have not given one to Logan yet but he does chew on bully and veggie sticks.

She really is a pretty Golden girl.


----------



## Rundlemtn

CAROLINA MOM said:


> We need pictures...........
> 
> Enjoying your thread and all the great pictures.
> Rundle is so adorable, she's going to be a beautiful Golden girl.



I don't think I will be able to get a photo of the missing tooths, but here are some of the Rundler stirring up all kind of trouble at doggy daycare today :bowl:


----------



## Rundlemtn

Okay, so I don't know when it started... but, every time I think about my lil Rundle, I get this overwhelming feeling of adoration and love. She is simply the best! She is so sweet and smart and focused when we are training I really want to give her every opportunity to reach her full potential. For that reason, I am now looking into obedience classes for her... even though they are $$ for someone in school, I just think she deserves the absolute best! 
My only real complaint at this point would be her leash walking. She loves to sniff and smell and greet everything! I could really use some help keeping her focus. Sometimes she walks along side me great, and then the next thing you know she'll be lunging forward at a million miles per hour. I know the bigger she gets it will only be more difficult to control her, so I would like to nip this in the bud sooner than later. 
On the flip side of things, I just love taking her places. I want her to experience so much. I always worry about her getting bored while I am busy working through the day. So, when I have time in the evenings or weekends I am always trying to take her out into different neighbourhoods, or to the dog park, or take her with us on outings, so she gets out of the condo to stretch her legs and her mind. 
Is it weird that I think and care this much about my pup? Here are a couple of pics from our walk today. She looks so happy to be out and about. They were taken just after a good play session with a golden doodle she ran into. Also, above are some pics taken at doggy daycare earlier this week in case you missed them. Rundle is 17 weeks old today and weighs 28 pounds


----------



## Cpc1972

So cute. Our puppies are just like our children.


----------



## Cpc1972

That Pom is like get away from me.


----------



## Rundlemtn

She can roll over on verbal command now, which I think is just the coolest thing!


----------



## Rundlemtn

OMG... did I mention how much I love bringing Rundle to doggie daycare!! She seems to be getting better with the barking now too. Still shows a little fear when she hears dogs barking, but no more sprinting for the hills. Just a little bit of ducking. As you can see by the pictures though, she is all about the play. Not to mention if you look closely at the upside down picture, you can see that she lost 2 more puppy teeth! Gah she is growing fast. 28.6lbs today :


----------



## Rundlemtn

OK. So I am amazed at how smart Golden's are. As many of you know, I live in a condo. This has now happened on 2 separate occasions, so I know it is not a fluke. Coming off the elevator from outside, Rundle starts to run and pull towards our door like crazy!! Why do you ask? Because she can smell coming off the elevator that my fiancé has been there recently. She knows he is home before we even get up to our door!! How amazing is that?! So, proud of my smart, smart girl... even if it means her wanting to race home to see her daddy. 

Today, I have started to leave Rundle in the morning with full access to our home with the exception of the carpeted bedroom. Today was the first hour that I left and worked in Starbucks. I put a voice recorder on to see if she barked or complained at all while I was gone. She was an angel. No barking, or whining, no destruction of her toys or the house... just a great big greeting when I came home. We will gradually start to extend that time, so I can start leaving Rundle for half days to go to work. I am applying for jobs now, so there may be a point in the near future that I don't have the flexibility that I do now. I actually had a job interview just yesterday (fingers crossed). So, its time to start building her up because we do not want to have to bring her to doggy daycare forever. But, it has been good for now to get her out and socializing with other pups. If you missed them, there are some great photos from her last daycare session just posted above.


----------



## Cpc1972

The pictures are precious. Looks like she is having so much fun in day care.


----------



## rabernet

Rundle is such a sweet girl! A couple of Noah's friends during his temperment test day were also Bostons! 

I know exactly what you mean by that overwhelming feeling of love for her - I feel the same with Noah. It's like, I think I love him so much my heart will burst and I can't possibly love him any more, and yet I'm wrong, I find I love him even more the next day! 

Rundle is so blessed to have such a dedicated mommy!


----------



## Rundlemtn

Rundle is 18 weeks and growing like a weed! I can't believe when I weighed her this morning she was 31 pounds!! That's a 3 pound gain this week! 
We have officially switched Rundle to adult food. We went with Acana Lamb Okanagen and Apple. She loves it! She works so much harder for it now during training than she did with her Acana Puppy and Junior kibble. The problem we find with it though, is the kibble is a lot bigger in size than her acana puppy food. So, the treats do not go as far. I am in the process of finding low cal substitute treats for kibble now. I tried carrots yesterday, with no stomach problems... but, she takes too long chewing them, and stops walking to chew them... so, that is a no go. I thought about fruit and things, but I don't really like using treats that get mushy, since I usually keep them in the pockets of my sweaters. I have heard of people using cheerios, so I am thinking of giving that a whirl... provided she digests it okay... that is always the scare with introducing new things to Rundle. We know now to take tiny steps. 

Today was a weekend of adventures for Rundle. We took her down by the water and on a trail in Belcarra, BC on Saturday. And then drove up to Whistler to take her on a trail there as well on Sunday. We got some awesome photos of her. On Saturday she pulled quite a lot on the trail. But, Sunday she did much better. We even let her off leash for a little while when we were by the water, and she stayed close and listened well.... though we wouldn't test that too much right now at her age. She still gets very distracted and excited by other animals and people. But, I see every time we leave the house as a training opportunity, so we are continually working on calm greetings. 

Rundle is full-fledged teething right now. It's to the point that I can barely tell anymore, which teeth are coming or going. They drive her a little crazy at times making her extra chewy right now. In the midst of all this, we are also working harder to train her to be OK on her own, with access to the whole apartment except the carpeted bedroom. On Friday, in my rush to leave I did not puppy proof as well as I should have. I left some of the dirty clothes on the stool in the living room. Sure enough, to comfort herself I am sure, she grabbed the clothes off the stool and proceeded to eat a 3 inches section off the strap of my sports bra. I wasn't mad at her, but mad at myself for not taking proper care to put these things away before I left. I proceeded to scour the inter webs and GRF to figure out how worried I should be. Most people said as long as she didn't show any symptoms it would most likely pass. Sure enough, Sunday afternoon the bra finally made its appearance! I was so relieved!! Continuing the separation period today, I made extra sure that everything was put away. Right now I am hanging out in a Starbucks. She is spending 1.5 hours on her own today. If all goes well, and there is no barking on the voice recorder, we will probably up it to 2 hours tomorrow. I really want her to be able to spend at least a half day reliably on her own... here's hoping she doesn't chew on anything she shouldn't today! 
I'm continually impressed by Rundle. And even when she drives me a little batty with her chewing, pulling, overexcitement, wanting to play chase at 7 in the morning or 11:30 at night... I love her to pieces. I am thankful each day that she is a part of my life. I can't believe that had things gone a little differently in the past year, we would not have had Rundle right now. Funny how things work out. Here's some new pics of our beautiful girl.


----------



## rabernet

So beautiful! It's amazing isn't it - how they just worm their ways deep into our hearts? 

I love that last picture of her on the river rocks!


----------



## Rundlemtn

rabernet said:


> So beautiful! It's amazing isn't it - how they just worm their ways deep into our hearts?
> 
> I love that last picture of her on the river rocks!


Thanks Robin! That picture is now one of my favourites of Rundle. Thinking of getting it framed at some point.


----------



## Cpc1972

She is beautiful.


----------



## GoldenSkies

Can't believe how big Rundle is! She's a cute girl.


----------



## Anele

Rundle is just glorious, inside and out!


----------



## Daisy123

Awesome pictures! She is so cute!


----------



## goldenewbie

She is such a doll!!! Kisses to little Rundle!


----------



## Rundlemtn

Signs of a happy dog... LOL


----------



## Claudia M

You are doing an awesome job with her! She is gorgeous!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Those pictures are priceless, she's so adorable.


----------



## goldenewbie

Yes, life IS good little Rundle! :-*


----------



## rabernet

Awww, sweet dreams little Rundle!


----------



## Rundlemtn

Rundle is now 19 weeks. She is the star of daycare (Picture 1). But, how could she not be... She knows how to reel them in (Picture 2; classic Rundle pose). However, nothing makes her happier than spreading the love (Picture 3).
Everyday is an adventure. Love my happy girl!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

These pictures are great, she is so darn cute.


----------



## goldenewbie

Fantastic! She looks so happy


----------



## Cpc1972

She is so cute. She looks like a giant compared to the other babies. You always have great pictures. I need to dig my camera out so I can get better ones of chloe.


----------



## KKaren

I love looking at your first post and pictures when she's so tiny, and then the ones you just posted. She's so interested in the Geese  smart, happy girl


----------



## Rundlemtn

Well if you're not going to use it....(joie up to her cat antics)


----------



## goldenewbie

3Pebs3 said:


> Well if you're not going to use it....(joie up to her cat antics)


Hahahahaha!! Cats!!


----------



## Rundlemtn

Rundle is 20 weeks. She continues to lose puppy teeth, befriends every one she meets and is all around the best dog we could ever ask for.


----------



## KiwiD

She looks like a happy puppy and she's very cute.


----------



## goldenewbie

20 weeks?! Where does the time fly?!!

Rundle is precious!


----------



## Anele

She is so cute!!!! How is she with your cat(s)?

My pup went from backing away to now chasing! Ack!


----------



## Rundlemtn

Anele said:


> She is so cute!!!! How is she with your cat(s)?
> 
> My pup went from backing away to now chasing! Ack!


The relationship between Rundle and Joie is ever changing. As a young puppy, Rundle used to bark in frustration at Joie's swatting and hissing at her. But, after correcting her many times that doesn't happen anymore. Now Rundle frequently brings Joie toys and hops around trying to entice her to play. This obviously does not work. If Joie takes off and runs somewhere, Rundle will chase after her. But, otherwise Joie stands her ground (she still has her claws and will not be pushed around). Sometimes Rundle accidentally runs Joie over, but this is a rare occasion. More often then not Rundle tippee toes around Joie, trying to avoid getting swatted at, and takes opportunities to sniff her when she can. Every once and awhile she might sneak a little light nip in there too. They can lay in the same room calmly with one another, but they are definitely not cuddle buddies yet. It's still pretty touch and go still. I was told by someone else who introduced a golden puppy to their adult cat that it took about 3 years for their cat to warm up to the dog... so, we wait. Joie was just at the vet... she has developed some kind of cough and is on antibiotics. We are keeping our fingers crossed that the meds resolve the issue and there is not some greater underlying problem.


----------



## rabernet

I just love the Rundle updates! Noah is 5 weeks behind her, and has not lost any teeth yet (keep checking). She is a gorgeous girl!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

She's so adorable and growing like a weed. 
Great pictures!

Enjoying reading the interactions between her and Joie.


----------



## Rundlemtn

rabernet said:


> I just love the Rundle updates! Noah is 5 weeks behind her, and has not lost any teeth yet (keep checking). She is a gorgeous girl!


Thanks  Rundle's didn't start until about 2 or 3 weeks ago, but now they are falling out and growing back in like rapid fire!


----------



## Cpc1972

She is adorable. I always love her daycare pictures. Chloe at nineteen weeks has lost almost all her baby teeth except the big k9's. The other day my mom said I think all her baby teeth are out but the big ones. Then we actually found two when she was playing one night. My mom says she is going to keep them.


----------



## Rundlemtn

Cpc1972 said:


> She is adorable. I always love her daycare pictures. Chloe at nineteen weeks has lost almost all her baby teeth except the big k9's. The other day my mom said I think all her baby teeth are out but the big ones. Then we actually found two when she was playing one night. My mom says she is going to keep them.


Thanks  I wondered what I would do if I found Rundle's teeth. I'd be tempted to keep em, but I think my DH would think I was crazy... LOL.


----------



## Cpc1972

3Pebs3 said:


> Thanks  I wondered what I would do if I found Rundle's teeth. I'd be tempted to keep em, but I think my DH would think I was crazy... LOL.[/QUOTE
> 
> When Jake was neutered he had one big k9 left. The vet said his adult tooth was behind it so she pulled it. She gave it back to my mom in a baggie. Now it is a keepsake since he has passed.


----------



## Rundlemtn

I don't know what it is about the bottom of our bookshelf. But, Rundle absolutely loves it! Our little 32 pound monkey squeezes herself in, so awkwardly. 
Yesterday, we gave her a frozen kong with half a tablespoon yogurt, half a tablespoon pumpkin and 10-15 kibble. It was the perfect distraction while I clipped her nails (so nerve-wracking) and gave her a good brushing. 
Today I found out I have a second interview for an amazing job. I'm still waiting to find out the interview time, but, I am really hopeful because this would be a dream job! 
Joie is still coughing  I think we are on day 3 of antibiotics. I am starting to think this is not just a cold... :no:


----------



## Kora2014

This picture is priceless!! I often find Kora in this position, but not in bookshelves! Adorable!! Good luck with the job interview!


----------



## goldenewbie

That picture is just priceless  

Good luck for the interview, and hope Joie recovers soon..! Fingers crossed for you...


----------



## Anele

She is precious!!!! I am crossing every finger for you for that interview! Very exciting!

Maybe it's just allergies with your cat? Might it be asthma? My cat had it and she was completely fine with a simple pill daily.


----------



## Rundlemtn

Thanks for the suggestion Anele. We did think of that, but it would be really weird for our 12 year old cat to suddenly have an allergy or asthma. I think we would have seen it previously. Vet set it could be a growth on her trachea... but, figured we would try antibiotics first. If I remember correctly, he said if this did not clear it up, we would do an X-ray the next time we are in. I'll keep everyone posted.


----------



## Rundlemtn

A couple of photos from this past weekends hiking adventure. It is so fun watching her tackle obstacles and love it!


----------



## rabernet

Rundle is so pretty and is starting to look more like a dog and less like a puppy! Noah's starting to do the same. Isn't it fun watching them literally grow into their own?


----------



## Rundlemtn

rabernet said:


> Rundle is so pretty and is starting to look more like a dog and less like a puppy! Noah's starting to do the same. Isn't it fun watching them literally grow into their own?


Thanks! I read somewhere that by 5 months they don't look like much of a puppy anymore. Rundle is just a few days away from her 5 month birthday... it's been an awesome experience watching Rundle grow. This is my first time raising a puppy, and watching them grow from just after birth to full grown. There just aren't enough words to describe how amazed I am by her. At moments I miss her being my tiny little puppy, but much more so, I am loving the girl she has grown into. We really lucked out with Rundle. She is beautiful inside and out. 

P.S. We found a molar on her bed yesterday. Crazy!!


----------



## HaliaGoldens

Love those big ears at this age!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Love the picture of her in the bookcase, she won't be able to do that much longer. 

Rundles becoming a beautiful golden girl, where did that little puppy girl go to?


----------



## Cpc1972

She is so pretty. It is fun watching them grow.


----------



## goldenewbie

She is really gorgeous! Look at that face! I can't wait to see her all grown up


----------



## Rundlemtn

Rundle is 5 months!!! (as of yesterday) And 34lbs!!! 
The past while has consisted of lots of trips to the dog park since Rundle just loves to go there any play. We just have to be careful of some of the dogs that are there because there is 1 shepherd that likes to guard water bowls and balls, and 2 pit bulls that pinned Rundle down once and would let her up despite her yelping. She gets a little freaked out sometimes by dogs that are bigger and rougher than her. So, we try to gauge the crowd before going in, gauge the time of day (we will not go after work anymore), and leave if there is someone there that makes Rundle uncomfortable. Using this formula has worked well, and Rundle has gotten lots of play time in with some very nice pups, and has gotten to burn off lots of energy. 
Rundle is coming along very nicely with her training. I wish she wouldn't pull so much on the leash when she gets excited by something... but, other than that I don't have anything to complain about. I think I trained touch too well, because now she thinks all she has to do is push her nose to me to get some treats. Its so cute it's hard not to give in to that face. Mind you she only does it when she knows she gets treats... like for sitting good on the elevator, or when I am chopping up her treats in the morning (she gets them for laying down quietly and not jumping or demand barking). Once and awhile she will get her paws up on the counter to investigate... but, she seems to know that the way to get treats is to behave calmly and quietly and be patient. 
She seems to be going through a bit of a fear period right now. Twice recently, 1) when we left a bag of garbage on the balcony that were just waiting to take downstairs, 2) and when a lid to a sour cream container was left on the floor by my fiancé, did Rundle start to show some anxiety and worry. Its kind of funny to see because she paces back and forth, growling, grabbing her chewies and staring at the thing(s). Once I walk over and pet the item that is bothering her, she gets all excited wagging her tail and investigates the mystery object. I am really keeping my fingers crossed that nothing happens to scare her too badly during this time that we end up with some kind of behavioral issue to deal with. Rundle at this point is almost a saint in terms of her sweet behavior. 
The other day, I went into Starbucks and had her tied up outside in my view. And as usual, someone goes up to her and pets her. People are crazy in their trust of petting dogs they do not know! Anyways, this time it was a Mom and her son. I come out and the Mom just praises up and down, how sweet, calm, quiet, and accepting of pets without jumping Rundle is... yup... that's my dog! Once and awhile if she is in a mood, she will get jumpy/bitey. But, 90% of the time she is really good. Everyone in the building is so impressed by her. I frequently get asked if she is going to be a service dog of some kind. I may have to give some real thought to doing this kind of training with Rundle in the future. 
She still loves stuffed animals the best as you can see. For now her bowel movements have been good... though we still have to be aware of her "sensitive stomach." Since she has taken to eating other dogs poo that people have been so kind to leave around our building, I have been slowly switching over her food from a lamb base to the more common chicken based food, to see if that makes a difference. I really worry about her getting sick from eating other animals excrements. Not to mention, I want her kisses a little less after she's been eating poop :yuck:
As per myself, I think I kind of blew my interview today... I should hear by next week sometime, but at this point I am expecting a no, and will be pleasantly surprised if they say otherwise. At least I got some practice and am better prepared for the next time. 
Joie, the cat, seems to not be coughing anymore :bowl: Hopefully, this means that the antibiotic resolved whatever was going on with her. :crossfing she stays healthy for a long time now, and our next visit to the vet is to see about Rundle getting spayed around 6 months. It almost makes me sad to think about not breeding Rundle. She has such a great temperament, I feel like there should be more of her in this world :kiss: A never ending line of Rundle's running around. 
She went to daycare today, and it feels so weird without her here. Looks like she had some fun though! And we might have another water baby on our hands!


----------



## Cpc1972

She is a cutie. Sounds like she is turning into a great dog. 

I wouldn't worry about the fear thing. Although Chloe is outgoing and full of life recently she has been a little scared of things. She knocked over the baby gate the other day. For the rest of the night she would not get off the couch. My dad had to coax her outside. Then she ran back in on the coach. She would not go upstairs to bed. So she slept on the coach the entire night. I think they go through this a little at this age.


----------



## rabernet

She's so pretty! I see a Jolly Egg!! Does she just love it?


----------



## Anele

She is a beauty! Did you get her w/limited registration? Is there any possibility you would breed her? I bet she would be a wonderful mama! 

My pup has some fears, too. Not so much with things like lids (he would eat them) but when the wheelbarrow is overturned. He sees/notices when things are not as they should be. Like Rundle, though, as soon as he actually approaches (which he does quickly), it's all tail wags and a loose body!

That is AMAZING that she did not jump on the mom and son! Go, Rundle!

Don't worry about your interview! It's so hard to tell and for sure you are hardest on yourself! They would be lucky to have you, and don't you forget it!


----------



## Melakat

Oh My goodness what happened to puppy Rundle  she is looking more like Logan now as they really are not that far apart in age with Logan born at the end of November.

I had to laugh when I read about Rundle and the things that freak her out. You will find that anything "new" to them they will more than likely react like this. For instance, as you know we are having August weather in May so we hauled out our tall stand up fan and put it on and Logan went crazy growling and barking at it  

So glad to hear how much you are enjoying raising your very first puppy. It is a wonderful experience and your bond will continue to strengthen. I too am bonding so much with Logan and I love of all the cute and silly things that he does that Oakley did not do. Each Golden truly has their own unique charm.

Walking on a loose leash does take time. Try taking her out when she is hungry and have her heel on a loose leash and put a treat just slightly out of her reach on your left side (if that is the side she walks on) and start walking and as soon as she has all focus on you and the treat, say "Yes", reward her right away and continue to say yes when she is walking nicely and attention on you. Always reward her when she is walking and not pulling and attention on you and then treat and as soon as she starts to pull back up and pull her towards you. Have her heel, re-focus on you and reward her right away. I hope this makes some sense. I do this in our back yard with less distractions and I know this is not possible for you at present.

Rundle is a pretty, pretty girl.

Sorry to hear about the interview but the right job will come to you at the right time. House prices in Alberta are going down at present which is a good thing for you at this time - is that still the plan ?


----------



## Rundlemtn

Robin - I got her a jolly egg thinking she would love it, because she plays with empty plastic water bottles all the time. But, she actually has very little interest in it. I think its because she can't get her mouth around it that she gets bored of it very quickly. 

Anele - I don't think I am at a point in my life where I would consider breeding, though I think it might be something I am interested down the road. Right now, I am just finishing school, hoping to start a new career that may involve travelling... I'm still on the fence about whether or not I want kids of my own... I see hobby breeding as something I might consider when I retire. That way I have time to make a name for my dogs before breeding them. But, instead of breeding, I am also very interested in rescuing... possibly older goldens less likely to be adopted... and I am also interested in another breed, particularly great danes. So, I don't think I am settled enough right now on anything to make any kind of decision like that for myself or Rundle. But, I do think she is pretty special. And thank you for the words of encouragement about the interview. It is hard to tell...and as per usual, I am way too hard on myself... I really need to work on that! 

Melekat - I was thinking the same thing when I saw pictures of Logan, that he and Rundle look so much alike now! They are both such good looking dogs! The weather has been a little shocking! Though I haven't been motivated enough to drag our fan out of storage...  We do pretty much exactly as you described every time we take Rundle out. Most of the time she is walking loose leash just fine. It's just when she sees a "friend" or a bird, or a blowing leaf, or smells something interesting etc. that she will forget the food and start pulling to go towards it. I do my best get her to refocus, but, particularly when it involves seeing one of her friends... it's pretty much game over. I think as dogs get older they become less excited about playing with other dogs. Right now Rundle LOVES it. DH told me he could hardly get her to come with him and leave daycare yesterday. She just wanted to keep going. Which is funny because then she comes home and passes right out. I don't think she realizes she is tired until she stops. After looking at the housing market more closely, we are finding houses particularly in Maple Ridge that are within our budget. So, now DH wants to stay here. Keeping my job prospects wider, I am still applying to both BC and AB... but, now the preference is to stay. I just want to be where my family is  though, they may have to follow me where I go... we'll see. What is meant to be will be.


----------



## Rundlemtn

Because I don't think I have ever posted these pictures before... here are Rundle's parents. I think Rundle is the perfect mix of the two. In the picture of the parents together, in that one the Dad was about 5-6 months only. That's why his tail is not feathered.


----------



## Claudia M

Puppy Rundle is turning into a pretty teenager!


----------



## goldenewbie

Love the pictures! Now I know where Rundle gets her good looks from!


----------



## Rundlemtn

Rundle graduated to the big dog section at daycare  My girl is getting so big!


----------



## Rundlemtn

The next few days are going to be very tough for me. I have not been away from Rundle for more than 6 hours since we brought her home 3 months 1 week and 3 days ago. I left this afternoon for a conference, and will not be returning home until Thursday. Apparently, after dropping me off Rundle was worried for all of two minutes and even whimpered a couple of times. My poor girl. She is definitely the closest with me, and I am hoping my being away will not be too hard on her. I imagine we will have a big reunion on Thursday after being apart for essentially 6 whole days. She IS staying at home with my DH. So, other than my not being there it won't be a big change for her. And she will be going to daycare Monday through Thursday next week while he works, so she will be keeping very busy and doing her favourite thing - playing with other dogs. Maybe I will post some pictures of her daycare adventures through the week). Today, Rundle and DH kept very busy together with a couple of trips to the dog park and a marrow bone for a treat. If he keeps spoiling her like that I wonder if she will miss me at all. But, I am actually glad they are enjoying having some time together. And this momma gets a bit of break from puppy sitting too as I am currently sprawled out across my king sized bed, full from having ordered room service. Its not a bad life I lead. 
On the other news of things... I did get a call back for another interview, even though I thought I did horribly during the last one. I could not be happier! I am not sure when the next interview will be yet. I also had an interview for another job that I have to take a test for when I get back next week. AND I got a call for an interview with another company as well. So, to have 3 companies that are interested in me right now is pretty good. I am feeling pretty confident at this point that I will be a working woman in the near future. Which, also means soon to be home owner! So much to be thankful for right now. Looking forward to seeing how it all plays out. 
Heres some pics from the day. 1) Rundle big stretch on her bed in the morning. 2) Giving me puppy dog eyes saying, "are you sure you have to go?" 3) Having a great day running around with daddy.


----------



## rabernet

Oh no! Rundle withdrawals! And so happy for you on the job front too! Will keep all fingers and toes crossed! Good luck!


----------



## Marcus

Oh give me a break. 

You buy a new bed every week, right?

There's no way that's remained in such good condition


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Rundle is just precious, so adorable and she's becoming such a lovely golden girl. 
What a sweetheart you have. 

Enjoy the reunion. 

Congrats on the job interviews, that's really fantastic to have three companies interested in you. Best of luck!


----------



## goldenewbie

Good Luck 3Pebs3!! Wish you all the success!

You are going to get smothered when you get back


----------



## Rundlemtn

Robin, Carolina MOM, and Goldenewbie - thanks! 

Marcus - I would have been really annoyed if this bed did not survive Rundle, as we paid quite a bit of money for it + shipping it to Canada. It's called a Kuranda and its designed to be chew proof/destruction proof. It is used by most shelters throughout Canada and probably the US as well. We got the aluminum frame one for extra strength and durability, and the outdoor mesh bedding for breathability. She has scratched at the material to no avail, and has chewed a bit at the screws holding it together, but has more or less left the frame itself alone. We are lucky in that it is just myself and my DH, so puppy proofing is fairly easy, and Rundle is not all that destructive to things other than her toys. She has destroyed very few toys as it stand now too.


----------



## Rundlemtn

DH left her harness on after taking her out and she chewed through it... this is the 3rd one in a like 2 months time (as I just posted about how non-destructive she is of course LOL). So, she got a collar now instead. Look how awesome she looks in her new collar!!


----------



## Cpc1972

Cute. She looks like a big adult.


----------



## Rundlemtn

Cpc1972 said:


> Cute. She looks like a big adult.


I know! I was surprised too when I saw this photo. But, she actually only weighs 36lbs right now. Growing all the time though.


----------



## rabernet

Look how beautiful she is!


----------



## GoldenSkies

Wow Rundle is so beautiful!


----------



## momo_

If I didn't know Rundle and I saw that pic, I'd think she looks almost one! Very beautiful.


----------



## Rundlemtn

So some major changes around the Rundle household. 

1. Rundle is not wearing her nice new collar anymore, and its placed we purchased an easy walk harness. Not so much for our benefit, because all in all, Rundle is a pretty decent walker... but, more for the sake of other people that get her hands on her. 

2. So the overall message of this post is to remain vigilant! What works today may not work tomorrow and you have to be ready to adapt to change whenever it may call. So, while I was away this past week, Rundle was scheduled to go to daycare Mon-Thurs. Well, the last time or maybe the time before it that Rundle was at daycare, this facility decided to switch her from the small dog/puppy section, to the big dog section. It's a big facility, and they have a lot of big dogs, a lot bigger than our little submissive Rundle. They didn't call to ask us if we were okay with this, which in all actuality I did not feel Rundle was ready for this. But, decided to trust them when they said that she had too much energy for the little dogs now and they didn't want to play with her --> Does not sound like Rundle at all... she plays well with all sizes of dogs! 
So, on Monday, DH brought her to doggy daycare. They brought her on her leash to the big dog section. (remember she has a collar now). She started pulling forward to go, and they were yanking her back as if to correct her pulling (not their job)... to the point that they are choking and making Rundle cough. Then Rundle got freaked out by all the dogs barking, so she starts pulling backwards to escape. Again they start reefing on the leash until Rundle manages to slip out of her collar and runs away. We never had these kind of problems in the little dog section, but that was it. DH called me up in Seattle and said we are never taking her there again. Needless to say, the pictures they took of Rundle that day were of her hiding underneath a chair... so annoyed. We cancelled the rest of the days that week
The next day Rundle stayed home, and DH traveled 40 minutes from work and 40 minutes back to work to let her out at lunch. Obviously this would not work as a long-term solution. 

So I knew someone who was very protective of their corgi, and had left their previous daycare to bring them to this award winning daycare with cameras that run live stream all day, so you can see exactly what your dog is up to at work. They don't take as many fun photos, but they regularly re-train their employees on dog behavior, they give scheduled naps, they are extremely good about keeping the place clean, have far fewer dogs and have rubberized flooring for their joints. After much conversation with the owner, they convinced us that this was a safe place to bring Rundle. She spend Wed and Thurs there and we are much happier with their facilities and the treatment of our pup. 

Luckily, Rundle is still her sweet happy self. DH and her had some great bonding time while I was away. We had an awesome reunion on Thursday with lots of face slobbering kisses. It's been great spending the day with her, and it is nice to be home. But, we will be sure to watch the cameras while she is at daycare, and remain ever vigilant should their quality of care change. We love our dog! Here are pictures from her sad day at daycare, and happy playing with a new friend on Wednesday. She is the golden sitting freely.


----------



## Cpc1972

She looks so sad in that picture. Glad you found a better place for her to go.


----------



## Rundlemtn

We went to a charity dog wash on the weekend after Rundle had been to the dog park in the morning. Boy did she turn that water brown. She didn't love the bath, but she sure was she excited to be clean and looking good. Surprisingly with our donation we got a goody bag full of stuff for her! Here she is excitedly playing with her new tennis ball. We got so many treats, I have no idea when the next time we will need to buy treats for her will be!

Oh and she got her lyme vaccine on the weekend, so we will be ready for our first camping trip at the end of the month. She was great as always. The vet said she weighs 39.5lbs now! Though she was moving a lot on the scale so I am skeptical that is accurate. She'll be back on the 20th for a booster, so we will see what she weighs then.


----------



## rabernet

3Pebs3 said:


> So some major changes around the Rundle household.
> 
> 1. Rundle is not wearing her nice new collar anymore, and its placed we purchased an easy walk harness. Not so much for our benefit, because all in all, Rundle is a pretty decent walker... but, more for the sake of other people that get her hands on her.
> 
> 2. So the overall message of this post is to remain vigilant! What works today may not work tomorrow and you have to be ready to adapt to change whenever it may call. So, while I was away this past week, Rundle was scheduled to go to daycare Mon-Thurs. Well, the last time or maybe the time before it that Rundle was at daycare, this facility decided to switch her from the small dog/puppy section, to the big dog section. It's a big facility, and they have a lot of big dogs, a lot bigger than our little submissive Rundle. They didn't call to ask us if we were okay with this, which in all actuality I did not feel Rundle was ready for this. But, decided to trust them when they said that she had too much energy for the little dogs now and they didn't want to play with her --> Does not sound like Rundle at all... she plays well with all sizes of dogs!
> So, on Monday, DH brought her to doggy daycare. They brought her on her leash to the big dog section. (remember she has a collar now). She started pulling forward to go, and they were yanking her back as if to correct her pulling (not their job)... to the point that they are choking and making Rundle cough. Then Rundle got freaked out by all the dogs barking, so she starts pulling backwards to escape. Again they start reefing on the leash until Rundle manages to slip out of her collar and runs away. We never had these kind of problems in the little dog section, but that was it. DH called me up in Seattle and said we are never taking her there again. Needless to say, the pictures they took of Rundle that day were of her hiding underneath a chair... so annoyed. We cancelled the rest of the days that week
> The next day Rundle stayed home, and DH traveled 40 minutes from work and 40 minutes back to work to let her out at lunch. Obviously this would not work as a long-term solution.
> 
> So I knew someone who was very protective of their corgi, and had left their previous daycare to bring them to this award winning daycare with cameras that run live stream all day, so you can see exactly what your dog is up to at work. They don't take as many fun photos, but they regularly re-train their employees on dog behavior, they give scheduled naps, they are extremely good about keeping the place clean, have far fewer dogs and have rubberized flooring for their joints. After much conversation with the owner, they convinced us that this was a safe place to bring Rundle. She spend Wed and Thurs there and we are much happier with their facilities and the treatment of our pup.
> 
> Luckily, Rundle is still her sweet happy self. DH and her had some great bonding time while I was away. We had an awesome reunion on Thursday with lots of face slobbering kisses. It's been great spending the day with her, and it is nice to be home. But, we will be sure to watch the cameras while she is at daycare, and remain ever vigilant should their quality of care change. We love our dog! Here are pictures from her sad day at daycare, and happy playing with a new friend on Wednesday. She is the golden sitting freely.


Poor baby girl! So they moved her from small to large, no medium? I'm glad that you were so pro-active and found a place more suited to her temperment and seems to care more about her well being!


----------



## rabernet

3Pebs3 said:


> We went to a charity dog wash on the weekend after Rundle had been to the dog park in the morning. Boy did she turn that water brown. She didn't love the bath, but she sure was she excited to be clean and looking good. Surprisingly with our donation we got a goody bag full of stuff for her! Here she is excitedly playing with her new tennis ball. We got so many treats, I have no idea when the next time we will need to buy treats for her will be!
> 
> Oh and she got her lyme vaccine on the weekend, so we will be ready for our first camping trip at the end of the month. She was great as always. The vet said she weighs 39.5lbs now! Though she was moving a lot on the scale so I am skeptical that is accurate. She'll be back on the 20th for a booster, so we will see what she weighs then.


She just gets prettier and prettier!


----------



## Rundlemtn

rabernet said:


> Poor baby girl! So they moved her from small to large, no medium? I'm glad that you were so pro-active and found a place more suited to her temperment and seems to care more about her well being!


Nope no medium. They just forced her into the big dog section with like 50 other dogs. She was clearly not happy.
This place we are bringing her now has been really good so far. Rather than separating on size alone, they separate on temperament, and how the dogs play with one another. And where they are placed in the morning is not set in stone either. If one of the younger dogs is getting really tired and is being bothered by the other dogs in the room, they will move the tired pup in with the other older, more tired, less playful dogs. Oddly enough on Rundle's first report card they talked about how Rundle is gentle with the little ones and rambunctious with large, in between play gives lots love with the playroom attendants. They really like her, and enjoy having her there. On the cameras I can see that she does get a lot of individual attention. We are really happy with this place so far and hopefully it stays that way. 
Ultimately, we are very protective of our dog. She has an awesome temperament and we don't want anything to happen to her to make her a less happy-go-lucky pup.


----------



## Rundlemtn

I forgot to mention in my last post that as of yesterday, Rundle has lost all of her puppy teeth, and all of the large ones are present and growing in.


----------



## Anele

I am so glad you got beautiful Rundle into the new daycare! It sounds like no harm was done at all, but now she is in a better place than ever. I imagine they are very happy she is the newest member as well, with all of the love she brings.

Congratulations on your interview! I am not at all surprised-- I know you were worried, but I wasn't, haha!

The upcoming camping trip sounds like so much fun! Are you staying in a cabin or tent? I am sure Rundle will be overjoyed!


----------



## Rundlemtn

Anele said:


> The upcoming camping trip sounds like so much fun! Are you staying in a cabin or tent? I am sure Rundle will be overjoyed!


Thank you for your continued support and encouragement Anele. 
We will be staying in a tent. In addition to being thrilled to be outdoors 24/7 hiking, exploring etc. I think Rundle will be soooo excited to be sleeping right next to Adam and I for the first time. She is not allowed in the bed, so this will be a real treat for her! :bowl:


----------



## rabernet

3Pebs3 said:


> Thank you for your continued support and encouragement Anele.
> We will be staying in a tent. In addition to being thrilled to be outdoors 24/7 hiking, exploring etc. I think Rundle will be soooo excited to be sleeping right next to Adam and I for the first time. She is not allowed in the bed, so this will be a real treat for her! :bowl:


Camping! Karl wants to go camping, we even pitched the tent outside the apartment to make sure that we would know what to do, but I told him I'm not going until the fall when it cools off. Robin doesn't do hot! LOL Especially when I want to sleep.


----------



## Rundlemtn

rabernet said:


> Camping! Karl wants to go camping, we even pitched the tent outside the apartment to make sure that we would know what to do, but I told him I'm not going until the fall when it cools off. Robin doesn't do hot! LOL Especially when I want to sleep.


Hey Robin, I think its great that you guys are going to explore the wonderful world of camping. DH and I have been going every year since we first met 12 years ago. Only thing I will mention is cool days mean really cold nights. There is an optimal cool at night I believe. I have gone in late August before and barely slept at night because I was so cold. And I have learned the hard way - in a sleeping bag, more clothes does not = warmer. You are better to wear less and let the sleeping bag do its thing - trapping the heat etc. and make sure whatever you are wearing to bed is perfectly dry. 
Fire starter sticks are great if you are not familiar with starting fires. 
If you are convenient camping campfire in a can is great for fire bans. Consider getting a cover for your campsite in addition to your tent. Being trapped in your tent all day when it is raining is not fun, and having additional shade from the beating sun is always nice. I'm sure I have more tips and tricks but that is all I can think of for now.


----------



## Rundlemtn

(Picture 1) Get off my bed!! <-- says fierce Rundle
(Picture 2) Mooooom......get her ooooooofffff!! <-- Whines the not so brave Rundle


----------



## Cpc1972

She looks so big in those pictures. I think Chloe is going to be a short thing.


----------



## Melakat

I look forward to seeing your camping pics. Well if you every move out to the Fraser Valley I will look after sweet Rundle for you. Logan would like that


----------



## rabernet

Not quite sure how I missed your update. I LOVE how Rundle is maturing! She's going to be a beautiful adult!


----------



## momo_

I don't check this thread for like a week and now Rundle's massive!!! I agree, she's going to be so beautiful. 
Ps how does she like the Kuranda bed? Does she pick it over the floor? Is it cooling in summer? Not sure how much they are there, but in Australia they're about $170-230 for a XL. If I'm going to spend that much money on a bed he better freakin' use it at least 20 times.


----------



## goldenewbie

Just caught up with all the Rundle updates... I am glad you found a better day care for her.. poor girl... she looks positively frightened under that chair.. 

Wow, has she really lost all her puppy teeth?  She is growing like a weed! (as are all our furkids I guess..) She looks really beautiful.. Love her "exchange" with the cat


----------



## Rundlemtn

Melekat - Thanks! And the same goes for sweet Logan (as long as you think he'd be okay with cats) 

Monique - Thank Monique. Rundle loves her Kuranda bed! From the minute we brought her home she climbed up on it and claimed it as hers. We specifically got he outdoor mesh material so that it would be very breathable during the summer months. But, then we usually throw a blanket over half so she can pick which side she wants to lay on. I would say that she spends equal time on the Kuranda as she does the floor. I think sometimes she chooses to lay on the floor just to be closer to us, because she's just that kind of girl. But, we have never once regretted the money it cost us to buy it and ship it to Canada. It still looks brand new and we have no doubt that we will have it for many years. I have heard of some people using the same Kuranda bed they purchased 20 to 30 years ago! 

Rundle has turned out to be a very special girl. We have been going to the dog park quite frequently now to exercise her and give her time to play with other dogs. On multiple occasions now whether it is walking on the way there, or at the dog park we have run into people with rescues that do not normally play with other dogs. But, Rundle immediately upon seeing another dog that she doesn't know, lays down. And waits for the dog to approach her. She lets him/her sniff her and she doesn't stand up or try to engage in play unless the other dog makes the first move. She's like the rescue whisperer, because many of these dogs realize quickly that Rundle is not a threat and they go on to engage in play with her. One man in particular was absolutely floored. He'd been bringing his dog to the park every day for months on end. He'd never seen his dog play with other dog there, until Rundle. She just has this beautiful temperament, and plays well with all dogs whether they are big or small. I am so proud when I am out with her at how well she behaves. She is my very, very special girl. 
We are selling her crate since we no longer need it for her, so here is one last photo of her hanging out inside. I also included her pictures of her having a great and dirty time at the dog park with her good friend (lab/bernese) Finn. 
Turns out that because of Rundle, we found out that our cat loves balls. Here is a picture of her hoarding them. 
As per myself, the one job that I was interviewing for that would have been the dream job did not work out unfortunately. And another job I turned down because it was the right one or the right timing. Although I am disappointed, I know there will be other opportunities on the horizon, and I just need to be patient. I still am very busy with all the things I need to do for my degree, which is also why I have been a bit quiet lately. 
But, Rundle goes in for her pre-spay check up on Saturday. We will find out what she weighs now and get her a booster to her lyme vaccine before going camping... which, I hope is still on... but, may get cancelled due to money and timing right now. We'll see. But, if it happens I will for sure get some fun photos for you guys. Thanks for all the compliments! I think you all know how much I adore your pups as well.


----------



## Cpc1972

What a cutie. They do a pre spay checkup? We just scheduled Chloe's today for July 3rd. She weighed 46 pounds today. Your cat looks like the one I had as a kid.


----------



## Rundlemtn

Cpc1972 said:


> What a cutie. They do a pre spay checkup? We just scheduled Chloe's today for July 3rd. She weighed 46 pounds today. Your cat looks like the one I had as a kid.


Our vet does require a check-up before spay. I'm not sure what it all entails, but we are happy to oblige. We really like and trust our vet. I'll be sure to let you know what happens on Saturday.
Most black cats do look quite similar to one another  Joie sure is a character.


----------



## Cpc1972

I would be curious to know what a pre spay checkup is. Thanks. My mom took Chloe to the vet to get weighed so she could get her heartworm and scheduled her spaying. I am sure before they do the spaying that morning they check everything.

Our black cat was named magic. We had a mixed breed dog at the same time and they were best friends.


----------



## Rundlemtn

My little Rundle is 6 months today!! I can't believe how fast the time has passed, how big she's gotten, and what an important part of my life she has become. 

She went to the vet today to get her lyme booster vaccine and pre-spay check up. They said she weighs 42lbs now. They checked her teeth, eyes, belly, heart and she was given the A-okay. Her spay and microchipping has been scheduled for July 3rd. 

Afterwards we took her to a couple of pet stores and bought her a new toy for her 6 month birthday. We then took her to an off-leash dog park/beach, so she could try her hand at swimming for the first time. She dove into the water without hesitation, and stayed in almost the whole time we were there. She loved fetching sticks we threw into the water for her. It was so awesome to see her so happy and in her element. She is a great little swimmer. 

We know now she is going to have a great time with us camping next week. I cannot wait to take her on trails, swimming through the lakes, and sleep next to her in the tent at night. It's going to be a great few days!


----------



## Cpc1972

So cute. Looks like she had so much fun. Chloe might get to go swimming in a big pool this summer when we go out to my aunts a few times to swim. 

We can go through the spaying together as Chloe's is also July 3rd. Happy Rundle got a good checkup.


----------



## Rundlemtn

Cpc1972 said:


> So cute. Looks like she had so much fun. Chloe might get to go swimming in a big pool this summer when we go out to my aunts a few times to swim.
> 
> We can go through the spaying together as Chloe's is also July 3rd. Happy Rundle got a good checkup.


Awesome! I meant to tell you that I think Magic is a great name for your cat! 
I am really nervous about Rundle's spay. I know its a pretty standard surgery, but I will be happy when it is done, home with us and she is back to her normal sweet self.


----------



## Cpc1972

3Pebs3 said:


> Awesome! I meant to tell you that I think Magic is a great name for your cat!
> I am really nervous about Rundle's spay. I know its a pretty standard surgery, but I will be happy when it is done, home with us and she is back to her normal sweet self.


That's what I told my mom. I said it's going to be hard to leave her. My mom says it will be a nice quiet day with no kids and no puppy. But we sure will be anxious until we get the call everything went ok and she is back home.


----------



## rabernet

Happy six month birthday sweet Rundle! You sure are maturing into a beautiful young lady! 

She looks like she had a blast swimming!


----------



## goldenewbie

Happy 6 months Rundle! Look at how happy you look in the water!  

Good Luck with the spay surgery!


----------



## Rundlemtn

Rundle did so well on our camping trip. She was good on the 10 hour drive to get there. She slept most the way there and back. Sleeping in the tent, she was such a good girl and still slept on her blankets we put on the floor beside us, despite our urging and calling her to come onto the air mattress with us. She is a stickler for the rules. She did so well on the hikes, only pulling on the leash at times when she was excited by other people on the trail with us, or when she saw some wildlife that she was just dying to play with. Uphill, downhill, rocks, water, she did it all! I could not have been more proud of our girl. And I think she loved every minute of being out there with us. Here are some great photos from our trip. None of the photos have been enhanced. That is the actual colour of the water. The first photo was taken at a town we stopped at along the way. The photo of the two mountains shows where I got engaged (our green mountain) and the mountain Rundle is named after (the rocky mountain). She is by our side in life and in nature.


----------



## Harleysmum

What fabulous photos. Sounds like you had an awesome trip with your girl.


----------



## Cpc1972

Beautiful photos. Rundle looks so big.


----------



## rabernet

Wow, she is so incredibly beautiful - she's really maturing into a nice looking girl! 

The trip sounds like such a fun time for your little family! Was the cat happy to see her when you got back? LOL


----------



## Rundlemtn

rabernet said:


> Wow, she is so incredibly beautiful - she's really maturing into a nice looking girl!
> 
> The trip sounds like such a fun time for your little family! Was the cat happy to see her when you got back? LOL


Thanks Robin! We couldn't be happier with how Rundle is developing. She's really is a show stopper. Almost everyone that saw her on the trail commented on how cute she is and/or stopped to say hi to her. 

Though I wouldn't say Joie is happy to see Rundle, she is becoming more tolerant of her by the day. Three times today Rundle and Joie were laying so close that they were nearly touching and sometimes did touch! Joie eventually got nervous and left, but I certainly call it progress!


----------



## Cpc1972

Good luck to pretty girl Rundle today.


----------



## Wendy427

Beautiful pics ! Love the Rundle street sign!


----------



## Rundlemtn

Cpc1972 said:


> Good luck to pretty girl Rundle today.


Thanks! We dropped her off at 8:15am this morning. Like Chloe she was excited to be there. I think she thought we were dropping he off at daycare :uhoh: Anyways, I FINALLY got a call around 2pm saying that the spay went well and she is now resting quietly. I was really starting to get stressed out waiting for that call. We are going to pick her up soon. I can't wait to see my baby girl. Its hard not being there for her right now. I feel much better when I can see her comfortably resting at home.


----------



## Cpc1972

3Pebs3 said:


> Thanks! We dropped her off at 8:15am this morning. Like Chloe she was excited to be there. I think she thought we were dropping he off at daycare :uhoh: Anyways, I FINALLY got a call around 2pm saying that the spay went well and she is now resting quietly. I was really starting to get stressed out waiting for that call. We are going to pick her up soon. I can't wait to see my baby girl. Its hard not being there for her right now. I feel much better when I can see her comfortably resting at home.


It was like 1230 and my mom was like why haven't they called. Glad everything went well.


----------



## rabernet

So glad both of your girls did well today! Healing thoughts for both of them!


----------



## Daisy123

Happy to hear everything went well with Rundle!


----------



## BuddyinFrance

The photos of your hiking trip are stunning! Both the dog and the views!


----------



## Marcus

I'm glad it all went well


----------



## Rundlemtn

Thanks everyone! So we have picked up Rundle. She was so confused when we got her, you could tell that she did not know where she was or what to do. On the car ride home she slept. Then getting from the car to the elevator, up 26 floors, to the apartment was another task as Rundle still didn't have all her bearings. By the time we got to the apartment she walked inside, right onto her bed, and laid down. We gave her a half portion of dinner and water in bed. DH went in the other room and I stayed with her, but she started to getting upset... whimpering. The only thing that subsided her weak whimper was having us both beside her. So, we waited by her bed until she fell asleep. She is now dreaming away. She's tried to lick herself a couple of times now, but, I am hoping that we can avoid putting her in the cone. Everything just feels strange to her right now. We'll see how long she sleeps for, but I am not in any hurry to move her/take her outside to go pee. Her tummy is completely shaved and her belly does not look too pleasant right now. I will try and get a picture later, if she turns over on to her back at all.


----------



## Cpc1972

Poor girl. I saw Chloe's belly and the shaved belly looks so funny. We have a cone but haven't had to use it. We may use it tonight because she has to sleep downstairs and we won't beagle to watch her. Right now we have fireworks going off because of our holiday and she is sleeping right through it.


----------



## Rundlemtn

So, last night we tried to put the cushion cone on Rundle before going to sleep, so that she wouldn't lick herself during the night. She tried a few times during the day when we were awake, and we had to stop her. Well, after putting the cone on, she tried to get it off for a few seconds. When that didn't work she wandered up to the wall and just stood there with her head hanging. I called her back to me, but she eventually went back to this position. I'm not sure why, but, it was quite sad to witness. So, we took the cone off, and she proceeded to go onto our balcony (where she could catch the cool nights air) and slept for the night. I slept on the couch, and DH took the bed. He should have closed the doors to the bedroom because unfortunately, when she went to greet him this morning, she ended up having an emergency evacuation on the carpet. It seems that she is having a bit of post-surgery diarrhea. I am hoping it clears up quickly. 
Today she seems mostly back to her ordinary self. She was seeming very playful, so at about 10am I thought I would see if she was up to a short walk. When we went downstairs she saw one of her friends, so I had to get her into a sit and hold/pet her while they went away. We then walked a little ways up the street. She went to the bathroom and then laid down in the grass. She didn't seem really up to walking. So, I brought her back upstairs and she currently napping again in one of the few cool places in our apartment right now. Since the cone is not an option, I am doing my best to consistently watch that she is not licking her wound. I really want her to heal up quickly, so I can go back to taking her on all kinds of adventures. I've included a picture of her today. I'm sad that they had to shave off so much of her hair. She was just starting to grow her adult underbelly wisps of hair. Now I will have to wait for her beautiful fur to come back again. I expected the skin to be a little more evenly folded together. Perhaps its a bit swollen now. I am sure the area will look better as it heals.


----------



## Cpc1972

Get better soon Rundle. You can barely see Chloe's indecision because she has a dark belly.


----------



## Rundlemtn

So last night Rundle saw one of her friends while coming in from outside. I put her into a sit and had my arms wrapped around her, but she was bound and determined and jumped out of my grasp, landing her stomach right onto arm. Poor girl yelped. She totally doesn't realize that she just had surgery and can't do those kinds of things. Needless to say I hurried her back into the building, had her lay on her side and I inspected her incision. Nothing tore and she seemed in perfectly good spirits. But, I worried for about an hour after she did that. Ultimately, I am lucky that nothing came of that stunt. But, today when she saw her friend again, I held her by her harness instead to keep her from jumping. Worked much better, but she is a strong little thing. 
The good news is that Rundle's tummy seems back to normal today. She has had a couple of good poops already. Other than encounters with other dogs, she's been pretty good at keeping her energy even-keeled. Between yesterday and today we've gone on a couple of short walks, and people/dog watched on a bench with me in my neighbourhood for awhile. She's done a lot of chewing on bones/wood chew, playing with her ball on her bed, and calmly playing with her stuffies. Her incision looks like it has heeled some, but is still a little swollen. Of course I'll continue to keep a close eye on it. I am so nervous about it getting infected or having fluid pool from her being too active. I know a lot of people keep their golden's in crates for some time after the surgery. I hope we're not making a mistake by allowing her to move around a little more. I can't wait until I don't have to worry about this anymore.


----------



## Cpc1972

Glad Rundle is feeling better. It's hard to keep them from doing anything. Do you have pain pills for her. We were told to give them for seven days. I think my brother in law is bringing their crate over tomorrow. We can't keep her from jumping. 

My mom was afraid to use the harness but I will tell her it seems to be ok with Rundle. Today she took her for a walk and she pulled the leash right out of her hand. She does not do well with a collar when walking.


----------



## Rundlemtn

Cpc1972 said:


> Glad Rundle is feeling better. It's hard to keep them from doing anything. Do you have pain pills for her. We were told to give them for seven days. I think my brother in law is bringing their crate over tomorrow. We can't keep her from jumping.
> 
> My mom was afraid to use the harness but I will tell her it seems to be ok with Rundle. Today she took her for a walk and she pulled the leash right out of her hand. She does not do well with a collar when walking.


We were given four days worth of liquid Metacam (meloxicam) for her. We just pour it over her food in the morning, and thats it. Only 2 more days left of it now. Except for that one time yesterday, jumping has not been too much of an issue for us. And we have been using her harness with no trouble whatsoever. It does not go anywhere near her incision and she does not seem bothered by it one bit.


----------



## Cpc1972

Great I will have to tell my mom to go ahead and put it on her. Chloe is out of control tonight. my sister is sending over the crate tomorrow when her husband drops the kids off. She litterly just jumped on me and licked me to death. If we get through these 14 days without a busted sueture it will be a miracle. My mom is like we need some tranquilizers lol. Hopefully the crate will help.


----------



## GoldenSkies

Rundle grows like wild fire... which is ironic considering the state of our skies here in BC right now... hope she is doing well I certainly missed a lot of news in just a few weeks.


----------



## Rundlemtn

GoldenSkies said:


> Rundle grows like wild fire... which is ironic considering the state of our skies here in BC right now... hope she is doing well I certainly missed a lot of news in just a few weeks.


Rundle is nearly full grown now  It's crazy! Just like the weather. Woke up this morning and felt like I was going to die from smoke inhalation. Rundle seems to be doing okay with the air though. She's been sleeping outside on the balcony quite a bit lately to keep cool. I'm looking forward to the cooler weather myself, not just for comfort, but also because I miss cuddles with my girl.


----------



## GoldenSkies

Yup, chester is not liking this heat at all. He always seems really upset about something except when he's swimming or it's the middle of the night. I feel really bad for him. It was never this hot before so I think he's just learning to deal with it. I also miss cuddling and sleeping with him..  Now it's not even hot and sunny, it's just hot and smokey lol. Terrible.


----------



## Rundlemtn

GoldenSkies said:


> Yup, chester is not liking this heat at all. He always seems really upset about something except when he's swimming or it's the middle of the night. I feel really bad for him. It was never this hot before so I think he's just learning to deal with it. I also miss cuddling and sleeping with him..  Now it's not even hot and sunny, it's just hot and smokey lol. Terrible.


Poor Chester. Its supposed to drop a couple of degrees next week, so hopefully we'll all be more comfortable soon! :crossfing


----------



## rabernet

3Pebs3 said:


> Rundle is nearly full grown now  It's crazy! Just like the weather. Woke up this morning and felt like I was going to die from smoke inhalation. Rundle seems to be doing okay with the air though. She's been sleeping outside on the balcony quite a bit lately to keep cool. I'm looking forward to the cooler weather myself, not just for comfort, but also because I miss cuddles with my girl.


It's crazy how big she's gotten! Do you not have A/C? I guess being from the south, I can't fathom NOT having it.


----------



## Rundlemtn

rabernet said:


> It's crazy how big she's gotten! Do you not have A/C? I guess being from the south, I can't fathom NOT having it.


She's big compared to what she was, but she's really not all that big. The vet on Friday says she weighs 44.2 pounds. It's still estimated that she will weigh between 53 to 55 pounds full grown. I think thats about as small as female golden retrievers come. 
LOL. Hardly anyone in Vancouver, BC has A/C because it usually only gets really hot for about a week in the summer. Usually we only get warm and cool. But, we do put up with rain about 8 months of the year so there's that


----------



## GoldenSkies

^^^ we have five fans strategically positioned around our condo ...


----------



## Rundlemtn

Let me just say that Rundle does some of the silliest sits I have ever seen a dog do! Usually she moves too quickly for me to capture them, but today she mastered the stay, so I could grab my camera for these epic photos! FYI she is sitting in front of the cats food/litter room. We have been very good about not allowing Rundle to have any access to that room from day 1. I'm happy to report that she has never tasted "cat treats."


----------



## GoldenSkies

Thats so funny... what a silly girl. One of our cats used to sleep in the star fish position...


----------



## goldenewbie

Oh Rundle, you silly girl! I want to just smother you with kisses for all your silly sits!! 

I just caught up with all your updates, I am so happy that the spay surgery was smooth, and that Rundle is recuperating quickly.. I was really nervous reading up until her spay surgery.. I am sure I am going to be a nervous wreck before Murphy's neutering.. I hope the rest of the two weeks are without incident!

She really is a beautiful girl.. Love her calm/smiley face.. Do give her some extra kisses from me!


----------



## Cpc1972

Those are adorable.


----------



## Rundlemtn

It was a good morning. It's been a long time since Rundle has wanted to climb into my lap. She used to do it every day when she was younger. But, with her growing size, growing independence, and the increasing heat... I have been missing our morning cuddles. But, then, something came over her this morning. She came prancing over to me, and after a couple of nuzzles, she worked her way into my lap. Now my heart feels so full. I don't know how I will come down from this morning glow.


----------



## GoldenSkies

Just went to page 9 of this thread...  what a crazy transformation between Rundle cuddling then and now.
Can't wrap my head around how fast they grow the first year. 
I'm sitting at work right now reading your thread and I'm so jealous all I want to do is go home and cuddle chester.


----------



## Rundlemtn

GoldenSkies said:


> Just went to page 9 of this thread...  what a crazy transformation between Rundle cuddling then and now.
> Can't wrap my head around how fast they grow the first year.
> I'm sitting at work right now reading your thread and I'm so jealous all I want to do is go home and cuddle chester.


Ah I love having long-term followers of Rundle's thread, who know that I posted similar pictures awhile back. Thanks for the reference for anyone else that might be interested. She has grown so much. I swear she woke up one morning and just no longer looked like a puppy. I don't know how it happened? Nonetheless, I have really enjoyed watching her grow up. 
Last night while we were out walking Rundle, I met a girl who said her golden's name was "Winchester." I totally geeked out (as my DH put it), and asked if it was you from the GRF. As you know it was not... but, I couldn't help but think what are the odds of 2 Goldens, living in Vancouver, named Winchester! 
Anyways, be sure to give your boy an extra hug tonight. I know he will love it!


----------



## GoldenSkies

That's crazy I always forget how many goldens there are out there.. I'd like to run into her haha


----------



## Rundlemtn

Rundle has gone through a lot of toys this week. Could be she is a little pent up waiting to recover from her surgery, and is taking it out on her toys. Needless to say we have seen a lot of ripping and tearing this week. Feeling like her toy box was getting a little low, I bought a couple of new toys for her. She went absolutely crazy for this one tonight, and I have a funny feeling she won't be destroying this one either! 

Pet Supplies : Pet Chew Toys : Tuffy Ultimate no Stuff Ring Dog Toy, Red Paws : Amazon.com


----------



## gretzky

I laughed when I saw this latest post - Hobey also destroyed three toys this week! We've had good luck with the Fluff & Tuff ( http://store.fluffandtuff.com ) as well as the black kongs. He chewed pieces off of the red kong and the West Paw zogoflex 

So bittersweet to watch them grow up so fast. I know what you mean by missing those puppy cuddles.


----------



## Cpc1972

Chloe destroyed her singing bunny this morning. So in the trash went her favorite stuffie.


----------



## Rundlemtn

gretzky said:


> I laughed when I saw this latest post - Hobey also destroyed three toys this week! We've had good luck with the Fluff & Tuff ( Fluff & Tuff Dog Toys Store ) as well as the black kongs. He chewed pieces off of the red kong and the West Paw zogoflex
> 
> So bittersweet to watch them grow up so fast. I know what you mean by missing those puppy cuddles.


Thanks! Its always good to get some more ideas for durable toys. 
Rundle doesn't really chew or play with her Kong. She just gets all the stuff out it and then is done with it until the next time :



Cpc1972 said:


> Chloe destroyed her singing bunny this morning. So in the trash went her favorite stuffie.


Haha you're probably pretty happy! I think I remember you saying that you couldn't stand that bunny! Rundle has gone through a few favourites now. But, she always finds another one to take its place


----------



## GoldenSkies

Those are awesome! The only toy that has lasted Chester is the Chomper Gladiator he has the alligator in red. 
I'm pretty sure it is really similar material to the one you just bought for Rundle. At 6 months is actually exactly when Chester destroyed all his toys.. 
The other good thing about the alligator is that you can wash it in the washer and it comes out looking brand new, no matter how dirty it was haha


----------



## Rundlemtn

GoldenSkies said:


> Those are awesome! The only toy that has lasted Chester is the Chomper Gladiator he has the alligator in red.
> I'm pretty sure it is really similar material to the one you just bought for Rundle. At 6 months is actually exactly when Chester destroyed all his toys..
> The other good thing about the alligator is that you can wash it in the washer and it comes out looking brand new, no matter how dirty it was haha


Ah yes. That one does seem really similar. It seems the dog toy makers all copy one another. I'm not really sure which, one is the original, but these toys are great. We also have a stuffy one Pet Supplies : Pet Chew Toys : Tuffy Harry the Hobo Spider Dog Toy : Amazon.com
But, I actually think Rundle likes the one we just got her with no stuffing in it better, because she can access the squeakers more easily. And Rundle LOVES to squeak!


----------



## GoldenSkies

Oh yes! Chester loves to squeak also.. preferably while were trying to watch TV or sleep.
Yeah I'm really not sure it seems that all the brands come out with the same stuff and then put their logos on it lol..
I found it in home sense for 8$ and it's lasted the longest out of everything.. petsmart doesn't sell one toy that's tough enough for Chester and somehow they're all more expensive. 
The one you bought for Rundle I've definitely seen at Home Sense they're priced really well too esspecially with the US dollar right now (if you order on Amazon).


----------



## Rundlemtn

GoldenSkies said:


> Oh yes! Chester loves to squeak also.. preferably while were trying to watch TV or sleep.
> Yeah I'm really not sure it seems that all the brands come out with the same stuff and then put their logos on it lol..
> I found it in home sense for 8$ and it's lasted the longest out of everything.. petsmart doesn't sell one toy that's tough enough for Chester and somehow they're all more expensive.
> The one you bought for Rundle I've definitely seen at Home Sense they're priced really well too esspecially with the US dollar right now (if you order on Amazon).


Thanks! I'll have to check out Home Sense. I think you're the second person that has recommended Home Sense for dog supplies to me (oddly enough). I bought this one at Bosley's last night. But, Bosley's can be pricey!


----------



## Claudia M

Wow Rundle - so big and pretty!


----------



## Rundlemtn

Rundle says have a great weekend everyone!!


----------



## Cpc1972

Have a good weekend Rundle.


----------



## rabernet

Oh Rundle! Watch out, there's a HUGE spider near you!!!! 

You are getting prettier and prettier!


----------



## GoldenSkies

Can't believe how much she's grown hope you had a good weekend !!


----------



## Rundlemtn

Rundle turned 7 months today!! We started off the morning playing some hide-and-seek the treat! She lives by her stomach  Then we set out to find something for her for her special day. In the elevator she says Mom, do you have to photograph everything? But, we found the perfect snack for her. Rundle of course decided I was taking too long with the photos and decided to nab the treat. She takes it back to her bed, and as you can see REALLY enjoyed it! We got her a new toy too! And she gives a big smile saying I love turning 7 months! :wavey: Though Mom did not love all the little strings Rundle was pulling off, so we put that toy away for now. Rundle says that's okay... I'm exhausted from all the excitement. She passes out beside me while I update her thread :


----------



## goldenewbie

Happy 7 months Rundle! Tell mom you need 7 gifts, 1 for each month 

I positively love the photo of her enjoying her treat. Kisses!


----------



## Rundlemtn

goldenewbie said:


> Happy 7 months Rundle! Tell mom you need 7 gifts, 1 for each month
> 
> I positively love the photo of her enjoying her treat. Kisses!


Thanks goldenewbie! I'm not as good as a photographer as you, but I do my best to capture the important moments. In addition to all my love, Rundle also gets all my money. I'm always buying her new things... you'd think everyday is her birthday. Not even sure when the last time I bought myself something was other than food? She's a deservingly spoiled girl :bowl:


----------



## Cpc1972

Happy 7 month birthday.


----------



## Daisy123

So adorable! Happy 7 months Miss Rundle!


----------



## rabernet

Rundle, how is it possible that you get prettier and prettier! Happy 7 month birthday, Beautiful!


----------



## Rundlemtn

rabernet said:


> Rundle, how is it possible that you get prettier and prettier! Happy 7 month birthday, Beautiful!


The same way Noah does  Thanks Robin!


----------



## goldenewbie

3Pebs3 said:


> In addition to all my love, Rundle also gets all my money. I'm always buying her new things... you'd think everyday is her birthday. Not even sure when the last time I bought myself something was other than food? She's a deservingly spoiled girl :bowl:


Haha! That is soo true. I don't remember the last time I bought anything for myself  Its a great feeling! 

Congratulations to you on the 7 month birthday as well.. 5 months of being a puppy parent, with no "incidents" and a raising a great gal!


----------



## Rundlemtn

goldenewbie said:


> Haha! That is soo true. I don't remember the last time I bought anything for myself  Its a great feeling!
> 
> Congratulations to you on the 7 month birthday as well.. 5 months of being a puppy parent, with no "incidents" and a raising a great gal!


LOL. This is giving me too much credit. If you look back through the thread I definitely made some mistakes... 

Too much peanut butter as a very young pup = days of diarrhea 

Let her eat some plants while waiting to cross the street = massive vomiting almost requiring a trip to emerg vet. 

Left with a raw bone for too long = diarrhea + got 2nd shots while having diarrhea (didn't mention to the vet because I figured since I knew the cause of the diarrhea it wasn't a big deal)... this led to a week of diarrhea that we needed medication to resolve. :doh:

And of course there was a few things eaten that COULD have caused an obstruction but, luckily they did not. She either vomited them or passed them. 

So, needless to say I have had my share of mistakes over the past few months. I've certainly learned a lot about raising a puppy! And luckily I don't think Rundle has suffered too much from my lack of experience and expertise. She has turned out to be a great girl despite me :


----------



## goldenewbie

3Pebs3 said:


> LOL. This is giving me too much credit. If you look back through the thread I definitely made some mistakes...
> 
> Too much peanut butter as a very young pup = days of diarrhea
> 
> Let her eat some plants while waiting to cross the street = massive vomiting almost requiring a trip to emerg vet.
> 
> Left with a raw bone for too long = diarrhea + got 2nd shots while having diarrhea (didn't mention to the vet because I figured since I knew the cause of the diarrhea it wasn't a big deal)... this led to a week of diarrhea that we needed medication to resolve. :doh:
> 
> And of course there was a few things eaten that COULD have caused an obstruction but, luckily they did not. She either vomited them or passed them.
> 
> So, needless to say I have had my share of mistakes over the past few months. I've certainly learned a lot about raising a puppy! And luckily I don't think Rundle has suffered too much from my lack of experience and expertise. She has turned out to be a great girl despite me :


Well, sure, there were minor setbacks.. but this is something that every puppy parent has to go through.. we have all had our share of diarrhea, some of which you hear on the forum, most of which you don't... I think you have been a really dedicated and loving puppy parent.. and Rundle's good nature is a testament to that!


----------



## Rundlemtn

goldenewbie said:


> Well, sure, there were minor setbacks.. but this is something that every puppy parent has to go through.. we have all had our share of diarrhea, some of which you hear on the forum, most of which you don't... I think you have been a really dedicated and loving puppy parent.. and Rundle's good nature is a testament to that!


Wow! Thank you so much!! I really have tried my best. 
From what I can tell, those of us who hang around the GRF to talk endlessly about our pups, and answer questions of other GR parents, seem to be pretty dedicated, loving owners. Perhaps one my even say a little doggy crazy?! LOL. But, its a good life


----------



## Rundlemtn

I'm so sad... everything was going so great with Rundle's post-spay recovery until this morning. Around where her umbilical cord was (where they apparently tie the knot post-spay) Rundle is showing redness and swelling. I panicked and immediately wanted to bring her in to see the vet. My fiancé and I share a car, so he was a little less impressed when I woke him up early this morning, and told him he had to be late for work so we could bring her to the vet. 
Anyways, it turns out that its not a hernia (thank god, I would have felt so bad). They think it might just be irritation from the knot. They gave us 5 days of antibiotics to help reduce the swelling, and said to bring her back if it gets any worse, or if the swelling isn't gone after 5 days.
She is acting like her normal self and hasn't paid any attention to the site... but, I hate seeing her stomach like this. I'm glad I brought her to the vet, and just hope that she gets better soon  Its a sad day at the Rundy house.


----------



## Rundlemtn

Here is a couple more pictures


----------



## Cpc1972

Poor rundle. I hope heals quickly. Chloe has one little bump yet but nothing like that.


----------



## Rundlemtn

P.S. for anyone wondering, Rundle is 7 months now and the vet said she weighed 45.1 pounds today. She's my tiny star


----------



## goldenewbie

Poor Rundle  I hope she feels better soon.. that bump looks angry! Sending lots of healing thoughts your way!


----------



## GoldenSkies

Will be thinking of you, hopefully this heals up quick. Poor Rundle


----------



## Claudia M

When Rose had the Ovary Sparring Spay I used chamomile tea compresses on the suture. It helped a lot. Rose had this bubble months after the surgery. Vet said that her body was kicking out some of the undissolved dis-solvable sutures were rejected by the body. We started the compresses again.


----------



## Rundlemtn

Claudia M said:


> When Rose had the Ovary Sparring Spay I used chamomile tea compresses on the suture. It helped a lot. Rose had this bubble months after the surgery. Vet said that her body was kicking out some of the undissolved dis-solvable sutures were rejected by the body. We started the compresses again.


Thanks Claudia! I have been doing some reading online about it and I wondered if maybe that is what is happening with Rundle. We've done two days on antibiotics now with very little change in her bump. I have a feeling we will be back at the vets after we finish the other 3 days of pills to have them look at it again


----------



## Rundlemtn

Rundle's post-spay bump, which is most likely a reaction to the dissolving sutures/knot has gone down a lot in size and redness over the past 5 days since we started her on antibiotics. So, DH and I have decided to leave it for now and see what it does over the next couple of days. Rundle of course tells us she's fine and to quit our worrying... I especially suffer from overly concerned puppy parent syndrome. Photos: 5 days ago, today, and Rundle conveying just how comfortable she is!


----------



## Cpc1972

Her Bump looks so much better.


----------



## goldenewbie

So happy to hear that Rundle is feeling better! The picture of her chilling on her bed is priceless!


----------



## Rundlemtn

Rundle had a visitor come yesterday to join us on our walk to the dog park. She is a talented artist and photographer. Using just her iPhone she took some great pictures of Rundle 1) getting dirty at the dog park, 2) playing in the water bowls there like she likes to do, 2) resting when she got home after her big day. Joie of course couldn't let Rundle steal all the limelight. Here she gives her best diva pose. 
It amazes me how much Rundle/goldens are a love everyone kind of dog. Rundle was just as happy to see her auntie come back from lunch as she was with me. She did her excited grab a toy, wiggle my whole body, and whimper/whine while running back and forth between the two of us. Auntie says, "She is so sweet, so genuinely happy and fun - how could anyone not love her!"


----------



## GoldenSkies

Happy to see Rundle is in such a good mood  !!! Hopefully all healed up soon.


----------



## Cpc1972

Cute pictures


----------



## rabernet

Oh Rundle, I've missed you! I'm still in NC with Noah visiting my family and we won't head back to GA until Sunday. As always happens when I come here, we get so busy, with very little down time to get online. It's a rare moment now, so I had to check in and say hi! Love the new pictures, and I'm glad to see her spay bump is improving!


----------



## Christen113

so cute! it's amazing how much they've all grown!


----------



## Rundlemtn

Thanks everyone! Rundle's bump is still there, but is much better now. Hope you're having a great time in NC Robin!! Can't wait to see all the pictures from your trip


----------



## aesthetic

I missed a couple weeks worth of Rundle related updates and I just went back to reread her entire thread. I absolutely adore Rundle, she's such an amazing girl! I'm so glad her bump is feeling better!


----------



## Rundlemtn

aesthetic said:


> I missed a couple weeks worth of Rundle related updates and I just went back to reread her entire thread. I absolutely adore Rundle, she's such an amazing girl! I'm so glad her bump is feeling better!


That's a lot of reading!! Thanks so much. :wavey: I'm obviously crazy about her, just like you are of your Kaizer :smooch:


----------



## Rundlemtn

Well our little 7.5 monther has hit her teenage stride. We're getting more and more episodes of overarousal where she is turning and jumping on me and biting at her leash. I realize that this is a phase we need to go through, and have decided to bring some more high value treats to get her attention when she gets into this mode. Today she was quite indignant after having to wait downstairs with me, when she was supposed to be getting fed... because I forgot to bring the fob key for the elevator and got trapped in the lobby waiting for either the building manager or someone from my floor to come by. They eventually did, but it led to lots of jumping and biting the leash in the elevator... so embarrassing. Especially since there was a person on the elevator who doesn't know how sweet our girl normally is. I cannot wait for this phase to pass. Anyways, she's all spunk and loves to show it. 
As per usual my pets take the cake for silly sleeping spots. For Rundle, one of her favourite spots since she was just a little pup is wedged between our toilet and sink. She also has taken to falling asleep guarding her ball from that crazy cat. No worries, Joie is too busy shoving her face into wires and hanging it here while she sleeps. 
I tried to get a good photo of Rundle's tail that is becoming more and more feathered by the day... hard to take a pictures of something that is constantly on the move! 
She loves her new tuffy dinasaur and carries it with her everywhere! In the one photo she is giving me her best come and get me face! 
We've got some more much needed rain here lately. But, Rundle doesn't mind... she loves to play in the puddles. Ever my curious and playful pup. Joie says.. too playful! 
Hope everyone is doing well!


----------



## rabernet

Oh sweet precious angel face! She would NEVER be naughty! I don't believe you one bit! :

I love the sleeping by the toilet picture and her with her new dinosaur - might have to look into getting one of those too! 

As always, it's so nice to see new pictures of her!


----------



## Goldenlove2015

Oh my goodness... You mean the biting/land sharking doesn't end after the puppy phase?! :-X

She is adorable - love seeing pictures!!!


----------



## Cpc1972

Cute pictures. It's probably cool in the bathroom on the tile.


----------



## goldenewbie

I love how these "little puppies" want to squeeze in and sleep in the tightest of spots 

I agree with Robin, her face is so sweet, just can't relate her to the dog you seem to be describing  I am glad she has recovered from her surgery, and is back on her 4 feet (sometimes 2 )


----------



## Daisy123

Love the toilet picture she's hilarious! Miss Rundle also looks cute all wet. I love seeing all the photos of her growing!


----------



## GoldenSkies

Look at her sleeping in all those cute photos she couldn't possibly be such a naughty girl 
and love her new toy looks like a tough one to rip apart....maybe
and we finally got rain, i sigh in relief because I get quite stressed in the heat.. but I'm sure I'll want the sun back in a few days... I'm excited to see some photos of rundle this fall, I bet she'll look beautiful with the autumn leaves


----------



## aesthetic

Rundle is gorgeous! That picture of her with her fluffy dinosaur is precious


----------



## Rundlemtn

Sorry if I missed some posts as of late. At the very last minute we decided to go camping! Rundle says, oh boy, another road trip? Where are we going this time?" Well it was back to Banff, AB. Though I do not recommend going in the summer... it was far too busy for our liking. But, at least we had a great time camping. 
Since we weren't staying long we just brought our little tent. Rundle says, "are all three of us going to fit in here?" We did, for the most part... Rundle had to move around a few times - sleeping at our head, feet, and then sometimes wedged between us. She says, "I like when you guys sleep down here with me!" 
Rundle enjoyed a nice campfire with us in the evening. She likes to curl up and sleep by the fire, while mom and dad chat about the meaning of life. 
Of course Rundle's favourite camping activities include: 1) eating all the pine cones, 2) de-weeding our campsite; 3) sitting guard/watching all the people and what they are up to on their sites. 
All and all, though we didn't get to do anything that we wanted in around Banff, it was another successful adventure with the puppy. However, Rundle strongly believes and tells us, "there's no place like home."


----------



## rabernet

What fun! Rundle looks like an experienced camper now! I can't wait until it cools off enough here for us to take Noah camping! It's way to hot, even at night here in our tropical zone! LOL


----------



## Daisy123

These pictures are adorable she's such a good girl!


----------



## Rundlemtn

rabernet said:


> What fun! Rundle looks like an experienced camper now! I can't wait until it cools off enough here for us to take Noah camping! It's way to hot, even at night here in our tropical zone! LOL


Bleh! I feel for you Robin! I hate extreme heat. It makes you just want to lay around all day and pray for cooler weather. Sending your breezy wishes! :bowl:


----------



## KKaren

Great pictures, love the one in the tent.


----------



## Claudia M

Such a happy camper - pun intended


----------



## goldenewbie

Oh what fun! She must be an experienced camper by now!!  Love the picture of her on the hammock in the back of your car. For a minute I almost thought that was Murphy. Murphy usually has the same look on his face ( Why can't i sit in the front seat mom?) 

I really want to go camping with Murphy, but I don't have him on any tick medication, and I am terrified of him getting ticks on him.. Do you have ticks in your area? How do you deal with it?


----------



## Rundlemtn

goldenewbie said:


> Oh what fun! She must be an experienced camper by now!!  Love the picture of her on the hammock in the back of your car. For a minute I almost thought that was Murphy. Murphy usually has the same look on his face ( Why can't i sit in the front seat mom?)
> 
> I really want to go camping with Murphy, but I don't have him on any tick medication, and I am terrified of him getting ticks on him.. Do you have ticks in your area? How do you deal with it?


Ya long road trips aren't Rundle's favourite thing in the world. But, she does pretty well with them nonetheless. 
There aren't many ticks in BC, but there are in AB where we went. So, prior to camping we give Rundle a flea & tick control treatment. We also got Rundle vaccinated for lyme. Fortunately, Rundle has not gotten a tick on her yet. But, we wanted to make sure she was safe if she did.


----------



## Rundlemtn

I posted on another thread that we found a great spot for Rundle to fetch/swim off-leash. She absolutely lives for this and has a natural instinct for retrieving in the water. I love watching her do her thing. I'm now soaking in as much of Rundle as I can. I've accepted a job in Alberta and start next Monday. I'm going to move there and work/study for a month, while DH continues to look for jobs. Rundle will come back with me after the weekend of September 25th after I finish my final defense for school. I'm going to miss her so much over the next month, but I know DH will take good care of her in the meantime. Hopefully send some pictures I can share with you :


----------



## Cpc1972

What fun. .I hope Chloe gets to swim one day. Good luck with your new job.


----------



## mbdsmith

I bet it will be hard being away from Rundle. Good luck with your new job!


----------



## goldenewbie

Congratulations on the new job!! I know it is bittersweet, but it will be great to re-unite with Rundle.. a month will fly by.. 

The pictures of her swimming are great! I can't wait to take Murphy swimming out in a lake...


----------



## GoldenSkies

Congratulations!!! We will no longer both be in the same city  Where in Alberta are you moving?
Rundle is so beautiful! Shes really looking mature now. And like such a retriever in all that water. 
Can't believe you are moving on such short notice, what a difference, I guess Rundle will experience real winters now  You'll have to continue to post about her I really love reading all this, she has grown so much since you first posted, time flies. 
I have never been away from Winchester for that long I would be terrified but it will fly by for sure and your DH is there with her so at least you know she is with someone who you really trust. 
Good luck with everything can't wait to read your new adventures with Rundle once you are all settled in. Hope you love your new job!


----------



## GoldenSkies

Are you staying there or moving back after a month?


----------



## Rundlemtn

GoldenSkies said:


> Congratulations!!! We will no longer both be in the same city  Where in Alberta are you moving?
> Rundle is so beautiful! Shes really looking mature now. And like such a retriever in all that water.
> Can't believe you are moving on such short notice, what a difference, I guess Rundle will experience real winters now  You'll have to continue to post about her I really love reading all this, she has grown so much since you first posted, time flies.
> I have never been away from Winchester for that long I would be terrified but it will fly by for sure and your DH is there with her so at least you know she is with someone who you really trust.
> Good luck with everything can't wait to read your new adventures with Rundle once you are all settled in. Hope you love your new job!


Hi GoldenSkies,
I am moving to Calgary this weekend. I will be staying there. I am coming back on Sept 25th for my defense, but then will be returning to my home in Calgary, after. Rundle will be joining me either that same weekend or shortly after that. DH will definitely take good care of her, but, it will be a change for him doing the majority of the catering from now on. 
I will definitely continue to post about her. I will miss her terribly for the month that I am gone, but, I'm not terrified because I know DH is just as, if not more protective of her than I am. 
This will definitely lead to new adventures for all of us! I am very excited, and can't wait till my entire family is there with me. Thanks for the support!


----------



## GoldenSkies

I love Calgary, I lived there when I was really young.. I was going to move back there a few years ago but things didn't go as planned. It's a beautiful city.


----------



## rabernet

Oh what an exciting time for you all! You keep saying you're going back for your defense - is that a Canadian thing? Because I have no idea what that is, or what you're referring to. I love that second picture of Rundle bouncing through the water, she looks like a doggy version of a skipped rock on the surface of the water! I'm sure you're going to miss her like crazy, but hopefully - they'll keep you so busy that the time will fly!


----------



## Rundlemtn

rabernet said:


> Oh what an exciting time for you all! You keep saying you're going back for your defense - is that a Canadian thing? Because I have no idea what that is, or what you're referring to. I love that second picture of Rundle bouncing through the water, she looks like a doggy version of a skipped rock on the surface of the water! I'm sure you're going to miss her like crazy, but hopefully - they'll keep you so busy that the time will fly!


I love that "skipping rock" one too! 
My "defense" is my final oral defense for my PhD. I wrote a dissertation/thesis. And then I have to go in front of a panel of experts for about 3 hrs of questioning and "defend" my knowledge to prove that I am an expert and worthy of a PhD. It's pretty intense... I'm very nervous for it, and do need time to prepare. So, being away from distractions for the next month won't be the worse thing... because Rundle is very distracting I must say... usually in the best way possible... but, not so good when it comes to studying for my big exam.


----------



## KKaren

Congratulations on the new job and best wishes for a smooth move. I'm sure that Rundle will be doing OK, but certainly missing you too. With the studying and new job the time will fly fast, and you all will be back together before you know it.


----------



## Cpc1972

Good luck with all your new adventures.


----------



## Daisy123

Love the pictures she looks so cute on the bench!


----------



## Melakat

I have been away from the computer at the lake and come home to find that you are moving - WOW and Congratulations!!! Yes it will be tough to be away from Rundle but the time will fly by and you now have a new chapter in your life and that is very exciting! Rundle has turned out to be such a wonderful young Golden Lady - so very pretty too! Logan says Hi


----------



## Rundlemtn

My little monkey on her way back to Vancouver with Daddy. She said, forget the back seat now that mom's gone... I'm coming up front with you!! You can see she's very distressed that I'm not there : I miss my little monkey... big change for her being home all day by herself now that mommy and daddy both work. Though she usually slept most of the day, even when I was home. Daddy makes sure when he comes home that she gets out, and gets exercised and given lots of love. It will be better of course when we are all together again. Thank goodness they are coming to see me in about a week and a half! My heart feels incomplete with my family being so far away.


----------



## goldenewbie

Awww... I am sure she misses you... 

I hope for your sake (and her's) that the next week and half fly by!! 

Hope you are having fun at your new job!


----------



## Rundlemtn

Thanks Murphy's Mom! New job is starting to pick up now. I'm finally starting to get some tasks to do, which means I can finally start becoming a productive member of the team. I'm still not really sure how I will fit with this group, but they seem to have some ideas for me, so for now I'm just going along for the ride. On the plus my coworkers are super nice, and Calgary seems like a pretty cool place. Of course it won't be perfect until the fam is here... hopefully soon!


----------



## Cpc1972

Cute pictures of your baby. Hopefully it won't take long for your whole family to be together.


----------



## Rundlemtn

DH and the little doggie visited me in Calgary this weekend. It was so great to see them, I missed them like crazy over the last few weeks. Rundle took a little bit to adjust to being in the new place. I had to sit with her while DH moved a lot of the boxes he brought with him into the place. And for the first couple of days she had to come with us everywhere. But, she soon got into her element, and in the last couple of days of the long weekend, we were able to leave her at home while we ran errands and explored the city. Funny thing is Rundle hates cardboard boxes, and will go out of her way to avoid them. DH and I both love Calgary, and the surrounding area. Once everyone is here permanently, we will easily be able to call this place home. We had such a great weekend together, so now I am sad to be here by myself again. But, it is only two weeks until the little doggie joins me here permanently. Fingers crossed DH gets here soon too! Other than that new job, is going well, and I am settling in just fine. The people in Calgary are so nice that it has made the transition to living here easier than I was expecting. Here's a couple of photos of my lovely girl!


----------



## Anele

Stunning photos of your sweet Rundle in that breathtaking scenery! I am so happy to hear this great news, that you've gotten the job and moved to such a beautiful, friendly place. I will be glad when the rest of your family joins you-- I bet the next few weeks can't pass soon enough!


----------



## Cpc1972

Beautiful pictures. That looks like a great place to live.


----------



## Rundlemtn

Anele said:


> Stunning photos of your sweet Rundle in that breathtaking scenery! I am so happy to hear this great news, that you've gotten the job and moved to such a beautiful, friendly place. I will be glad when the rest of your family joins you-- I bet the next few weeks can't pass soon enough!


Thanks Anele! Great hearing from you again!!


----------



## Debs66

I'm fairly new to the forum but I've just read Rundle's entire thread and it's brilliant watching her grow up and her (and your) story unfold. I love the silly sits, my 8 year old Einstein does them too. Rundle's a beautiful, beautiful girl! 

I was wondering how tall is she at the withers? My pups only 12 weeks, but her weight mirrors Rundles from the posts you made when she was a baby almost exactly.


----------



## Daisy123

Wow Calgary looks so beautiful! Give Miss Rundle some belly rubs from me.


----------



## Rundlemtn

Wow Debs, thanks so much for following Rundle's story! I went and looked for your other thread before responding, and both Einstein and your new puppy are beautiful too!! I hope things are going well with raising the new puppy. I know exactly how much work they can be! I measured Rundle's height a month ago and she was somewhere between 21.5 to 22 inches tall. So she is within the breed standard for height. I suspect when she is finished growing she will be just within the border of breed standard weight (i.e. 55 pounds), just like her Mom. She really seems to be quite a small golden. People who know Golden's always comment on how small she is... but, we like her size so much. I would duplicate Rundle a every time or have her live as long as I do. She is just the best! Even though she is such a teenager right now, she has stollen my heart, and our bond grows every day!


----------



## goldenewbie

Awww.. she must have really missed you... I am glad you got to spend a decent amount of time with her.. Calgary looks beautiful.. My mom had visited Calgary right after she got married, and to this day, if you ask her about her favorite city, she will promptly say "Calgary!" 

I hope both DH&R join you real soon! The pictures are amazing!! 




3Pebs3 said:


> DH and the little doggie visited me in Calgary this weekend. It was so great to see them, I missed them like crazy over the last few weeks. Rundle took a little bit to adjust to being in the new place. I had to sit with her while DH moved a lot of the boxes he brought with him into the place. And for the first couple of days she had to come with us everywhere. But, she soon got into her element, and in the last couple of days of the long weekend, we were able to leave her at home while we ran errands and explored the city. Funny thing is Rundle hates cardboard boxes, and will go out of her way to avoid them. DH and I both love Calgary, and the surrounding area. Once everyone is here permanently, we will easily be able to call this place home. We had such a great weekend together, so now I am sad to be here by myself again. But, it is only two weeks until the little doggie joins me here permanently. Fingers crossed DH gets here soon too! Other than that new job, is going well, and I am settling in just fine. The people in Calgary are so nice that it has made the transition to living here easier than I was expecting. Here's a couple of photos of my lovely girl!


----------



## Rundlemtn

goldenewbie said:


> Awww.. she must have really missed you... I am glad you got to spend a decent amount of time with her.. Calgary looks beautiful.. My mom had visited Calgary right after she got married, and to this day, if you ask her about her favorite city, she will promptly say "Calgary!"
> 
> I hope both DH&R join you real soon! The pictures are amazing!!


Thanks goldenewbie! You are so nice! I think she realized she missed me when she saw me again : Golden's are so in the moment. But, she has definitely become quite the daddy's girl in my absence. Its awesome to see how much they have bonded. I know he's going to miss her a lot when she comes to live with me in 2 weeks. 
Sounds like your Mom loves Calgary as much as we do! I will also be keeping my fingers crossed that DH can get here soon too. Thanks again!!


----------



## rabernet

Oh yay!!! Another Rundle update and such a nice one at that! She is such a gorgeous girl and it's been so fun having our pups grow up together here on the forum and share in our challenges along the way! I can't wait until your family is all together once again! Calgary is a city I've always wanted to visit!


----------



## Rundlemtn

rabernet said:


> Oh yay!!! Another Rundle update and such a nice one at that! She is such a gorgeous girl and it's been so fun having our pups grow up together here on the forum and share in our challenges along the way! I can't wait until your family is all together once again! Calgary is a city I've always wanted to visit!


Ah thanks! I agree... its been so fun being able to follow each other's journeys. It would be great to meet the person whose on the other side of the computer, so let me know if you ever make it out to Calgary. Rundle will be happy to give you a big welcome. Its about she gets here! My posts have been far to sparse on GRF as of late LOL. Glad Noah is doing so well too! You give him so much to look forward to every day. You are a great golden mom!


----------



## GoldenSkies

Good to hear you're settling in well. Rundle looks all grown up in those last photos


----------



## Rundlemtn

Okay everyone, I passed my PhD defence!! Just some minor edits to my dissertation now, and then I am officially a doctor!! Whoohoo! Been celebrating the past few days, so that's why I haven't been on here for the second big announcement, Rundle is finally here with me in Calgary!! 
She's now 9 months old, and is a little ball of energy. She loves big and runs hard. Good thing we are surrounded by open space for her to let loose. She is loving having a little backyard, and the off-leash trails that are just up the street from us. My days just got a lot better now that Rundle is here with me. Now just waiting for the rest of the fam to get here.

Here is Rundie in the rearview window of the car. She has clearly been taking lessons from the cat!








Rundie and I loving the fall colours on the trails








And of course cuddles with DH before he heads back to Vancity. She's such a love bug. 








Hope all the other doggies are doing well too!


----------



## Cpc1972

Congrats on your Phd. Lots of hard work paying off. Rundle is a cutie. I can't believe our babies are nine months.


----------



## Rundlemtn

Cpc1972 said:


> Congrats on your Phd. Lots of hard work paying off. Rundle is a cutie. I can't believe our babies are nine months.


Thanks! I can't believe it either. The past few months flew by!!


----------



## Melakat

Wow so many positive things going on in your life. You passed YAY and a huge Congrats to you! So nice to see that you have settled in Calgary and Rundle has her very own yard - no more elevator people to deal with


----------



## rabernet

Oh what an awesome update!!! I'm so glad that you are reunited with your precious girl, now we need to get hubby there permanently too! 

And congratulations on the amazing news in your professional life too! Sure have missed you, but it was for a good reason! 

I love, love, love that picture of Rundle in the rear of the car - silly girl! 

How much does she weigh now? Such a beautiful girl she has matured into!

It sounds like you've truly found your little slice of heaven! Oh how I wish we had some place to hike with Noah off leash here!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Congrats to you on receiving your PhD!

Rundle has grown into such a lovely girl , sounds like your new place is really wonderful. 
I know you all will really enjoy it, hope to see lots of pictures.


----------



## aesthetic

Congrats on your PhD! That's amazing news! Rundle is such a sweetheart, her pictures make my day


----------



## Rundlemtn

Thanks everyone!! We are very happy in our new place. The next best thing will be when we can actually buy a house with an even bigger yard! 

Robin - Missed you too  I took awhile to reply to everyone today just so I could answer your question. It was very tough to lift Rundle to weigh her, but it seems that she is about 50.2 lbs now. I am guessing she is going to top out around 55lbs. She is not very big at all, but she certainly has big personality


----------



## KKaren

3Pebs3 said:


> Okay everyone, I passed my PhD defence!! Just some minor edits to my dissertation now, and then I am officially a doctor!! Whoohoo! ....


Congratulations!!! That's excellent! How absolutely wonderful. arty2::drummer::banana: Rundle looks so happy and I bet she's glad to be with you in such a beautiful area.


----------



## rabernet

3Pebs3 said:


> Thanks everyone!! We are very happy in our new place. The next best thing will be when we can actually buy a house with an even bigger yard!
> 
> Robin - Missed you too  I took awhile to reply to everyone today just so I could answer your question. It was very tough to lift Rundle to weigh her, but it seems that she is about 50.2 lbs now. I am guessing she is going to top out around 55lbs. She is not very big at all, but she certainly has big personality


Bless your heart! I didn't mean you literally had to stop and go weigh her to answer my question! I admire your dedication to detail though! 

You make me smile! :--heart:


----------



## Rundlemtn

rabernet said:


> Bless your heart! I didn't mean you literally had to stop and go weigh her to answer my question! I admire your dedication to detail though!
> 
> You make me smile! :--heart:


Hehe thanks! I now return the challenge to post on Noah's blog what we currently weighs


----------



## rabernet

3Pebs3 said:


> Hehe thanks! I now return the challenge to post on Noah's blog what we currently weighs


Oh poo! Well, he'll just have to wait until I run him to the vet to get a weight! I can't lift him! LOL


----------



## GoldenSkies

Congrats!! Happy for you. And Rundle also looks happy in her new home.. glad you guys have some more outside space and trails nearby, Alberta is beautiful you must post more photos once you have some time. Hope you are still enjoying your new job as well


----------



## Rundlemtn

Well, the new job didn't turn out the way I had hoped. So after about a month and a half of working there I decided to look for something else. Fortunately, just as I decided to look for another job, the most perfect fitting opportunity came about in a researcher's lab that I have known for over 8 years, who recently accepted a job in Calgary! I interviewed for the position and was offered the job the same day I defended my PhD. I start my new job on Tuesday! I can't wait!! 

Also, DH has an interview this Friday!! He thinks that this would be a job that he would really like, so I am really hoping that he gets the position. In addition to my wanting him here, I know a little doggie that would be very happy to have her daddy here permanently too. She often can here his voice through my cell phone when I am talking to him at night, and she goes scurrying around the house looking for him. Its so sad to see her looking around for him anxiously. Though I know she is happy to be here with me...we go on adventures together everyday, it will never be as good as having the family all together. At least we both get to see him this weekend! 

As per Rundle and I, we have totally found our groove. We hit the off leash dog park almost every day. The people around here are so great! I have already met people at the park that may be willing to get together for doggy playdates etc. The weather here is so much better than in Vancity too. Almost everyday is bright and sunny. It makes it so easy to get out and do things with Rundle. And little Rundle just loves having a backyard. Because the weather has been nice, I just leave the door open to the backyard. She will go out there and just sniff around, eat grass leaves etc. for as long as I will let her stay out there. It is quite surprising because she is a big people person and normally has to be right where we are. But, I guess nothing is greater than the call of nature. I can't wait till we have an even bigger backyard for her to play in! 

I think thats all for now! Here is some pictures from our latest adventures together.


----------



## rabernet

It sounds like things are lining up exactly as they should for you and your little family! Congrats on the new job position too! Rundle looks happy and beautiful as ever!


----------



## Daisy123

Rundle is such a cutie. Congrats on the new job!


----------



## Rundlemtn

Well, we are getting close to having to graduate from the puppy forum! Rundle turned 10 MONTHS on the 20th!! I can hardly believe that she will nearly be a year old soon! She's growing up way to fast, and sometimes not fast enough  LOL. She's adjusted well to me going to work everyday through the week now. Though boy does she keep me busy when I get home. We LOVE going to the off leash dog park up the road from us. We play fetch (her new favourite game), all the way down the trails and in an open field until her friends come and join us to play! There are a few of us that seems to show up around the same time, and have dogs around the same age (all of us trying to wear them out a bit, LOL). But, it's perfect because they love to run and play together. It makes me so happy to see Rundle having a great time. She seems to like the openess of this park a lot more than the fenced in one we would go to in Vancouver all the time. Now if only I could stop losing expensive balls in the field that would be great!! Anyone have suggestions for good, but non-expensive balls that I can get in Canada? I don't want to give her felt ones because I am worried about the wear on her teeth. 
Anyways, I took some new photos tonight, and I'm just in awe of how beautiful my girl has grown up to be. I feel really lucky that I've got a sweet little goof ball to come home to everyday. No DH yet, but hopefully soon. And my new new job is wonderful!! Things are still looking great in sunny skied, Calgary! It's supposed to snow tomorrow though. I CANNOT WAIT TO GIVE RUNDLE A REAL SNOW EXPERIENCE! There will be photos for sure!


----------



## rabernet

Rundle is a beauty! She's really grown into a beautiful girl! We'll be exiting the puppy forum a month after you!


----------



## KKaren

Love the pictures!! Oh what a beautiful girl Rundle is. She seems so regal in the picture on her bed, and very much grown up. It sounds like you have such a nice community there with neighbors and neighborhood dogs to play with. I'll be keeping my fingers crossed for a good job for your guy. Congrats on the job change for yourself. Very smart to make that decision quickly and I'm glad that the other laboratory had an opening. Seems like it was part of the plan and that it put you in the right place at the right time.


----------



## Daisy123

Look at those long legs! That last picture with her tongue out is adorable!!!


----------



## Claudia M

Rundle is one gorgeous looking girl!


----------



## goldenewbie

I just caught up with my favorite girl's update! Oh Rundle, you are such a beauty!!! I am little late to the party, but A very very happy 10 month birthday! I can't believe our puppies are going to be out of the puppy forum soon.. Its funny, but when I think of you and the others who have interacted frequently at the forum, the mental picture I have is still of our gangly little puppies and us complaining of the sharp puppy teeth and the hyperexcitability.. and accident free weeks... etc. etc 

Jill, I also missed your update about the PhD! Congratulations!!! I am so happy for you and glad to hear that you also could find a better job of your choice!! I absolutely love the pictures you have shared.. and they are all great, but my most favorite one is the one where you are lying down, and rundle is (blissfully) lying down by your side.. I love the look of warmth and security she has on her face  

I have been having a crazy time at work and school (yes, still not done, don't ask!) so I am checking in less frequently, I hope and pray I am done soon...I am tired!!! 

I can't wait to see what everyone is doing for Halloween


----------



## Rundlemtn

You guys are awesome! Thanks so much for all the support! There are so many days where I stop and think about my life now, and feel like I am really happy where I am and where I am going. Certainly things are really starting to come together for me. 
Unfortunately, we didn't hear about DH's job this past week. We are keeping our fingers crossed that we hear early next week. If he doesn't get this job, I have a feeling he won't be here until at least the spring, because its not like many jobs get posted before or after the Christmas holidays. We will just have to deal with whatever comes, but hopefully I will be delivering good news very soon! 
Rundle has become a bit of a handful in the last couple of weeks. One problem with having a puppy that is so great is that you sometimes forget that they are still just a "puppy", and you can find yourself giving them too much freedom. Last week, I came home to a chewed pair of heels (luckily not an expensive pair) and two pairs of chewed underwear. Thankfully Rundle likes to tear things apart more than she likes to swallow them, so I did not need to concern myself with blockages. But, I was not very impressed to say the least. So, I closed the door to the bedrooms, and for a week I had no further problems. Well, on Friday, I had to do some training in the evening, so I shifted my hours around, so that I still only left Rundle alone for the same amount of time, but just started later, and came home later. Well, I think Rundle may have been a little worried about not getting fed at her regular time, and she went ahead and chewed off half of the wood connector which between the legs of one of the dining room chairs. Again, not impressed with her at all. I debated buying her an automatic feeder so that she can get fed at the same time on days I need to come home later, but DH said that she is just being a bit of a jerk right now, and that I should just bitter apple spray the chairs and let it go... so, I am doing that for now, but keeping the feeder in mind as a solution yet. I'm not sure why exactly she has been giving me such a hard time overall in the last couple of weeks. DH left her alone for the same amount of time at our old place without any issues. I think I read somewhere that 11 months is the peak activity level age for goldens. So, we may be facing the brunt of that right now. Hopefully this will pass, just like the other puppy phases we have gone through. 
In any case, know matter how much frustration she can cause me in one moment, I can't stay upset with her long. She is the absolute cutest and sweetest little love bug around. Now that I have a shower curtain instead of a shower door, she frequently peaks her head in to see what I am up to in the shower. She still follows me from room to room, and will lay at my feet if I am busy doing something (like cooking or washing dishes). She is so friendly with every person and dog she meets. And her antics just make me smile/laugh all the time. Like when she gets into the gardens and greets me with a face full of dirt, or experiences snow for the first time and tries to bite the flakes falling from the sky. She really brings me so much joy and company. Overall, I am a very lucky golden owner!


----------



## rabernet

So nice to read a new update on my favorite girl on the forum, Ms. Rundle! Bless her heart, and her little naughty self. I have no idea what's going on with her, but I'm really hoping that Noah isn't taking notes! 

I really hope that hubby is able to find something so your family can be back together again, I know this has to be very hard on you guys. Thankfully you have Ms. Rundle with you to keep you company and entertained! 

Hope otherwise you are doing well!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Rundle is such a beautiful girl, enjoying her pictures very much.


----------



## Cpc1972

Oh Rundle you naughty girl. It's hard to be mad at them when they are so cute.


----------



## aesthetic

I don't know how I missed that last Rundle update, she's looking as gorgeous as ever! 

I can't believe she's turning 11 months soon, she's turned into such a wonderful girl. I can't wait to see what she does in the future!


----------



## Rundlemtn

Yesterday my little angel turned 11 months!! I can't believe we are down to our last month on the puppy forum!! After my last post I started varying Rundle's feeding time in the evening a little more. Sometimes feeding right when I got home, and other times taking her out to the dog park for some play before coming home and feeding her. In making her feed times less predictable, I did not come home to anymore destruction, which is great! 

Unfortunately, it appears that DH did not get the job he applied to/interviewed for  We are both very disappointed. So, he came down for a visit this past weekend. Since I am going to be in Vancouver in 2 weeks, we thought it would be best if Rundle went back with him that way I didn't need to arrange for a sitter for her. So, for the past week Rundle has been with her Dad. I will see her again this coming weekend. And then unless DH has an interview before then, Rundle will probably stay with DH until the Dec 18th, before coming back with her/ all of us going on a road trip to ON for Christmas. She will stay in Calgary with me after Christmas break too. So, we are doing a little bit of shared parenting right now. Its hard being apart, but at the same time I can understand that it was hard for DH to be apart from us too. Sharing the responsibility of a busy pup is kinda nice though. So I am taking a mini break, but am looking forward to seeing them again this weekend. 

Of course I told DH that he had to send pictures!! So, I have attached some photos of Rundle having fun with her Daddy in Vancouver. Hopefully I will have a few more to share with you soon, as we celebrate the last month of Rundle's puppy year. 

As an aside I decided to take my writing about Rundle and put it to good use. Today I signed up to be a volunteer with a local animal rescue to write profiles for the animals they are trying to feature on their webpage. I should hear back in a few days. But, I am so excited to start helping animals in need. My love for animals is just too big to limit it to my own puppy and kitty. I'm feeling really good about this decision.


----------



## Cpc1972

Oh Rundle your such a pretty girl. I hope your whole family isn't apart to much longer. That writing for the pets sounds like fun.


----------



## Harleysmum

That is so exciting to do that sort of work for the rescue. I am sure you will be very good at it as you write so beautifully about Rundle here. She has so many fans.


----------



## Rundlemtn

Harleysmum said:


> That is so exciting to do that sort of work for the rescue. I am sure you will be very good at it as you write so beautifully about Rundle here. She has so many fans.



Aww thank you so much Harleysmum! That means a lot!!


----------



## rabernet

She's sooo beautiful! And what a big heart you have to help other animals find their forever home too! 

I hope that your family is all together permanently soon! Love her new pictures!


----------



## goldenewbie

Since I missed the 11 month mark, happy 11.5 months Rundle  I feel so nostalgic when i see pictures of this gorgeous "lady"! Her pictures are absolutely beautiful!

I am sure something better is around the corner for your DH, I hope your family is together in one city soon..! A road trip sounds so fun, and I am waiting to read all about your adventures.. what have you planned for the big birthday?

Writing profiles for adoptable dogs/kittens sounds fantastic! I am sure many will find wonderful homes thanks to you  It is a great initiative!!




3Pebs3 said:


> Yesterday my little angel turned 11 months!! I can't believe we are down to our last month on the puppy forum!! After my last post I started varying Rundle's feeding time in the evening a little more. Sometimes feeding right when I got home, and other times taking her out to the dog park for some play before coming home and feeding her. In making her feed times less predictable, I did not come home to anymore destruction, which is great!
> 
> Unfortunately, it appears that DH did not get the job he applied to/interviewed for  We are both very disappointed. So, he came down for a visit this past weekend. Since I am going to be in Vancouver in 2 weeks, we thought it would be best if Rundle went back with him that way I didn't need to arrange for a sitter for her. So, for the past week Rundle has been with her Dad. I will see her again this coming weekend. And then unless DH has an interview before then, Rundle will probably stay with DH until the Dec 18th, before coming back with her/ all of us going on a road trip to ON for Christmas. She will stay in Calgary with me after Christmas break too. So, we are doing a little bit of shared parenting right now. Its hard being apart, but at the same time I can understand that it was hard for DH to be apart from us too. Sharing the responsibility of a busy pup is kinda nice though. So I am taking a mini break, but am looking forward to seeing them again this weekend.
> 
> Of course I told DH that he had to send pictures!! So, I have attached some photos of Rundle having fun with her Daddy in Vancouver. Hopefully I will have a few more to share with you soon, as we celebrate the last month of Rundle's puppy year.
> 
> As an aside I decided to take my writing about Rundle and put it to good use. Today I signed up to be a volunteer with a local animal rescue to write profiles for the animals they are trying to feature on their webpage. I should hear back in a few days. But, I am so excited to start helping animals in need. My love for animals is just too big to limit it to my own puppy and kitty. I'm feeling really good about this decision.


----------



## Rundlemtn

The little Rundle is 11.5 months today  I saw her this past weekend when I attended my graduation in Vancouver. My mother-in-law and grandma-in-law met her for the first time as well. They were quite surprised at how energetic and happy she was! Always hitting her tail off of everything - little tail-wagger/floor slapper as I like to call her. She could not have been happier to see me, and celebrated my visit well into the night, the first night. We got lots of new toys for her due to the thanksgiving deals, which she happily got started on right away. It was so funny because she literally was out of breath in her effort to de-fluff one of the tuffy stuffies we got her. It was not so tough... actually I think it may have been defective, because the turkey wing came off just a little too easily! Anyways, she loved having all of the people around, and new toys to play with! I took her on adventures to the dog park as well, and we ran into many of her old Vancouver friends. Crazy how much some of them have grown and changed since we had last seen them. Rundle has changed a lot too. Somehow on this visit she seemed a bit "fuller" to me. She's really getting to be our big girl now. 

She will be back in Calgary with me on the 18/19th, just in time for her birthday. I'm not sure what we are going to do for her birthday yet, but, I'm pretty sure she may be getting a face halter (I'm sure she'll love that  ). The regular easy walk harness does not seem to deter her at all, and rewarding/stopping nothing seems to really keep her consistently at our side. And oh man can she get pulling with that little body of hers! She is great off-leash though. Stays very close and checks in frequently...if only we could take her off-leash more places...So, to make our on-leash walks a little more enjoyable for all of us, I think I may go this route with her. 

I am so excited for her to come, and get some pictures of her in front of our Christmas tree. Our home in Calgary is a much better place for her, as there is just so much more green space and places to take her to run nearby. I don't think she will be going back to Vancouver after this unless it is absolutely necessary. Which is great, because I love having Rundle here with me. There hasn't been any change on the job front for DH, but we keep hoping that something will come up soon. There have been more jobs available for him to apply to lately, so we are still keeping our fingers crossed. Perhaps a Christmas miracle is in order. 
Thank you all for your well wishes, continued support and love for our girl. We feel truly lucky!


----------



## Cpc1972

What a cutie. I can't believe we are leaving puppyhood. We use a gentle leader with Chloe. She didn't like it the first couple times but she doesn't mind it now. It's made a big difference in her walks.


----------



## Rundlemtn

Cpc1972 said:


> What a cutie. I can't believe we are leaving puppyhood. We use a gentle leader with Chloe. She didn't like it the first couple times but she doesn't mind it now. It's made a big difference in her walks.


Yes! Something like that is exactly what I am going to look into getting. I think it will help a lot!! Thanks!


----------



## rabernet

You said you think that Rundle is looking fuller to you - I was about to comment on how nice and lean she is looking in those pictures! 

I'm trying to avoid going to a head halter with Noah and we're working really hard on training the loose leash walking. He's making baby steps, but I'm starting to see improvements. I'd see a lot more if I worked the class we took online more. 

I've become a HUGE fan of Fenzi Dog Sports Academy classes - we're taking our 5th and 6th this session - Cookie Jar Games and Rally Skillbuilding. 

But the reason I mention that - is that last session, when I lost my mind and took FOUR classes and couldn't keep up - we took one called Life Skills with Hannah Branigan. There was a golden retriever in that class named Harris that I followed. This was her introduction as a Gold level student. Sounds very familiar! LOL



> "I find that I'm struggling to teach Harris these basic skills using positive methods, so I have resorted to management tools such as head haltis and front clip harnesses. He is a member of overgreeters anonymous and has a severe case of pulling on the leash disorder. If I had a dollar for every time I found myself yelling "Don't worry, he's friendly" as he drags me across the sidewalk only to fling himself into the arms of an innocent bystander in the style of Baby Houseman from Dirty Dancing, well, let's just say I wouldn't have to limit my enrollment in Gold level FDSA courses any longer. The attached picture pretty much sums up his...enthusiasm. "


This is Hannah's blog about it - be sure to check out Becky and Harris' video in the blog and how far they came! Becky and Harris inspire me, and I know if I work the class, we'll get there too. The beauty is that I saved the Gold Student's forum threads (they submit videos and the intructor gives feedback) to Evernote, and you keep your lecture notes in your library for a year beyond your last active class.

I take the classes at Bronze level.

Gotta have skills! | Wonderpups

In any case - if you're interested, I can send you a message on FB when I see the next time they offer the class. Did I mention I LOVE the Fenzi classes? Noah and I are having a blast with them.


----------



## Rundlemtn

rabernet said:


> You said you think that Rundle is looking fuller to you - I was about to comment on how nice and lean she is looking in those pictures!


LOL, yes, we still try to keep her very lean and exercise her regularly. The latter being a definite Rundle requirement. But, I do feel maybe she has put on some muscle recently. When I look at her top down, she definitely looks fuller to me. 



rabernet said:


> I'm trying to avoid going to a head halter with Noah and we're working really hard on training the loose leash walking. He's making baby steps, but I'm starting to see improvements. I'd see a lot more if I worked the class we took online more.


I am also not thrilled at the idea of buying Rundle a head halter either. I have thought about taking her to classes, but all the local ones focus on a lot of stuff we don't need (e.g. sit/stay), and maybe a little on the stuff we do. I hate the idea of spending $200 on something I don't need. Youtube suggestions do not seem to be working for me... I am all for the idea of training her to walk better rather than using a tool. But, looking at the schedule for the Fenzi academy, I don't really see anything being offered right now that will help us do that. I am open to suggestions, but, may end up buying her a head halter in the meantime if nothing that will suit our needs is available right now or in the near future.


----------



## rabernet

3Pebs3 said:


> LOL, yes, we still try to keep her very lean and exercise her regularly. The latter being a definite Rundle requirement. But, I do feel maybe she has put on some muscle recently. When I look at her top down, she definitely looks fuller to me.
> 
> 
> 
> I am also not thrilled at the idea of buying Rundle a head halter either. I have thought about taking her to classes, but all the local ones focus on a lot of stuff we don't need (e.g. sit/stay), and maybe a little on the stuff we do. I hate the idea of spending $200 on something I don't need. Youtube suggestions do not seem to be working for me... I am all for the idea of training her to walk better rather than using a tool. But, looking at the schedule for the Fenzi academy, I don't really see anything being offered right now that will help us do that. I am open to suggestions, but, may end up buying her a head halter in the meantime if nothing that will suit our needs is available right now or in the near future.


I think that there's talk of offering the course again this spring, so I'll definitely let you know when I see it on the schedule again. The gold students get to submit videos directly to the trainer on the specific forum, and the bronze/silver get to view it. They also have great lurker groups on FB if you're signed up for the class, and if you feel inclined to do so, you can submit videos there for feedback from other folks on the FB page. 

I don't have a tri-pod to mount my phone to take videos, which is why I haven't submitted any on my FB pages, BUT - I get a LOT out of them, I do ask questions when I'm stuck on something, and there's generally someone in gold who is having the same struggles as you, and you can see the feedback the instructor gives. 

And finally - what's nice about the lectures is they are there to re-read, to re-view the instructor videos - unlike when you do classes in person and you wonder - well, what was it she said again? I know for ME, it's been invaluable to be able to go back to the lecture for clarification and a visual example from the instructor video (they're usually under 2 minutes long) to illustrate what they're explaining in portions of the lectures.

And this was my first time using Evernote to save the forum discussions before they came down in preparation for the December sessions. Including videos - so I have copies of each of the gold teams to review at my leisure. 

We're taking Cookie Jar Games right now - which helps with self control - something that could transfer when you're out and about with her. If you "think" you might want to try a class (you have until Dec. 15th this session), that's one I'd recommend - and possibly even Engagement. 

Building myself as better than the environment is invaluable. I look forward to getting home each evening and "playing" with Noah - because to him, all of this training is nothing but an awesome time playing games with Mom. I do multiple 3-5 minute sessions through out the evening. Maybe 10 to 15 repetitions and then stop. 

I really think you would enjoy trying a class - and many of it can be done in the comfort of home, without having to worry about the weather during the winter. 

In addition to that, the Fenzi Dog Sports Academy Alumni FB page (you can join once you sign up for a class) is such a happy bubble place to be too. When I get tired of all the political *crap* on FB or negative things - I go there and forget all the drama!


----------



## Rundlemtn

Thanks so much for all of the details about this. It sounds like it could be fun, and I am sure it would be beneficial to Rundle and I. However, after giving it some thought, I may wait until the February classes to join. Rundle won't be here until the 18/19, and then we are going on a road trip to Ontario for a couple of weeks. So, I would be late to participate and would only have a few weeks to get the material down before the February enrolment would start. So, I think will go with the head collar for now, and see what the next couple of months brings. But, I have been itching to do some good training with Rundle, so it is a very real possibility that we will join in Feb. Thanks again!!


----------



## Rundlemtn

Rundle is at the vet. She managed to get a marrow bone looped around her jaw behind her canines. She woke up DH freaking out and jumping on the bed, asking for help, but was too freaked out to let him wiggle it off. She is at the vet now getting sedated, so they can cut it off. Pictures to come...


----------



## Anele

Aw, beautiful Rundle! Get better quick! Such a smart girl to ask DH for help. Very glad he was home.


----------



## Rundlemtn

Anele said:


> Aw, beautiful Rundle! Get better quick! Such a smart girl to ask DH for help. Very glad he was home.


Me too! No more short cut bones for this girl, only the long ones!! Live and learn. Our next dog will be so much better off for all that Rundle is teaching us. Poor girl :uhoh:


----------



## Cpc1972

Aww poor girl. My mom just said that our dog bandit did that once. They were able to get it without going to the vet. That is really scary. I always tell my mom to put chloes smaller nylabones up when I a home alone with her because I wouldn't be able to help her.


----------



## rabernet

3Pebs3 said:


> Rundle is at the vet. She managed to get a marrow bone looped around her jaw behind her canines. She woke up DH freaking out and jumping on the bed, asking for help, but was too freaked out to let him wiggle it off. She is at the vet now getting sedated, so they can cut it off. Pictures to come...


Oh no - poor girl!!! I've seen pictures of that happening - so scarey! Thinking of her and you today!


----------



## Rundlemtn

Other than being a little drowsy/woozy, the procedure went smoothly. Only minor scrapes to her gums and no damage to her teeth etc. So, for now our little mischief maker is OK, and we just need to keep an eye on her over the next couple of days to make sure that pain killers/antibiotics are not required. From now on we will be sticking to the long marrow bones now and not the cut ones... but, its tough when you learn a lesson the hard way. Apparently its not all that uncommon for dogs to get these kinds of bones stuck around their mouth! Who knew? Glad she is OK, but I was more than a little distracted at work today. Picture of the bone situation, and our confused little doggie on her way home.


----------



## Cpc1972

Aww the poor thing. I am glad it went well.


----------



## Anele

I had no idea this could happen. You are a wonderful mama to Rundle and she is very lucky to have you. I know you feel the same about her! She still looks adorable, even during her sad incident! So happy for the great update.


----------



## Rundlemtn

Anele said:


> I had no idea this could happen. You are a wonderful mama to Rundle and she is very lucky to have you. I know you feel the same about her! She still looks adorable, even during her sad incident! So happy for the great update.


Thanks Anele! I think this really speaks to the reason as to why we post... not just for our love of goldens, but so that we can learn from others, and share what we learned along the way. Your posts are an excellent example of that! I know you have helped a lot of people on this forum! Kevin is certainly lucky to have you as well


----------



## aesthetic

Poor Rundle  That looks very painful, I'm glad she has such a wonderful momma to take great care of her (and a wonderful dad too!) I'm very glad she's feeling better


----------



## Rundlemtn

aesthetic said:


> Poor Rundle  That looks very painful, I'm glad she has such a wonderful momma to take great care of her (and a wonderful dad too!) I'm very glad she's feeling better


I don't think she was in a lot of pain from it. Just uncomfortable. It was when she was trying to pull it off that she likely scratched her mouth. And course not be able to close your mouth/swallow/drink/eat was not fun for her either. She's in Vancouver with DH right now, but, he was very quick to bring her into the vet. They took her in for surgery right away. I would say within 1-ish hour of getting it stuck, she was in for surgery getting it taken off. I'm so glad he was home to help her though! The vet tech was telling us a story of when it happened to her dog. Dog basically had destroyed the whole house trying to get it off, and then when she got home, she saw him slam his head down so hard on the floor it popped right off. I'm glad we were able to get it removed comfortably under sedation.

She's still a little woozy. Looking forward to a better day for my girl tomorrow!


----------



## Claudia M

Poor Rundle; hope she gets better soon!


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

Poor baby, I am so glad your husband was home. Hope she feels better soon.

Those bones always make me nervous and I am always around when I give them to Charlie although he is not really crazy about them. There was another, the same, case "reported" here while back with the same happy ending. Since then I go to Safeway and ask them to cut bone on half instead of 3 pieces they usually do.


----------



## Rundlemtn

Buddy's mom forever said:


> Poor baby, I am so glad your husband was home. Hope she feels better soon.
> 
> Those bones always make me nervous and I am always around when I give them to Charlie although he is not really crazy about them. There was another, the same, case "reported" here while back with the same happy ending. Since then I go to Safeway and ask them to cut bone on half instead of 3 pieces they usually do.


Thanks! I'm glad he was home too! We never knew that this was a risk or a problem, otherwise we would have never given her any of the shorter ones. We will definitely be following suit and only giving her the long marrow bones now. I have seen them, but figured that these would be better for her since it would be easier for her to access the marrow. I was definitely, and admittedly wrong!


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

Live and learn, that's what we all do. 

I usually scoop out some of the marrow, afraid of too much fat and pancreatitis :doh:.
They sure know how to make us worried, never a dull moment!


----------



## Rundlemtn

On a much happier note, Rundle's Santa photos from the weekend turned out great!!


----------



## rabernet

So glad to hear your girl is doing better and that DH was home to take swift action - how very scarey! 

You might also look into seeing if you can find raw knuckle bones - Noah loves those a lot - I found ours at a local Asian market (we don't have a lot of choices at our normal grocery store, and only one dedicated butcher shop in town that I'm aware of).


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

Love those pictures with Santa, she is such a good girl.


----------



## Cpc1972

Cute Santa pictures. Chloe is going this weekend.


----------



## Rundlemtn

Buddy's mom forever - Thank you! 

Robin - Thanks for the tip re the bones! We are always on the look out for new SAFE options for Rundle to chew.

Cpc1972 - Thanks! Looking forward to seeing Chloe's pictures!


----------



## tessmk

Oh my gosh  !!! So glad that she is okay, poor sweet thing. Thanks for sharing; I did not know that could happen. We'll be sure to steer clear of those for Quinsy. Hugs for Rundle...


----------



## Daisy123

Hope Miss Rundle is feeling better after the bone incident. Those pictures with Santa are so cute!


----------



## Claudia M

3Pebs3 said:


> On a much happier note, Rundle's Santa photos from the weekend turned out great!!


hahahaa Santa's beard would not look so nice after a session with Belle! What a good girl Rundle is!


----------



## Rundlemtn

Daisy123 said:


> Hope Miss Rundle is feeling better after the bone incident. Those pictures with Santa are so cute!


Rundle seems to be doing just fine and there have been no further complications from the bone incident. Less than 1 week away until her birthday now. I will more than likely wait to do her 1 year update until we get back from our Christmas vacation. We are driving to Ontario with Rundle and our cat Joie in our Mazda 3. It's about a 35 hour drive from Calgary! It's going to be a crazy two weeks driving all the way there... having Christmas celebrations, and then driving all the way back. I am sure I will have lots of stories to tell about Rundle's birthday, our driving adventures, and our time in Ontario! 

As for a quick life update, I did not end up getting the position I applied for with the rescue (i.e. writing animal profiles). However, I did find another position, and I am now a Foster Team Leader for a no-kill rescue organization in Calgary! I am so excited that every day I get to spend a little bit of time making a difference for dogs and cats that are in need.

I should also add that Robin will be very happy to note that I will almost certainly be signing up Rundle for a February Fenzi class. Can't wait!!


----------



## goldenewbie

Oh my god! I just read this post, Poor girl!!! I can imagine how confused and irritated she must have been... I am extremely thankful that your DH was home, and Rundle was taken care of within an hour!! So glad her teeth are fine. 

LOVE the santa pictures.. she has blossomed into such a beautiful lady!!

I am counting down to Rundle's and (Chloe's) big birthday. I am going to buy myself a cupcake, and blow a kiss facing north east thinking of the two girls, and then gorge on it  Hope you guys have a wonderful trip, and looking forward to seeing your next post! 

Merry Christmas, if we don't interact sooner!


----------



## goldenewbie

Which Fenzi class are you thinking off? I will probably enrol in one too ... It will be great to be classmates


----------



## Rundlemtn

goldenewbie said:


> Oh my god! I just read this post, Poor girl!!! I can imagine how confused and irritated she must have been... I am extremely thankful that your DH was home, and Rundle was taken care of within an hour!! So glad her teeth are fine.
> 
> LOVE the santa pictures.. she has blossomed into such a beautiful lady!!
> 
> I am counting down to Rundle's and (Chloe's) big birthday. I am going to buy myself a cupcake, and blow a kiss facing north east thinking of the two girls, and then gorge on it  Hope you guys have a wonderful trip, and looking forward to seeing your next post!
> 
> Merry Christmas, if we don't interact sooner!


Thanks goldennewbie! You are so thoughtful! Merry Christmas to you as well


----------



## Rundlemtn

goldenewbie said:


> Which Fenzi class are you thinking off? I will probably enrol in one too ... It will be great to be classmates


Fairly certain we are going to start with this one: 

FE205: Focus Games taught by Deborah Jones, Judy Keller

Would love to have you as my classmate if this one appeals to you as well!!


----------



## goldenewbie

Definitely a candidate for me as well. I will probably decide in a month.. I want to see where Murphy is in a month (I just cannot say anymore!!). I have seen a lot of progress in him when the training is coherent... Thanks for letting me know.. I will keep you posted. 




3Pebs3 said:


> Fairly certain we are going to start with this one:
> 
> FE205: Focus Games taught by Deborah Jones, Judy Keller
> 
> Would love to have you as my classmate if this one appeals to you as well!!


----------



## rabernet

Count me in as well, Ladies! I know we're taking Nosework 1 - and probably one other class!


----------



## Rundlemtn

rabernet said:


> Count me in as well, Ladies! I know we're taking Nosework 1 - and probably one other class!


OMG!! I would be so excited if you BOTH were taking that class with us!! 
Nosework seems like a lot of fun! But, I don't want to bite off more than I can chew for my first time  You'll have to tell me how you like it!


----------



## goldenewbie

Happy first birthday dear miss Rundle!   Hope you are having loads of fun on your road trip!!


----------



## Cpc1972

Happy birthday.


----------



## aesthetic

Happy birthday Rundle! I hope you're having lots of fun on your trip!!


----------



## rabernet

Happy Belated Birthday Ms. Rundle! You are now officially no longer considered a puppy in GRF-land! You have graduated!!!! 

I hope you had a wonderful birthday, a beautiful girl like you deserves no less!


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

Happy (belated) 1st Birthday and Merry Christmas and Happy New Year to sweet, sweet Rundle and family!


----------



## Rundlemtn

Dec 20, 2014 will always be a blessed day in my heart. On Boxing day, we learned of Rundle's birth, and 1 week after Rundle was born we went to see the litter. We knew we wanted a female, so our choices were made easier for us because of the 11 puppies born, there were only 3 girls. The first one handed to us was the largest and darkest - we were somewhat hoping for a smaller/lighter girl. The second one handed to us was the loudest, which was definitely not ideal for apartment living. And then we were handed Rundle. She was so small, lightly coloured, and immediately curled up in my hands and went to sleep. In my heart, I knew she was our puppy. So, we tentatively put a red collar on her, and hoped that over the weeks as we watched her develop that she would be the one. 

Well, you all know the story. Rundle was certainly everything that she hoped she would be and more. Rundle turned out to be a very sweet, sensitive, quiet, playful, friendly, cuddly girl. I think in a different home, Rundle may have been a little bit on the fearful side. But, we exposed her to everything! And everyone! Now she loves everything! And everyone! But, is still very sensitive. She doesn't like when other dogs bark at her. And all it takes is one look from us to know that she has done something wrong. But, because Rundle is so attuned to us, she has been wonderful to train. 

Our first year with Rundle has not been without its challenges. This was the first dog that my DH and I have ever had and raised during our adult life. Raising a puppy was much harder than I would have ever imagined! We certainly didn't do everything perfectly, and learned a lot along the way. But, Rundle seems to have turned out amazing, despite DH and my shortcomings. She still has some things to learn, such as not to pull on the leash, not to destroy all of the toys we buy her, but, honestly these things are relatively minor. If Rundle never learned another thing in her life, I think she is amazing just the way she is. Of course that doesn't mean that I will stop trying to teach her. And I am unbelievably excited to enrol in some Fenzi classes in the new year, so that I can do just that! 

There aren't really words to describe how much space Rundle has taken up in my heart. Thankfully to the people on this forum I don't need to explain it, because you know. You live with your heart at the end of a leash every day. Your love greets you enthusiastically, reciprocating that love, most unbashfully and extending all the time. Rundle specifically will do a full body wag, toy retriever, and whine, whenever we come home, whenever we wake up, whenever we feed her, whenever she finishes a bone... there is no doubt that we are Rundle's world. Though I may never be able to show it as well as she does, the feeling is SO mutual. 

I realized that Rundle will be our dog through all the most important events in our life. She has already seen me graduate from my PhD. She will be there when DH and I buy our first house. She will be there when we get married. She will be there when/if we have our first child. Rundle will be the dog I think of when I look back at all the big moments of my life. She may be the most special dog I ever get to share my life with. She is certainly very special to me. 

So, in celebrating Rundle's first year with us, first Christmas with us, I share with you her final puppy pictures. I'm not likely to start a new forum for her, but will continue to contribute regularly on the GRF. I plan to come back to this thread annually to give an update on Rundle. If you are interested in more frequent updates, I will be posting pictures regularly to instagram - https://www.instagram.com/bundle.of.rundle/ Instagram has become a very special place to us because on there we found Rundle's breeder (including pictures of her mom and dad), her brother (littermate), and her sister from another litter. 

I cannot thank everyone here enough for all of the support they have given us in the last year. Your advice, encouraging words, thoughtful sentiments, I look back upon frequently and will continue to do so as Rundle grows. You have been with me along this journey, which has made it all that more meaningful. Rundle has certainly benefited from the GRF, and we hope that we can support other newbies like myself in the future. Perhaps they will even stumble upon this thread, and know that they are not alone through the ups and downs. 

As a final thought, it should be known that Rundle truly has changed my life. Far beyond just having to take her out for walks, picking up dog poop, and generally being mindful that there is someone waiting for me at home. Rundle has opened me up. Before Rundle, I hardly knew anyone in my building/neighbourhood. I didn't participate in online forums or social media. I spoke to the people immediately around me and worked. Rundle has gotten me out of my shell. Opened me up to the world... and you know what? The world of dog ownership is pretty darn great! Rundle has also been my inspiration to give back, and help others. I hope to do that through this forum, but, I have also signed up to be a Foster Team Lead for a local rescue organization. It is truly rewarding to make a difference in the lives of animals, and I am meeting wonderful people along the way. 

My world does not look the same now that Rundle is in it. It is much friendlier, and brighter, and filled with Golden smiles. Thank you everyone for following our journey together. I am now certainly one of you - a golden enthusiast for life!


----------



## rabernet

What a thoughtful and amazing tribute to your life with Rundle in her first year! I have thoroughly enjoyed following her adventures and becoming friends with you both here and on Facebook! I have just followed Bundle of Rundle on Instagram - I need to follow it more than I normally do - and start to contribute there and make a page for Noah too! 

I hope we end up in some of the same Fenzi classes - it will be fun to share in the experience! 

Merry Christmas to you and your family!


----------



## Cpc1972

What a sweet tribute to Rundle. Can't wait to share all the adventures that you go on together.


----------



## sapphire

Rundle is so lovely! 

I am brand new to the forum, gaining information in anticipation of my own Golden puppy. I love the puppy section, and when I starting reading Rundle's blog, I quickly fell in love with her and reading your posts about her. I've enjoyed following her journey, even though I'm late to the game. I also love how special the Banff area is to you guys, as I am from Calgary and it's a special place for me too!

Happy Birthday, Rundle, and I hope to continue seeing pictures and updates on the forum.


----------



## Rundlemtn

Robin - you have been unbelievably supportive over the past year. I am so glad to have met you on GRF. You and Noah have so much to offer everyone on GRF. Anyone who has a chance to hear your sound advice is truly a lucky person. I have no doubt we will continue to interact through Fenzi, Facebook, Instagram and GRF for years to come  

Cpc1972 - you have also been there for each post, usually the first to comment or send a line of support. Thank you. Its been great seeing Chloe's progress over the past year, and I am sure that you both will continue to motivate others to take a breath during some of the more frustrating times with their puppies. 

sapphire - Congrats on your new soon to be golden puppy! I am so glad that you have enjoyed Rundle's page. I have moved, and am living in Calgary now! Yay! If you are still around this area and you ever need a sitter/puppy play date let me know! Rundle loves making new friends!


----------



## Claudia M

Happy Belated Birthday Rundle!


----------



## Rundlemtn

Fans of Rundle! Please vote for Pawsitive Match Rescue Foundation to help the animals and kitties in need! https://www.facebook.com/FedExCanada/?sk=app/583141638399233&pnref=story 
Our rescue helps many animals from Calgary, northern Provinces, high kill shelters from the states and animals from the streets of Mexico.


----------



## Harleysmum

Belated Happy Birthday beautiful Rundle. What an amazing year you have had and it has been a privilege to follow your adventures. Wishing you and your mum and dad all the good things in life.


----------



## rabernet

3Pebs3 said:


> Fans of Rundle! Please vote for Pawsitive Match Rescue Foundation to help the animals and kitties in need! https://www.facebook.com/FedExCanada/?sk=app/583141638399233&pnref=story
> Our rescue helps many animals from Calgary, northern Provinces, high kill shelters from the states and animals from the streets of Mexico.


Voted! Nice to see Rundle's thread pop up again!


----------



## Rundlemtn

rabernet said:


> Voted! Nice to see Rundle's thread pop up again!


Thanks Robin! You're the best!!


----------



## AngelCoopersMom

Your picture of Rundle with the bone stuck breaks my heart but she is so adorable still! So glad she is okay. Scary situation for sure.


----------



## Rundlemtn

AngelCoopersMom said:


> Your picture of Rundle with the bone stuck breaks my heart but she is so adorable still! So glad she is okay. Scary situation for sure.


Ah yes! That was definitely a lesson learned. One that we wanted to share with others so that they could avoid a similar fate! Luckily the situation was quickly resolved and Rundle was back to her normal happy self in no time at all. We've learned so much from raising Rundle! It's been an awesome experience!


----------



## Claudia M

Voted - #28


----------



## Rundlemtn

Claudia M said:


> Voted - #28


Thanks Claudia! I appreciate it!!


----------



## Claudia M

Got 4 more in from family members!


----------



## Rundlemtn

Claudia M said:


> Got 4 more in from family members!


OMG! You are amazing!! Can't thank you enough!! Although its great that a charity will get this money either way, I know the rescue I volunteer for could really use this money to help purchase more supplies for foster homes and pay off some of the big vet bills we've had recently e.g. from rescuing pups with parvo. This $5000 will go a long way!!


----------



## Rundlemtn

This is just TOO exciting not to share. Here is a photo of the 9/11 puppies 1 year later (i.e. Rundle's brothers and sisters). I can't believe how they all turned out a little bit different. But, so many beautiful goldens!!


----------



## AngelCoopersMom

Look at all those beautiful pups!


----------



## goldenewbie

OMG how adorable!!  They are such beautiful pups!


----------



## Cpc1972

They are so cute.


----------



## Rundlemtn

I'm totally loving the look of Nugget. He was the biggest of the litter, and had the blockiest head of all the puppies. He turned out so beautiful! I may look for one like him for my next pup, so long as the "look" matches the personality.


----------



## rabernet

Great looking dogs! I like Finnegan too! And look how Rundle got the front and center spot, beautiful girl!


----------



## Rundlemtn

Yes, next to Rundle those are my two favourites. I think I will definitely have to get a male someday. 
I also noticed the breeder chose to put her front and centre  I am wondering what contributed to that decision too. Was it because she was first pick? Because he thinks she is the best looking? Because he liked her picture the best? Because we treat her like a queen? Or because of all the other buyers, we established the best relationship with the breeder? Hard to say, and not worth bothering him about because there may have been no thought to the decision at all. But, I'm going to keep thinking its because she/we are awesome. LOL.


----------



## macdougallph1

3Pebs3 said:


> This is just TOO exciting not to share. Here is a photo of the 9/11 puppies 1 year later (i.e. Rundle's brothers and sisters). I can't believe how they all turned out a little bit different. But, so many beautiful goldens!!


That is so cool!! I really hope my breeder does something like that! I would love to see how the other puppies turn out! 

Rundle is so gorgeous! Definitely the star!  Charlie is a cutie too as well as the others. Do you keep in touch with any of Rundle's siblings?


----------



## Rundlemtn

macdougallph1 said:


> That is so cool!! I really hope my breeder does something like that! I would love to see how the other puppies turn out!
> 
> Rundle is so gorgeous! Definitely the star!  Charlie is a cutie too as well as the others. Do you keep in touch with any of Rundle's siblings?


Thanks so much! So, far I have only kept in touch with Charlie from Rundle's litter. But, I am also in touch with Maisy from another littler from this breeder. I of course shared Rundle's instagram, hoping that I could connect with some of the other littermates. So, we'll see  Charlie's Mom is great though!


----------



## Melakat

Hi Rundle - you have grown into a beautiful Golden Girl and it so good to see how well you are doing and how much your Mommy and Daddy have fallen in love with you. Too bad we are not neighbours anymore as I would have loved to meet you one day but I hope you are enjoying life in Alberta. Love Logan


----------



## Rundlemtn

Melakat said:


> Hi Rundle - you have grown into a beautiful Golden Girl and it so good to see how well you are doing and how much your Mommy and Daddy have fallen in love with you. Too bad we are not neighbours anymore as I would have loved to meet you one day but I hope you are enjoying life in Alberta. Love Logan


We would have been instant best friends I'm sure! But, hey, if you are ever visiting Alberta and you think of me, send me a message and we will play all day! Sending lots of love to you and your fam! Keep chasing those birds at the lake for me :


----------



## MurphyDawg

Hi Fellow Canadian Golden Owners!

I'm Jenn and we have two Goldens - 8 year old Saffron who is a released service dog from Pacific Assistance dogs Society and 12 week old Jacob Quinn who is form Midas Golden in Langley BC.

We got Jacob after Saffron lost her best friend Murphy to nasal cancer at Thanksgiving...she was depressed as they were a bonded pair and loved each other! We are just loving Jacob, he is inquisitive, bright and quite naughty! He was green collar boy and the firstborn of a litter of 10! ( 6 boys and 4 girls)!

Nice to see all the Canadians and some Vancouver People! We live in Port Moody which is about 30 min out of Vancouver!

Cheers,

Jenn


----------



## Rundlemtn

MurphyDawg said:


> Hi Fellow Canadian Golden Owners!
> 
> I'm Jenn and we have two Goldens - 8 year old Saffron who is a released service dog from Pacific Assistance dogs Society and 12 week old Jacob Quinn who is form Midas Golden in Langley BC.
> 
> We got Jacob after Saffron lost her best friend Murphy to nasal cancer at Thanksgiving...she was depressed as they were a bonded pair and loved each other! We are just loving Jacob, he is inquisitive, bright and quite naughty! He was green collar boy and the firstborn of a litter of 10! ( 6 boys and 4 girls)!
> 
> Nice to see all the Canadians and some Vancouver People! We live in Port Moody which is about 30 min out of Vancouver!
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> Jenn


Hi Jenn, welcome! You actually just missed me. I was living in PORT MOODY TOO!! But, I moved to Calgary AB at the end of August 2015. Rundle and I are loving AB so far, so all is well. But, sounds like you have some awesome Golden company. Good luck with your 12wk old! I found around 12 weeks it started to get a lot easier


----------



## Rundlemtn

Rundle and I were playing at a school yesterday, and she hurt her toe on the playground equipment. It was bleeding pretty good at first, but then stopped. I'm too worried about upsetting her to inspect it too closely, but it still seems to be bother her quite a bit this morning. We have a vet appointment tomorrow for her annual shots, so we can get it looked at then... but, I am just sick to my stomach about this seeing her in pain in the meantime. Just thought I would get it off my chest here. It is so hard to see our pups hurt.


----------



## TiffanyGolden

Oh no! I hope Rundle is okay. Good thoughts your way and hoping the vet has good news.


----------



## Rundlemtn

TiffanyGolden said:


> Oh no! I hope Rundle is okay. Good thoughts your way and hoping the vet has good news.


Thanks Tiffany. Me too. I'll let you know what they say. Poor girl is just not herself with her sore foot.


----------



## aesthetic

Poor Rundle! I hope she's okay and that the vet has an easy fix. It's terrible when they're not feeling well or in pain.


----------



## Cpc1972

Feel better Rundle.


----------



## goldenewbie

Oh no! I feel sick to my stomach thinking about it... poor girl. I hope she feels better soon!


----------



## macdougallph1

Poor Rundle!! Sending well wishes your way!!


----------



## sapphire

Aww poor Rundle.  I hope it's nothing serious and she feels better soon.


----------



## Rundlemtn

Thanks everyone. Its been a long day. Looking forward to having some answers for Rundle tomorrow. Today she acted like an old dog. Just laid around pretty much the whole day... did not ask to play once... totally, uncharacteristic of her. It was heartbreaking. My guess after looking at her foot more closely today is that she tore the webbing on her back foot. But, I will know for sure as of tomorrow. I'll of course keep everyone updated. I hope I'm wrong and its something far more minor, and faster to heal.


----------



## Harleysmum

Hope that it is a quick fix for you and Rundle, poor baby.


----------



## Rundlemtn

Hi Everyone, 
Thank you for your well-wishes! They worked!! Rundle just had a broken nail, that was broken right at the very base of the nail, which is why we couldn't see the break, and why it was causing a lot of pain. The vet removed the nail and wrapped her foot. He said that we need to keep it wrapped for the next couple of days, and socked while out for walks for a few more days after that, but it will be a much faster recovery time then a severing to her web. The vet, mom and dad all signed her leg. She's already in much better spirits, but pretty sleepy from having also gotten her annual vaccines today. Happy that our happy-go-lucky girl is showing her face again  Oh! And she is a big girl now weighing a whopping 64lbs! I didn't ever think she would get that big, because she was the smallest of her litter, but looks like she got her daddy's build after all. Powerhouse Rundle!


----------



## Harleysmum

Yay - great news!


----------



## Wendy427

Wonderful news!


----------



## Cpc1972

That's good news. Such a pretty girl. Chloe went for her vaccines this week also and would you believe she weighs the same 64 lbs.


----------



## sapphire

Great news!! Happy to hear that she'll be back to her usual self in no time.


----------



## rabernet

Oh boy, I missed this yesterday! So happy that it wasn't something more serious! Feel better soon, Rundle!


----------



## BaileyzMom

I'm just catching up on a lot of threads! I'm glad Rundle is doing well... I love that the vet signed her leg  So cute, and she's a gorgeous doggie!


----------



## Rundlemtn

Thanks so much everyone! She has definitely been in better spirits this evening. We appreciate all of the support from everyone!!


----------



## aesthetic

That's great news!! Feel better soon, Rundle!!


----------



## TiffanyGolden

Yay, Rundle! So happy to hear you are well and nothing major. Now rest off that foot, you don't want to give your mom a fret!


----------



## Rundlemtn

On the 20th my not-so-little Rundle turns 1.5 years old! So, I thought while I had the time, I would take a moment to update Rundle's thread to show everyone how she is doing now. In the last 6 months, my DH finally joined us in Calgary. So, the whole family is together again, including our cat. The time apart did not cause any strain on their relationship, as Rundle worships the ground my DH walks on. Rundle has more than adapted to us both working full time, and we have a great routine going. She sleeps while we are gone, and then at night we go out for an hour: half the time spent off leash playing fetch, and the other half on leash walking home. She looks forward to this time every night, and pants with excitement when it gets close to the time we leave. She still has a lot of energy, but now its more channelled to the appropriate times. Although DH would argue that the excitement she gets when we wake up in the morning, or after she has a meal is strangely hilarious. I have never seen a dog so happy to have eaten! And at a healthy 65lbs, I guarantee she's not starving! 

Rundle continues to learn all the time, both things we teach her, and things we don't. For example, Adam and I frequently call each other on our way home from work. One of us often arrives home before the other. So, she knows when we're on the phone that when one of us say "bye" or "love you" that it means that the other parent is arriving home imminently. She starts to get very excited before we even walk through the door. Of course this is sometimes confused when we are saying goodbye on the phone, and one of us are not coming home. But, she eventually figures it out. She also 100% knows us now as Daddy and Mom. I can say "go find daddy," and she'll go tearing through the house to find him. Its very endearing. 
Now that the warmer weather is here, we are also trying to take Rundle on more adventures on the weekend. True to her nature, she loves to swim! The minute she sees water, she HAS to go in. And she doesn't think anything of swimming in the chilly glacial waters. Water = Swim, Period!

I think one of the best advancements with Rundle is how nicely she greets people now. Because we take Rundle off-leash everyday, we can't always control whether or not we will run into people. Rundle loves to go up and say hello, but she does not jump at all anymore. She goes up, wags her tail and smiles at them. If they pet her, she lays down and lets them rub her belly. She is also very respectful with children and elderly, and has a knack for figuring out 1) who wants to say hello to her and 2) who NEEDs her to say hello to them. For me, one of my favourite things about going out with Rundle is that when I call her back to me, she comes immediately. Having a dog that I can trust off leash is one of the things I wanted most in a companion animal. Our bond with one another is so strong that there is no distraction too great. I can even call her back from chasing bunnies. 

As sweet as Rundle is, I know she would come to my defense if needed. We drove by a grizzly bear that was walking along side the road the other day, and she let out a deep growl. I can count the number of times Rundle has ever growled on one hand, but somehow she knew instinctively that this was not an animal to mess around with. She has never reacted the same way to seeing deer or other types of animals along side the car. We were both shocked and impressed, and glad that we were in the car, so that we were all relatively safe from this big bear. 

There is no question of a doubt that Rundle has stolen our hearts. I miss her while I'm at work, and can't wait to play fetch with her in the evenings. The fact that she is 1.5years already makes me sad, because I can already see that time with Rundle is going by far too quickly. I'm keeping my fingers crossed that she is one of the special goldens that sees her 18th birthday, because I can't imagine a day without her. Truly, there are many days that I find myself just staring at her, and thinking that she is the most gorgeous and lovely girl to ever exist. Below are some of my favourite photos from the last 6 months. I feel in some ways she has grown and changed considerably in the last 6 months, but at the same time my pup is still there. Watching her grow and change has been an incredible blessing. We are so lucky!


----------



## Harleysmum

Always a beautiful girl.


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

She sounds like a real sweetie!


----------



## sapphire

What a gorgeous girl! I just adore her. She sounds like a really amazing dog.  

I should message you-- I would love to meet up with you guys for a puppy play date sometime if you're interested!


----------



## aesthetic

Rundle is a beautiful girl! I love hearing about her


----------



## MyMaggieGirl

What a beautiful girl she is and her long tongue is funny. Love the scenery, too.


----------



## Sandy22

I've been lurking here for months, as we searched for our golden puppy, and I just had to let you know how much I enjoyed your 1.5 year post about Rundle. Also, every time I see one of your posts with the picture of her in front of the beautiful lake and mountains, I can't help but smile. We bring our new boy home on Saturday, and I look forward to posting pics soon. Thanks for the smiles.


----------



## Rundlemtn

Sandy22 said:


> I've been lurking here for months, as we searched for our golden puppy, and I just had to let you know how much I enjoyed your 1.5 year post about Rundle. Also, every time I see one of your posts with the picture of her in front of the beautiful lake and mountains, I can't help but smile. We bring our new boy home on Saturday, and I look forward to posting pics soon. Thanks for the smiles.


Congratulations Sandy22! Such an exciting time! Your life will be so changed, with the new arrival, but then it will all be worth it!


----------



## Rundlemtn

sapphire said:


> What a gorgeous girl! I just adore her. She sounds like a really amazing dog.
> 
> I should message you-- I would love to meet up with you guys for a puppy play date sometime if you're interested!


Thanks so much!! We would absolutely love to do a puppy playdate sometime. Only thing is Rundle and I don't do dog parks anymore. But, happy to meet just about anywhere else! Atticus is such a cutie, and Rundle LOVES puppies!!


----------



## Rundlemtn

Rundle got to meet Atticus tonight! He is so cute and well behaved! He's got some lucky parents!!


----------



## sapphire

3Pebs3 said:


> Rundle got to meet Atticus tonight! He is so cute and well behaved! He's got some lucky parents!!




I love this!! Atticus had SO much fun with Rundle. And man, is he ever tired. We just woke him up at 9am because he was still fast asleep.  Lets do it again soon!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rundlemtn

sapphire said:


> I love this!! Atticus had SO much fun with Rundle. And man, is he ever tired. We just woke him up at 9am because he was still fast asleep.  Lets do it again soon!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Wow! That is impressive. Rundle seemed a little lazier this morning herself. Would love to do it again when we are both back. Its so good for them to have a playmate that won't overwhelm them!


----------



## Rundlemtn

Today my baby girl turned 2! It's hard to believe where the past 6 months went, let alone the past 2 years. I feel like time is going my way too fast, as Rundle brings so much joy to our everyday. This past summer was largely spent swimming, playing fetch and house-hunting! And this fall we were lucky enough to buy our first home in Cochrane, Alberta. We moved in on a Wednesday, I stayed home on the Thursday, and then went back to work on Friday. I was very impressed with how quickly Rundle adjusted to her new home and new life. She absolutely loves having a bigger backyard, with two very friendly dogs living on each side of us. Even on the coldest nights, she will spend a long time just smelling the smells, chasing the other dogs back and forth through the fence, and sticking her nose between the fence to steal wood chips to chew from the neighbours gardens (silly monkey). We love taking her for walks on the trails around our house, where we have views of the rocky mountains, the bow river, and the town of Cochrane. Its really been a wonderful move for our family, and we are all so happy to be spending our first Christmas together in our new home. 
I can definitely see that Rundle has matured some over the past few months, but, she is still very much an energetic and playful pup. She would be lost if she didn't get out every night for a walk/run/romp. A few funny quirks she has adapted the past few months is holding hands - whenever she is laying beside us on the floor she puts up her paw to hold hands with us, and she will just lay there like that no matter how uncomfortable she looks. Also she now sits pretty whenever she wants attention from us, giving us a hug when we bend down to pet her. Its really the cutest thing. She'll often fall backwards from this position so that we can rub her belly. Its so ridiculous, dramatic, silly and irresistible! I started to notice that she loves to go to my DH for cuddles, and me for play. I'm also her go to if she gets hurt or scared. She sleeps beside me on her bed at night, but she throws an absolute party when DH wakes up in the morning. But, really she throws a lot of parties for silly reasons - eating meals, coming in from going to the bathroom outside etc. She is just such a happy-go-lucky girl. 
I have noticed her being a little more protective of her home, since we now have a house with lots of windows that are low enough for her to look out. I saw her growl at a fox on the hill, a person coming up our steps at night when DH wasn't home, and she barked at a dog out with their owner. She's typically very quiet, so this was quite the change to see. I actually don't mind that she gives a little warning to unwelcome guests, as long as she doesn't go bark crazy, but, I think something really crazy would have to be happening for that to happen. She still doesn't love when other dogs bark, but, it seems to depend now more on what they are saying and how they say it, whether or not Rundle is bothered by it. She really just wants to be friends and play with everyone! 
So, on that note I will say that I came to the realization that I would really like for one day, Rundle to be a therapy dog at the hospital I work at. She's got the friendliness factor down, but she's still a bit too rambunctious for the job yet. Hopefully over the next year we will see her calm down a bit more. I won't force the issue, but, I know the amazing healing benefits of dogs, and I would love to be able to share that with the patients. There is also the added bonus that I could bring her to work with me, as I do find myself missing her throughout the day, now that I am working regular hours. She'd be giving as much to me through the day as other people. Anyways, heres hoping that therapy training will be in our future. I have included some of my favourite photos of Rundle for the past 6 months. I will give you another update on her when she is 2.5, or you can follow our instagram page for regular updates on our girl. https://www.instagram.com/bundle.of.rundle/ The last photo is from today. She loves her birthday tuffy toy!


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

She's a beautiful girl! You will notice that she will settle a lot in the next year. 3 seems to be the magic age for these pups.


----------



## Rundlemtn

Brinkleythegolden said:


> She's a beautiful girl! You will notice that she will settle a lot in the next year. 3 seems to be the magic age for these pups.


Thanks! That is definitely what I hear. So, we'll see how this next year goes. In some ways it will be nice, because she will be ready to go to work, but, at the same time I wish I could just bottle her up and keep her as my puppy forever and ever. The past 2 years went by too fast!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Happy 2nd Birthday to Rundle.
She's really beautiful, great pictures. 

Have fun celebrating!


----------



## Rundlemtn

CAROLINA MOM said:


> Happy 2nd Birthday to Rundle.
> She's really beautiful, great pictures.
> 
> Have fun celebrating!


Thanks so much! She had a great birthday, and with Christmas around the corner, the fun has just begun! Merry Christmas to you and your fam!


----------



## Cpc1972

Happy birthday pretty girl.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

3Pebs3 said:


> Thanks so much! She had a great birthday, and with Christmas around the corner, the fun has just begun! Merry Christmas to you and your fam!


Thank you, sounds like Christmas is going to be fun at your house.


----------



## Rundlemtn

Another year has past and Rundle will be turning 3 on Wednesday. What a year it has been! I don't think I could be a prouder dog Mom. In the last year, since the purchase of our new home, Rundle has met many, many new people and dogs. I can't count the number of times we have been complimented on Rundle's training, personality, and had people tell us they wished for a dog just like her. It really speaks to how amazing she is, not just in our eyes, but, to other people around us too. I have Instagram to thank for many of these new intros as it has created several opportunities for us to meet new doggy friends in our local town (some photos below). I think many of these friendships will be enduring, as we have had several playdates in the last year, and are planning several more. However, an interesting thing has happened since Rundle has gotten older, and that is she is becoming more and more selective about the dogs she wants to interact with. Goldens and smaller dogs are a pretty safe bet. But, larger dogs, particularly brown/black dogs she will not go anywhere near. Although she has met some not so friendly dogs in the past, I would not say that any of these interactions have been overly traumatic. I think perhaps with age, she is more in tune with dog communicative behaviors, and now has a better idea of which dogs will be OK versus not OK to approach. 

What really amazes me is even at the age of 3, Rundle has incredible energy and endurance. She keeps up with dogs much younger than her, and even gives them a run for their money! I know by her second birthday I was hoping Rundle would be able to do therapy work, but, I still think at this time that her energy would be too much for individuals in hospitals or long-term care. So, we're going the complete opposite route and will be starting agility in January!! I am so excited, and I hope she loves it! This will be our first formal training experience together. If she has a penchant for it, I would even consider competing with her. But, I am getting way ahead of myself! 

So, some big things that happened this year. Well, for one, Rundle's photo was chosen by www.kuranda.com to be entered into a monthly contest, where the dog with the most votes wins 5 kuranda beds for their nominated rescue. I am still so grateful for the support we received on this forum, and through my town. With almost 4000 votes, Rundle won the contest! The Cochrane & Area Humane Society just shared a photo on Instagram of all of their new beds they received thank to you: https://www.instagram.com/p/Bcx-DWPglan/?taken-by=cochranehumane 
And now Rundle will forever be on their website as one of the past winners. We cannot thank the support of this community enough. You have made such a difference for dogs in rescue in Cochrane Alberta! 

As many of you know, in September, Rundle got dreadfully sick. For 2 weekends in a row, she was vomiting profusely and at times vomiting blood. It was absolutely terrifying! And to make it worse we were watching my friends dog at the time (the little one in the photos), and he ended up getting sick as well. It turns out, the treats we were giving Rundle and the other dog may have been contaminated, which, is why she got sick 2 weekends in a row. Between the 2 weekends we were giving Rundle a bland diet, so that is why she got better in between. We are much more strict now about what kinds of treats Rundle is given, and don't allow random treats to be given to her. She typically does not have issues with digestion, so, this has been a major change for us. But, people seem pretty understanding. When Rundle was sick, we took her to a local vet who Rundle had not seen before, who thought on both those weekends that she saw Rundle that she heard a heart murmur. She also thought Rundle's heart looked enlarged on X-rays. This sent us on a wild goose chase, which I wrote all about here: http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...rd/469025-enlarged-heart-could-vet-wrong.html
After driving her to her original Canadian renowned vet in BC to get a second opinion, we are now confident that there is nothing wrong with Rundle - thank goodness! As we want her to live a good and long life!! 

If I had to describe Rundle at the age of 3, I would say she is happy. She loves to go on adventures and still loves swimming and retrieving in our local lake. She is 100% a velcro dog, always having to be touching or near us. She is so friendly, and would never turn down an opportunity to get pets from individuals. She loves her golden friends, and has taken to a good play growl when she is having fun. She is so spoiled! Her doggy friends love coming over and sampling her different chews or 3 kuranda beds! She is very in tune with me even when off-leash. Proud moments were when she came back to me after encountering a porcupine on one of our walks and a coyote outside our fence in the backyard. She really trusts that I know what is best for her. We have a routine, but, she can accept change. Nothing will beat her celebrations when we come home from work, or especially when I come home from an out of town conference. She is our substitute child. Our special girl. She keeps us laughing everyday. 

Here are a few of my favourite photos from the year!


----------



## Rundlemtn

Forgot one!


----------



## aesthetic

Rundle is such a beautiful girl! I love the pictures.


----------



## swishywagga

Lovely photos of your beautiful girl!.


----------



## Cpc1972

Happy birthday Rundle. Enjoy your day Wed.:smiley:


----------



## Rundlemtn

Just as a follow-up to Rundle's annual update, here are the photos from her birthday - cookie and present  Love this girl!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Great pictures, she's such a pretty girl. 
Looks like she had a great Birthday! 

Love Lambchop!


----------



## LynnC

Love her smile  Beautiful Pictures!


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

What a pretty girl!


----------

